# Frequently Asked Questions [ständig erweitert]



## nuts (7. April 2012)

*Gibt es irgendwo eine ProjektÃ¼bersicht?*

Ja, und zwar hier.

*Gibt es die Geometrie auf einen Blick?*





*WofÃ¼r steht "ICB"?*

ICB ist die AbkÃ¼rzung fÃ¼r Internet Community Bike - das Fahrrad, das die Internet Bike Community hier zusammen mit Carver entwickelt.

*Was genau ist eigentlich Crowd-Sourcing?*

Das Ziel ist ein besseres Mountainbike - und zwar in dem jeder an der Entwicklung davon partizipieren kann. Wenn jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen und WÃ¼nsche einflieÃen lÃ¤sst, ist an alle gedacht - und das Endprodukt soll fÃ¼r alle sein. Crowd-Sourcing ist Produktentwicklung durch den Endkunden, die Crowd. 

*Warum sollte ich am ICB mitentwickeln?*

Damit der Markt nicht um ein weiteres langweiliges Produkt erweitert wird, sondern um ein neues, besseres Bike - von Bikern fÃ¼r Biker. Ihr wisst am besten, was Ihr braucht: Tag fÃ¼r Tag drauÃen im Wald. Wenn euch das, was es gibt, nicht reicht; ihr euer SportgerÃ¤t aktiv beeinflussen wollt, dann seid Ihr hier genau richtig. 

*Was passiert mit dem Bike nach der Entwicklung â Kann ich es kaufen?*

Carver Bikes mÃ¶chte wirklich ein neues Fahrrad entwickeln - und hat sich deshalb verpflichtet, das Bike auch herzustellen. Die Produkte kÃ¶nnt Ihr anschlieÃend bei den HÃ¤ndlern der Fahrrad XXL-Kette oder im Carver Online-Shop kaufen. ZusÃ¤tzlich wird ein Rad unter den Topentwicklern verlost.

*Kann man das Bike auch Probefahren?*

Vor der Fertigstellung werden Prototypen auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Das soll durch professionelle Radfahrer geschehen, aber auch durch die, die sich das Bike ausgedacht haben: Es ist geplant, dass einige von euch vorab die MÃ¶glichkeit zu Testfahrten bekommen werden. Wenn das Rad dann im Laden steht, kÃ¶nnt Ihr euch dort von eurer Konstruktion bei einer Probefahrt Ã¼berzeugen - in 16 Filialen Deutschlandweit.

*Welchen Nutzen hat Carver davon, mich in die Produktentwicklung mit einzubeziehen?*

Carver will FahrrÃ¤der verkaufen. Ein Mountainbike ist erfolgreich, wenn es viele Leute mÃ¶gen und deswegen kaufen. Und wenn wir hier zusammen ein Fahrrad entwickeln, dann eines, das uns gefÃ¤llt - und das wir deshalb auch kaufen wÃ¼rden. 

*Wie lÃ¤uft das ganze ab?*

Das Gesamtprojekt Mountainbike wird in viele kleine Teilaufgaben zerlegt. Zu jeder dieser Phasen werden wir dann zuerst VorschlÃ¤ge einreichen, kommentieren und diskutieren, bevor wir dann Ã¼ber alle machbaren Optionen abstimmen. Im Anschluss wird das Produkt gefertigt und verkauft.

*Wie kann ich am Projekt teilhaben?*

Je nach aktueller Phase kannst Du deine Ideen anders einbringen, argumentativ, aber auch durch Zeichnungen, Fotos oder sonstige Modelle. Dazu kannst Du auch Software benutzen und deine Ideen als Bild mit den anderen Nutzern teilen. Egal ob du deine Ideen dann per Hand skizzierst und hochlÃ¤dst, oder Renderings aus Catia, Solidworks oder Google Sketchup verwendest: Es kommt nur darauf an, deine Idee deutlich zu machen, die technische Zeichnung erstellen wir fÃ¼r Dich.

*Wurde so etwas schon mal gemacht? *

Mit einem Mountainbike von Grund auf unseres Wissens nach noch nicht so konsequent - aber in anderen Bereichen gibt es sehr viele Beispiele fÃ¼r erfolgreiches Crowdsourcing. Zum Beispiel wurde der Fiat 500 von vielen Nutzern mitgestaltet. Und in der Endphase wurde auch das Alutech Fanes vom IBC beeinflusst. 

*Behalte ich die Rechte an meiner Idee, wenn ich sie hier einreiche?*

Leider nein. Wenn Du an diesem Bike mitarbeitest, hast Du keinen Anspruch auf eine Beteiligung in irgendeiner Form.

*Wer entscheidet?*

Die Community.

Carver kann begrÃ¼ndet VorschlÃ¤ge ablehnen, Beispiel: CNC gefrÃ¤ste Kettenstreben = zu teuer fÃ¼r eine grÃ¶Ãere Serie. Die BegrÃ¼ndung âdas passt nicht zu uns!â oder ânee, lieber nicht!â werdet ihr hier nicht hÃ¶ren.
Alle innerhalb einer Woche gesammelten und nicht abgelehnten VorschlÃ¤ge zu der speziellen Frage werden dann zur Abstimmung freigegeben, die Mehrheit entscheidet.

*Was darf dabei herauskommen? Muss es 650B sein?*

Es darf alles dabei rauskommen, es gibt bzgl hinterbau konzept keine vorgaben.

*Wo werden die VorschlÃ¤ge gesammelt?*

Das hier ist ausdrÃ¼cklich noch keine Vorschlagssammlung â VorschlÃ¤ge werden wir wÃ¶chentlich nur zu einem Thema sammeln, dann gibt es auch jeweils einen eigenen Thread, in dessen Eingangspost ein paar Anregungen gegeben werden, die an die Thematik heranfÃ¼hren. Dennoch ist es schon jetzt interessant zu sehen, was euch in Kopf kommt, wenn ihr ganz allgemein Input zu einem Fahrrad geben dÃ¼rft, die ersten Gedanken sind ja oft die ehrlichsten WÃ¼nsche.

*Wie ist das jetzt mit 650B genau?*

Wir haben 650B anfangs als Wunsch gepusht, weil wir mit diesem Projekt nach vorne arbeiten wollen und ein mÃ¶glichst unbearbeitetes segment zur diskussion stellen wollen. ansonsten besteht die gefahr, dass nicht entwickelt, sondern benchmarks zusammengeworfen werden! allerdings dient das icb als basis fÃ¼r eine ganze reihe von modellen, hier werden dann auch andere laufradgrÃ¶Ãen umgesetzt. im endeffekt haben wir offen gelassen, was entwickelt wird um das projekt so spannend und progressiv wie mÃ¶glich zu gestalten. am ende der woche wird abgestimmt, die auswahl wird in der diskussion mit euch festgelegt! frohe ostern und happy trails, basti

*Kann man was Ã¼ber den eventuell Preis sagen? In welcher Preisregion wird das Bike sich einpendeln?*

Das hÃ¤ngt natÃ¼rlich von den Ergebnissen hier im forum ab. Es wird wahrscheinlich ein 100%ig nach User wunsch gebautes Rad realisiert und dann eine komplette Baureihe, die verschiedene Preispunkte treffen wird. SchlieÃlich soll ja jeder in der Lage sein, sich dieses Bike leisten zu kÃ¶nnen und da wird die Wunschausstattung des Forums vermutlich rausfallen (pinion, angleset, stealthstÃ¼tze......)

*Wird es das ICB auch als Rahmenkit geben?*

Den Rahmen wird es auf jeden Fall als Rahmenkit geben, schon allein als Ersatz fÃ¼r das Crashreplacement, das wir auf alle Carver Rahmen bieten. 
Wir werden den Rahmen einzeln, wie immer, zu sehr gÃ¼nstigen Konditionen anbieten, allerdings wird man mit dem Komplettrad immer gÃ¼nstiger fahren. Jetzt nagelt mich nicht auf irgendwelche Einzelpreise fest, die hÃ¤ngen stark von den eingesetzten Materialien, Fertigungsverfahren und Produktionsmengen ab. Aber wir fragen nicht nach euren WÃ¼nschen und Ideen, um euch dann ein 2500â¬ Rahmenkit zu prÃ¤sentieren...


*Ach, ich habe auch noch eine Frage. Von wem kam die Idee fÃ¼r das Projekt, vom mtb-news.de Team, die dann einen passenden Hersteller gesucht haben, oder von Carver?*

WÃ¤hrend der Entwicklung vom Alutech Fanes hier im Forum kam den IBClern die Idee, den Ablauf einer Rahmenentwicklung mal im Detail zu zeigen. Als Stefan Stark diese Aufgabe Ã¼bernehmen sollte, schlug er vor, doch direkt ein ganzes Bike mit der Community zu bauen. Er stellte die Idee JÃ¼rgen Schlender (Alutech) vor, dieser erzÃ¤hlte Basti von Carver davon..... and here we go!

*Ab wann wird es das Bike zu kaufen geben? Ist Q1 / 2013 realistisch oder wird es eher im Herbst 2013 als "2014er" Bike vorgestellt?*

- Ende Februar: ICB raw and chopped: ein Rahmenkit fÃ¼r Individualisten mit technischem Geschick. Der Rahmen kommt in Teilen und muss KOMPLETT montiert werden, bietet aber gleichzeitig die MÃ¶glichkeit, ihn auf den persÃ¶nlichen Geschmack abzustimmen. Das heiÃt: Rahmen nicht gestrahlt oder gebÃ¼rstet, Lager nicht eingepresst. HeiÃt auch: Maximale Freiheit bezÃ¼glich der OberflÃ¤chenbehandlung. Sehr geringe Auflage, nur im Onlineshop bestellbar!
- Mai: Rahmensets des ICB im gewÃ¤hlten Design werden verfÃ¼gbar sein, nur im Onlineshop bestellbar.
- Juni: die ICB KomplettrÃ¤der werden online und in den FahrradXXL GeschÃ¤ften verfÃ¼gbar sein.
- Juli: Die XX1 - BOS - Topversion wird erhÃ¤ltlich sein

*Welche DÃ¤mpfer-EinbaumaÃe DÃ¤mpferbuchsen werden benÃ¶tigt?*

Der DÃ¤mpfer benÃ¶tigt 216mm LÃ¤nge, 63mm Hub und die Buchsen 22x8 und 22x45mm


----------



## Brask84 (7. April 2012)

Kann man was über den eventuell Preis sagen? In welcher Preisregion wird das Bike sich einpendeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (7. April 2012)

Brask84 schrieb:


> Kann man was über den eventuell Preis sagen? In welcher Preisregion wird das Bike sich einpendeln?



das hängt natürlich von den ergebnissen hier im forum ab. es wird wahrscheinlich ein 100%ig nach user wunsch gebautes rad realisiert und dann eine komplette baureihe, die verschiedene preispunkte treffen wird. schließlich soll ja jeder in der lage sein, sich dieses bike leisten zu können und da wird die wunschausstattung des forums vermutlich rausfallen (pinion, angleset, stealthstütze......)


----------



## rahu (7. April 2012)

ich freu mich drauf -- zuzusehen! Da können die ganzen echten und möchtegern Ingenieure hier im Forum endlich mal alles besser machen als die Hersteller 

viel Erfolg, RaHu


----------



## Fury (7. April 2012)

Verlosung eines Rades ist ja nicht schlecht - aber würde es nicht interessant sein, den Teilnehmern ein zeitlich begrenztes Sonderangebot zu machen? So kommen doch auch gleich mehr Räder unters Volk.


----------



## Brask84 (8. April 2012)

Wäre auch eine gute Lösung mit der Verlosung oder Gewinnspiel


----------



## effx (16. April 2012)

Macht doch noch bitte einen Thread über den Namen bzw. die Namensfindung für das Bike auf:

IBC/ICB-Bike by Carver? (...)
Carver ELMS? (Eierlegende Milchsau) Wolle ausgeschlossen, jedem Recht ist ja nicht...
Carver CommDuro? 

Leute, lasst mal hören...


----------



## Surfjunk (16. April 2012)

Fahrmaschine


----------



## nuts (17. April 2012)

Den Namen werden wir auch zur Debatte stellen, aber alles zu seiner Zeit, oder wollt ihr etwas benennen, bevor man weiß was es ist?


----------



## dubbel (17. April 2012)

"dubbelator"


----------



## sir.race (19. April 2012)

Hey Admins, 
ich bin sicherlich nicht der einzige, der das Projekt an sich zwar ganz toll findet, aber entweder aus Zeitnot oder mangelndem Technischen Wissen, sich nicht vollständig am Projekt beteiligen kann, und daher (fast) nur die Kommentare von Stefan Stark, nuts und Basti Tegtmeier lesen können/wollen. Als Beobachtung des ganzen. Deshalb habe ich mich gefragt, ob ihr zu besseren Erkennbarkeit etwas ähnliches wie bei Stuntzi (Kommentare auf weißem Grund) machen könntet. So etwas wäre echt klasse.

P.S. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich niemand beleidigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sir.race (19. April 2012)

Ach, ich habe auch noch eine Frage. Von wem kam die Idee für das Projekt, vom mtb-news.de Team, die dann einen passenden Hersteller gesucht haben, oder von Carver?


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (20. April 2012)

sir.race schrieb:


> Ach, ich habe auch noch eine Frage. Von wem kam die Idee für das Projekt, vom mtb-news.de Team, die dann einen passenden Hersteller gesucht haben, oder von Carver?



Während der Entwicklung vom Alutech Fanes hier im Forum kam den IBClern die Idee, den Ablauf einer Rahmenentwicklung mal im Detail zu zeigen. Als Stefan Stark diese Aufgabe übernehmen sollte, schlug er vor, doch direkt ein ganzes Bike mit der Community zu bauen. Er stellte die Idee Jürgen Schlender (Alutech) vor, dieser erzählte mir davon..... and here we go! 
basti


----------



## inverted (21. April 2012)

Rollator für dubbel?


----------



## Micha-L (28. Mai 2012)

Die ganz große Frage:

Ab wann wird es das Bike zu kaufen geben? Ist Q1 / 2013 realistisch oder wird es eher im Herbst 2013 als "2014er" Bike vorgestellt?


----------



## xen54 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es zur Saison 2013 hergestellt wird. Ich schätze mal grob in der ersten Jahreshälfte...


----------



## nuts (30. Mai 2012)

Richtig, erste Funktionsprototypen sollen zur Eurobike fahren, kaufbar wird das Bike ab Anfang 2013!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasGnuh (1. Juni 2012)

In wie vielen Ausstattungs-/Preisvarianten soll es das Bike denn geben? Werden sämtliche Anbauteile hier im Forum diskutiert? Das könnte sich glaube ich ganz schön verlaufen...

Oder machen das die Jungs von Carver alles?


----------



## sir.race (3. Juni 2012)

Inwieweit werden wir eigentlich in die Vermarktung "eingebunden", sprich, wir kriegen gezeigt wie das funktioniert.


----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2012)

gibts irgendwo ne übersicht zum aktuellen stand?


----------



## tibo13 (4. Juni 2012)

Das fände ich auch nicht verkehrt. Evtl. als eine Art Fahrplan wo man sehen kann was mit welchem Ergebniss bereits "abgearbeitet" wurde und was noch ansteht.


----------



## garbel (9. Juni 2012)

tibo13 schrieb:


> Das fände ich auch nicht verkehrt. Evtl. als eine Art Fahrplan wo man sehen kann was mit welchem Ergebniss bereits "abgearbeitet" wurde *und was noch ansteht.*



Würde mich auch interessieren, wieviele Details jetzt noch zur Diskussion/Abstimmung kommen...


----------



## nuts (10. Juni 2012)

Wir arbeiten dran, dann in diesem Thread: ICB Produktentwicklung


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juni 2012)

Wird es da Bike in allen Rahmengrößen geben (mir geht es um echte XL -also um die 450mm Reach) ?


----------



## garbel (13. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wird es da Bike in allen Rahmengrößen geben (mir geht es um echte XL -also um die 450mm Reach) ?



Ja bitte. Mit Reach und Stack kenn ich mich jetzt nicht so aus, aber irgendwas für Kerle über 1,90m, also horiz. Oberrohrlänge über 610 mm.


----------



## nuts (17. Juni 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wird es da Bike in allen Rahmengrößen geben (mir geht es um echte XL -also um die 450mm Reach) ?



Über die Rahmengrößen wird noch entschieden. Der Ruf nach echt langen Rahmen, aber gar nicht so hohen Sitzrohren ist aber schon öfter laut geworden - dranbleiben!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Über die Rahmengrößen wird noch entschieden. Der Ruf nach echt langen Rahmen, aber gar nicht so hohen Sitzrohren ist aber schon öfter laut geworden - dranbleiben!



Ich will keinen langen Rahmen, sondern einen langen Reach, aber nicht über 450mm. Mit >1.20m Radstand kann ich nichts anfangen, da kommt man ja um keine Ecke mehr - da gibts auch schon genug andere Bikes. 

Gegen ein 500er Sitzrohr habe ich solange nichts einzuwenden, als eine 34.9er Stütze wie beim Liteville verwendet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markpa (9. Juli 2012)

Da ja nun seit gefühlt 20 Monaten über Kettenstreben diskutiert wird, frage ich mich, ob es mit den Prototypen für die Eurobike noch reichen wird?   ....ich denke nicht.


----------



## Saitex (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe noch Hoffnung


----------



## nuts (16. Juli 2012)

morgen, am 17.07. , startet die letzte Entscheidung, die wir für den Prototypen-Bau noch brauchen, nämlich die zum Thema Geometrie des Hauptrahmens. 

Dann bleiben 6 Wochen, in denen wir zusammen mit Jürgen Schlender von Alutech Prototypen bauen können. 

Parallel sollen Ende Juli und August die Diskussionen und Entscheidungen zur Ausstattung (und damit dem Preis) des  Rahmenkits / des Komplettbikes sowie zum Design laufen. 

Wir werden parallel auch über Rohrformen diskutieren können, allerdings wird das 2013er ICB am Hauptrahmen Rohre mit dem Carver Drift teilen (Konkret: Ober- und Unterrohr), weil diese nicht nur Kosten und Zeit sparen, sondern vor allem wie die Faust aufs Auge zum Community-Bike passen.


----------



## aduy (16. Juli 2012)

Ach, ich habe auch noch eine Frage. Von wem kam die Idee für das Projekt, vom mtb-news.de Team, die dann einen passenden Hersteller gesucht haben, oder von Carver?

_______________

Sac À Main Longchamps


----------



## nuts (16. Juli 2012)

Bei der Mtb-News Weihnachtsfeier hat Maxi die Idee das erste Mal in den Raum geworfen. Thomas hat Stefan Stark, der wegen der Fanes die Idee ja schon im Kopf hatte, angehauen, ich habe mit Max, der gerade mit Carver am verhandeln war, darüber gesprochen - und im Frühling hat sich dann irgendwann alles gefügt.


----------



## erbchen (3. August 2012)

Wohin entwickelt sich der Lenk und Sitzwinkel bei 140, 150, 160er Gabel?

Als AllMountain Fahrer der es auch mal ruppig mag stellt sich mir diese Frage.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## cocaine78 (4. August 2012)

Diese Frage sollte man wirklich mal klären, denn das wird noch mehr Leute brennend interessieren...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (6. August 2012)

Servus Leute,

wegen der Gabeleinbaulänge:
Der Lenkwinkel ändert sich pro 20mm Gabeleinbaulänge um grob 1° (hängt auch vom Radstand ab).
20mm mehr Einbaulänge bedeuten -1° Lenkwinkel, 20mm weniger dementsprechend 1° mehr.

Die Gabeln der verschiedenen Hersteller liegen alle recht nahe beeinander, was das Einbaumaß betrifft (bei gleichem Federweg).
Das Einbaumaß in unserer Zeichnung entspricht einer 170er Gabel (+ das Einbaumaß der unteren Lagerschale).... von da aus kann man dann abschätzen wie sich die Geo mit der Wunschgabel verhält.

Achso, das ist vielleicht auch noch interessant:
Bei 20mm weniger Gabeleinbaumaß senkt sich das Tretlager pi mal Daumen um ca 7mm ab (und umgehkehrt).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## bike_dude (7. August 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Achso, das ist vielleicht auch noch interessant:
> Bei 20mm weniger Gabeleinbaumaß senkt sich das Tretlager pi mal Daumen um ca 7mm ab (und umgehkehrt).


Wie viel steigt das Tretlager wenn 650b statt 26" verbaut werden? (sind die ausfallenden so gestaltet, dass an der Hinterachse die Höhe gleich bleibt?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. August 2012)

Die 650B Ausfallenden sind so gestaltet, dass der größere Laufraddurchmesser hinten fast 1:1 ausgeglichen wird, d.h. das Tretlager wird bei einer 150mm 650B-Gabel ungefähr auf gleicher Höhe bleiben (habe noch nicht die Daten von allen Herstellern, aber das sollte sich nicht viel schenken).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## nighter (13. August 2012)

Wird es eine Pinion Version geben?
Wenn ja, noch 2013?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. August 2012)

Hi nighter,

ne Pinion-Variante ist derzeit noch nicht angedacht... da müssen wir  erstmal schaun, wie sich das mit der Nachfrage und Lieferfähigkeit  entwickelt.
Wenns nach mir ginge würde ich eher heute als morgen mit ne Pinion-trailrakete durch die Gegend ballern 

Alternativ kannste mal nach der Fanes Pinion schauen... ein schone Bike 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## fetzwech (14. August 2012)

Wo auf der Eurobike sind denn die Prototypen zu bewundern? 
Hab im Ausstellerverzeichnis unter Carver, IBC, MTB-News.de oder InternetBikeCommunity nichts gefunden?


----------



## Basti.Tegtmeier (14. August 2012)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Wo auf der Eurobike sind denn die Prototypen zu bewundern?
> Hab im Ausstellerverzeichnis unter Carver, IBC, MTB-News.de oder InternetBikeCommunity nichts gefunden?


Bei Alutech, sowohl auf dem Demo-Day als auch auf der Messe selbst!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. August 2012)

Hab schon versucht mit der Suchfunktion weiter zu kommen, aber nichts gefunden, daher hier meine Frage (weiß auch nicht, wo ich die in dem Thema sonst stellen sollte):

Wie schwer wird der Rahmen in Größe M denn ungefähr werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (23. August 2012)

Das Endgewicht wird sich vermutlich zwischen 2800 und 3000g einpendeln, wenn man vom Prototypen ausgeht (Hauptrahmen dort 1600g) und nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert.


----------



## flashr (23. August 2012)

Wird das bike auch in der Schweiz erhältlich sein? Oder muss man nach Deutschland fahren, und es in einem XXL bikeladen kaufen? Greets flash


----------



## benzinkanister (23. August 2012)

wenn ich vorne 650B und hinten 26" verbauen will, bekomm ich das  irgendwie hin dass ich in sachen lenkwinkel, tretlagerhöhe usw. die gleichen werte wie mit 26"/26" hinbekomme?


----------



## nuts (24. August 2012)

flashr schrieb:


> Wird das bike auch in der Schweiz erhältlich sein? Oder muss man nach Deutschland fahren, und es in einem XXL bikeladen kaufen? Greets flash



Du wirst das Rad auch online bestellen können. Ich kläre mal mit Basti, wie es mit Auslands-Versand aussieht, im schlimmsten Fall bedeutet es Selbstverzollung und die geringere Mehrwertsteuer beim Zollamt holen, wenn ich richtig im Bilde bin?


----------



## nuts (24. August 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> wenn ich vorne 650B und hinten 26" verbauen will, bekomm ich das  irgendwie hin dass ich in sachen lenkwinkel, tretlagerhöhe usw. die gleichen werte wie mit 26"/26" hinbekomme?



Das kommt darauf an, welche Gabel Du fahren willst. 

Der Einbau eines 650B Vorderrades in eine 26" Gabel kommt einer Verlängerung der Einbaulänge um ca. 14mm gleich. Das macht den Lenkwinkel um 0,7° flacher und hebt das Innenlager um 5mm. Mit dem X-Flip kannst Du diese beiden Maßnahmen nur kompensieren, wenn Du 66° Lenkwinkel mit 170er Gabel anstrebst. Dann einfach in die flache (65°) Position, und die Effekte heben sich nahezu auf, möchte sagen 0,3° und 2mm sind Werte, die man nicht spürt. 

Wenn Du auf den 65° Lenkwinkel aus bist, geht es mit einer 170er Gabel und 650B Vorderrad nicht so einfach. Dafür müsstest Du zu Angleset oder kürzerer Gabel greifen, beispielsweise 34 mit 160mm oder gar Revelation mit 150, sonst landest Du bei 64,3° Lenkwinkel und einem etwas erhöhten Innenlager.

Kurz um: Es geht ziemlich viel, aber nicht alles ohne die Gabel oder den Steuersatz darauf auszulegen.


----------



## benzinkanister (24. August 2012)

vielen dank nuts.


----------



## Paramedicus (24. August 2012)

Hey..
wir wissen alle wie das bei den Herstellern so ist, daher meine Frage: 
Wird jeder der eins haben will und es sich leisten kann, eins bekommen?
Oder muss man jetzt schon bestellen?
Ich als geborener ossi bin ja warten und nix bekommen gewohnt, schön wärs dennoch nicht


----------



## flashr (25. August 2012)

Hey nuts, freut mich, dass Versand wohl auch möglich sein wird. Ja, du bist richtig informiert 
Danke und ride on
flash


----------



## olsche (25. August 2012)

Wird es das Rahmenkit auf dauer geben oder nur als Edition???

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## benzinkanister (25. August 2012)

und ist das rahmenset auch eloxiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketchyp (27. August 2012)

"Kann man das Bike auch Probefahren?

Vor der Fertigstellung werden Prototypen auf Herz und Nieren getestet. Das soll durch professionelle Radfahrer geschehen, aber auch durch die, die sich das Bike ausgedacht haben: *Es ist geplant, dass einige von euch vorab die Möglichkeit zu Testfahrten bekommen werden*"


Wird das verlost, muss man sich bewerben, etc pp? Oder sucht ihr euch 2,3 aus die viel Geschrieben haben und schickt denen ein Rad? Die Testphase mit den Protoypen dürfte ja bald anlaufen.


----------



## nuts (1. September 2012)

olsche schrieb:


> Wird es das Rahmenkit auf dauer geben oder nur als Edition???
> 
> Gruß,
> Olsche



Auf Dauer!


----------



## nuts (1. September 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hey..
> wir wissen alle wie das bei den Herstellern so ist, daher meine Frage:
> Wird jeder der eins haben will und es sich leisten kann, eins bekommen?
> Oder muss man jetzt schon bestellen?
> Ich als geborener ossi bin ja warten und nix bekommen gewohnt, schön wärs dennoch nicht



Hey, 

das Ziel ist natürlich, genau so viele zu produzieren, dass genau jeder eins bekommt der eines will. Carver betritt mit dem Enduro Neuland, daher wird es schwierig, die Stückzahl genau festzulegen - wir werden aber natürlich einen Weg suchen, durch den wir niemand lange warten lassen müssen. Das Bike soll ja nicht nur von Bikern entwickelt sein, sondern auch für Biker verfügbar!

Beste Grüße,

Stefanus


----------



## L.Fignon84 (1. September 2012)

Ich würde mich als Testfahrer opfern,falls sich niemand findet.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. September 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich schon Theorie-/Laborwerte zu Pedalrückschlag, Wipptendenz, Bremsstempeln usw.?


----------



## Pintie (3. September 2012)

ja in linkage ist das bike in der datenbank... da kannst dir das alles anschauen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. September 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hey..
> wir wissen alle wie das bei den Herstellern so ist, daher meine Frage:
> Wird jeder der eins haben will und es sich leisten kann, eins bekommen?
> Oder muss man jetzt schon bestellen?
> Ich als geborener ossi bin ja warten und nix bekommen gewohnt, schön wärs dennoch nicht



Hi Paramedicus,

ganz ehrlich, wir haben noch keine Ahnung wie das Bike angenommen wird. Deswegen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eher konservativ geordert wird. D.h. eventuell stehen in der ersten Rutsche ein paar Leutz mit langen Gesichtern da.

Alternativ könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die IBC-Edition sobald die Abstimmungen durch sind für einen gewissen Zeitraum bestellbar sind. Basierend auf diesen Zahlen hätten wir es etwas einfacher eine Entscheidung zu fällen.
Was mich allerdings an der Sache stört ist, dass immer das Optimum in Bezug auf die Lieferzeit angenommen und veröffentlicht wird... aber wer ein bissl im IBC liest, weiß dass die Bikebranche unter chronischer Verspäteritis leidet. Wenn man denkt alles läuft perfekt kommt auf einmal ein Pferd und kotzt vor die Apotheke...

Wenn da die endgültige Marschroute fest steht, dann bekommt ihr auf jeden Fall Bescheid!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## olsche (4. September 2012)

Welcher Typ von Tretlager ist den jetzt vorgesehen?

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Markpa (4. September 2012)

olsche schrieb:


> Welcher Typ von Tretlager ist den jetzt vorgesehen?
> 
> Gruß,
> Olsche



Und kommt das Rahmenkit bereits mit Tret- und Steuerlager, oder komplett ohne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. September 2012)

Es ist eine Standard-BSA-Aufnahme mit ISCG 05 vorgesehen, kein Pressfit oder so. 
Die Lager werden mittlerweile doch bei 90% der Kurbeln eh mitgeliefert, warum sollten die schon eingebaut sein? Und da beim Individualaufbau jeder einen anderen steuersatz bevorzugt wäre es eher Sinnfrei da schon einen rein zu bauen


----------



## Pintie (4. September 2012)

Dann bitte gleich ohne Dämpfer  Dann mach ich doch einen CC DB Ti rein


----------



## Markpa (4. September 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Es ist eine Standard-BSA-Aufnahme mit ISCG 05 vorgesehen, kein Pressfit oder so.
> Die Lager werden mittlerweile doch bei 90% der Kurbeln eh mitgeliefert, warum sollten die schon eingebaut sein? Und da beim Individualaufbau jeder einen anderen steuersatz bevorzugt wäre es eher Sinnfrei da schon einen rein zu bauen



Hätte es sich um einen Pressfit-Sch**** gehandelt, hätte ich es gut gefunden, wenn dieser Sch*** schon von vornherein verpresst wäre. So isses mir egal. 

Beim Steuersatz hatte ich die Frage, da wir anfangs mal über eine verstellbaren Steuersatz sprachen (ich glaube CC). Insofern dachte ich, dass dieser gleich mitkommt. Würde ich persönlich begrüßen.


----------



## Pintie (4. September 2012)

Das Problem wird sein das einige angleset haben wollen. also verstellbaren lenkwinkel.

Tretlager ist wirklich so das das bei der Kurbel dabei ist.

Ich bin aber auch dafür das der Steuersatz dabei ist. (sollte ich auf Rahmenkit gehen müssen). 
und zwar ein ganz normaler günstiger der hält. ohne schnickschnack.

Hoffe aber immer noch das es eine für mich passende Austattung gibt.

Was wünschenswert ist das die Gewinde schon sauber geschnitten kommen.

Ich hasse es wenn man erst mal das Steuerrohr nachfräßen muss, die GEwinde fürs Tretlager schneiden usw...


----------



## Paramedicus (4. September 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Paramedicus,
> 
> ganz ehrlich, wir haben noch keine Ahnung wie das Bike angenommen wird. Deswegen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass eher konservativ geordert wird. D.h. eventuell stehen in der ersten Rutsche ein paar Leutz mit langen Gesichtern da.
> 
> ...



Hey Stefan,
das klingt ja nicht so toll. Aber gut, abwarten. Ich habe mich nun durch alle Threads gelesen und kann nirgens etwas genaueres zur weiteren Planung und evtl em  Verkaufsbeginn finden. Einen unverbindlichen Richtwert würde sicher nicht nur ich begrüßen.


----------



## Ghost.1 (4. September 2012)

gibt's schon einen preis für das rahmenkit und die ibc edition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. September 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> gibt's schon einen preis für das rahmenkit und die ibc edition?



Ja, so ungefähr 1000, oder auch mehr fürs Kit. Die IBC-Edition 2000 bis 2500 wie es abgestimmt wurde.

Wenn du was genaues willst, das gibts noch nicht. Wie auch, die Ausstattung des Komplettbikes ist noch nicht annähernd final, der Rahmen wohl noch nicht endgültig gerechnet ...


----------



## Ghost.1 (8. September 2012)

mal so neben bei, wo kann man carver eigentlich kaufen? ich interessiere mich schon sehr für das bike aber mal vorher draufsitzen würd ich mich schon gern mal


----------



## Paramedicus (8. September 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> mal so neben bei, wo kann man carver eigentlich kaufen? ich interessiere mich schon sehr für das bike aber mal vorher draufsitzen würd ich mich schon gern mal




Bei XXL wie ich gehört habe. Und übers Netz.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. September 2012)

Auch online über Fahhrad-XXL, die haben auch nen Onlineshop.


----------



## Ghost.1 (10. September 2012)

so bei mir gibts weit und breit kein XXL, dann fällt das probesitzen wohl schon mal flach


----------



## Fury (10. September 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> so bei mir gibts weit und breit kein XXL, dann fällt das probesitzen wohl schon mal flach



besuche mal Dresden - schöne Stadt, viel Radfahrer, schöne Gegend und gleich zwei (!) XXL-Läden. Bei dem Hinterland gibt mehr als ausreichend Testmöglichkeiten


----------



## MCFW (10. September 2012)

Wenn ich mir die Nummer von der fahrrad-xxl Hotline anschauen, dann sitzen die Telefonisten von denen scheinbar auch in Dresden. Ist aber auch wirklich eine hübsche Stadt


----------



## Paramedicus (10. September 2012)

fury9 schrieb:


> besuche mal Dresden - schöne Stadt, viel Radfahrer, schöne Gegend und gleich zwei (!) XXL-Läden. Bei dem Hinterland gibt mehr als ausreichend Testmöglichkeiten





Für günstige Übernachtung, PN an mich


----------



## mw.dd (10. September 2012)

fury9 schrieb:


> ...Bei dem Hinterland gibt mehr als ausreichend Testmöglichkeiten





Paramedicus schrieb:


> Für günstige Übernachtung, PN an mich



Und für eine geeignete Testrunde PN an mich


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. September 2012)

Ich habe in Punkto Biketechnik durch die Entwicklung hier einiges lernen können. Von daher hat sich das Ganze für mich schon mal gelohnt. 

Zum weiteren Verständnis wären ein paar Bemerkungen zu dem Hinterbau noch für mich nützlich. Ich konnte hierzu mit der Suchfunktion nichts in den Diskussionen entdecken und eine Anfrage in dem Kettenstrebenfred geht ja nicht mehr, daher hier:

Warum ist der Hinterbau symmetrisch aufgebaut? Viele andere Hersteller stellen den asymmetrischen Ausbau als technisch besonders wertvoll heraus. 

Kann jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (10. September 2012)

Vorteil Symetrisch:
In beiden Seiten wirken die gleichen Kräfte.

Vortiel a-symetrisch:
man kann ein wenig gewicht sparen. 

(kurzfassung...)


----------



## Fury (10. September 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Vorteil Symetrisch:
> In beiden Seiten wirken die gleichen Kräfte.
> 
> Vortiel a-symetrisch:
> ...



sorry merlin7, aber das ist ****** ähh, nicht ganz korrekt

erst einmal: welche asymmetrie meinst du?

die asymmetrie der kettenstreben kommt ursprünglich aus der überlegung, die strebe antriebsseitig wegen dem kettenschlagen ein wenig tiefer zu legen. beim treten gibts das problem ja nicht, aber beim rollen (bergab) ist die kette oben sozusagen entspannt.

dann gibts natürlich auch noch bauraum probleme, die mit einer  asymmetrie weg von der antriebsseite umgangen werden können. wenn man mit überlegung an die konstruktion des hinterbaus rangeht, kann man auf die meisten asymmetrien verzichten. kenne aber (fast) kein fully mehr, an dem nicht irgendwas symmetrisch, ähh asymmetrisch - egal, was auch immer -  "optimiert" wurde.


----------



## Pintie (10. September 2012)

Ok. man lernt nie aus.
Ich denkeHaardtfahrer (und wir auch) meinen die Asymetrische bauform der Kettenstreben richtung Tretlager.

Das die eigentliche Überlegung aus dem Kettenschlagen kommt ist mir neu, aber nachvollziehbar.. 

Aber Bauraumprobleme gibt es ja normal eher auf der antriebsseite. Ich war der meinung das man eher die linke seite Optimiert hat und das wegen Bauraum auf der Kettenseite nicht geht.

Fakt ist aber das man durch die Asymetrische Bauform verschiedene Kräfte auf beiden Seiten bekommt, und soweit ich den Markt überblicke die wenigsten da vernüftig optimieren...


----------



## Fury (10. September 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> Fakt ist aber das man durch die Asymetrische Bauform verschiedene Kräfte auf beiden Seiten bekommt, und soweit ich den Markt überblicke die wenigsten da vernüftig optimieren...



das musst du mir mal erklären, wie du darauf kommst.
oder besser, stefan s. äußert sich darüber mal!


----------



## Ghost.1 (11. September 2012)

ich könnte mir vorstellen das der hinterbau durch die asymetrie steifer ist, da ein verdrehen schwerer ist wenn die gelenkpunkte weiter auseinander sind


----------



## BlackWind (11. September 2012)

Die Gelenkpunkte sind aber doch an der selben Stelle!?
Nur die Form der Streben zwischen den Gelenkpunkten ist anders,
oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Ghost.1 (11. September 2012)

oh ja stimmt, hab mal wieder nicht richtig nachgedacht bevor ich geschrieben hab...

also hab mal an meinem ghost geschaut, da ist es wirklich nur asymetrisch wegen der kette, ansonsten seh ich nicht wieso die das hätten machen sollen


----------



## Fury (11. September 2012)

BlackWind schrieb:


> Die Gelenkpunkte sind aber doch an der selben Stelle!?
> Nur die Form der Streben zwischen den Gelenkpunkten ist anders,
> oder seh ich das falsch?



Natürlich sind die Gelenkpunkte an der gleichen Stelle, die Achsen gehen ja auch durch (!) das siehst Du vollkommen richtig.
Daher sind die Kräfte auf beiden Seiten gleich, egal wie die Streben geformt sind (Was die Krafteinleitung von unten, also vom Fahren betrifft). Antriebs- und Bremskräfte sind natürlich auf beiden Seiten anders, dahingehend können die Streben auch optimiert werden (was auch gemacht wird).


----------



## Pilatus (11. September 2012)

die tieferliegenden Kettenstrebe kommt meiner meinung nach um Platz für den Umwerfer zu machen. die leichteste und auch stabilste verbindung zwischen zwei punkten ist ein gerades Rohr. deshalb wird das dann auf der Bremseite benutzt. daher kommen dann assymetrische Kräfte zusammen, weil die beiden streben nicht "gleich" auf last reagieren.
Assymetrischer Hinterbau gibt es dann teilweise auch bei den Lager. auf der linken seite ist manchmal das leiger weiter aussen angebracht (in der nähe vom innenlager). auch hier wieder wegen dem Umwerfer. als nächstes können dann die Bremsaufnahme verbesserte krafteinleitung vertragen, was auch wieder in einer asymetrie endet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. September 2012)

Hi Leute,

Pilatus hat das schon gut beschrieben. Der Umwerfer ist prinzipiell der Stein des Anstoßes. Mit assymetrischen Kettenstreben lässt sich unter Umständen noch mal etwas Gewicht sparen. Allerdings wird das Yoke von der Struktur her ungleich komplizierter und vor allem, wenn der Umwerfer auf der Strebe befestigt ist muss man wieder mit dem Bauraum und der Zugverlegung aufpassen. Dazu kommt, dass die rechte Kettenstrebe durch den Kettenzug deutlich höher belastet ist... d.h. das gerade Rohr wäre da wo kein Platz dafür vorhanden ist am besten aufgehoben...

Die finale Entscheidung für die Konstruktion lag aber ganz woanders: Ich arbeite derzeit an einer Gleichteilestrategie damit wir nicht für jedes Bike komplett neue Werkzeuge erstellen müssen. Das ist sowohl finanziell als auch ökologisch ein vernünftiger Weg. Damit die Teile auf möglichst breiter Ebene zum Einsatz kommen können, habe ich die Anbindungspunkte so einfach wie möglich gehalten... das war am Ende einer der Hauptgründe auf assymetrische Kettenstreben zu verzichten.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. September 2012)

Apropos Kettenstrebe, gibts schon was neues zum Thema KeFü? Oder wirds da in nächster Zeit ein Thema zu geben?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. September 2012)

Thema Kefü ist ein ganz heißes... damit können wir uns beschäftigen, während in Asien die Serie vorbereitet wird, quasi damit es nicht langweilig wird.

Ziel wird es sein gemeinsam mit der Community und ein paar Zulieferern einen neuen, offenen(!!!) Standard für die Befestigung von Kettenführungen an der Kettenstrebe zu kreieren. Die Zeit dafür ist reif, und wenn von Anfang an ein paar Zulieferer an Bord sind, dann stehen die Chancen gut, dass dieser Standard auch am Markt angenommen wird.

Wer denkt das wird ganz einfach...
... das wird es nicht: Wir müssen diverse Arten von Hinterbaukonstruktionen berücksichtigen, wir müssen entscheiden wie viele Freiheitsgrade die Aufnahme haben muss und wir müssen aufpassen, dass wir nicht in die Patentfalle laufen. Das Ganze kann nur erfolgreich werden, wenn jedes Detail passt... und wir wissen ja, wo sich der Teufel am liebsten versteckt 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (11. September 2012)

Hey ho... Wie gehts nun eig weiter? Wann kommen die Paketvorschläge? Wie und wann gehts mit dem Rahmen weiter? Mal ne Übersicht von dem was fix ist oder ne bisherige Zusammenfassung sind sicher auch nicht sooo schlecht


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. September 2012)

Hi Paramedicus,

momentan haben wir ein bisserl "Urlaubspause"  D.h. die meisten vom Team sind unterwegs und schauen, ob sie überhaupt noch Radfahren können... für mich isses der erste Urlaub seit drei Jahren, manchmal hat so'n Angestelltenstatus doch was für sich  

Aber zum Thema:
An der Wippe werde ich sicherlich noch im Urlaub ein wenig herum spielen, aber alles ohne Stress ganz gediegen Abends auf der Couch. Deswegen kann ich Dir auch nicht versprechen, ob es übermorgen schon was neues gibt oder erst Anfang nächster Woche. Anfang nächster Woche ist aber der Basti auch wieder voll dabei und wir werden die Themen a) Spezifikation, b) Name und c) Design voran treiben.

Was die Rahmenproduktion betrifft:
Wir haben immer noch Fragezeichen im Raum bezüglich der Herstellungsverfahren bestimmter Bauteile. Die Werkzeugkosten für die Schmiedeteile haben wir zwar mittlerweile auf dem Tisch, aber wir warten noch auf Infos bezüglich der Preisdifferenz in der Serie (=> Stückkosten "Schmiederahmen" vs. "CNC-Rahmen").
Zum Glück haben wir ja eh noch eine Baustelle mit der Wippe, d.h. durch die Preiskalkulationsgeschichte entsteht uns kaum zusätzliche Wartezeit... die Serienfreigabe erfolgt erst nach dem Wippenupdate und ausreichender Testheizerei.

Was mich zum letzten Punkt bringt:
Das Angebot zur Wärmebehandlung ist leider noch nicht da... da muss ich mich nachher mal ans Telefon klemmen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Paramedicus (11. September 2012)

@ Stefan, Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nighter (12. September 2012)

Es war mal im Geometriethread die Rede von einem XXL Rahmen. 
Gibts noch Hoffung?

199/99


----------



## Paramedicus (12. September 2012)

nighter schrieb:


> Es war mal im Geometriethread die Rede von einem XXL Rahmen.
> Gibts noch Hoffung?
> 
> 199/99



Es geht wohl bloß bis XL. Das sollte sich bei dir doch halbwegs
ausgehen...


----------



## ollo (12. September 2012)

das wird zu eng mit 199 ..... das IBC Rad ähnelt dem Alutech Fanes AM das ist in der M Version sogar noch 10 mm länger im Oberrohr ( das Enduro 5 mm) und zum Glück gibt es XXL Rahmen vom Fanes


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. September 2012)

ab wann soll das rad eigentlich "offiziell" lieferbar sein?


----------



## Pintie (14. September 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> ab wann soll das rad eigentlich "offiziell" lieferbar sein?


Syntace würde sagen morgen.
Die macher von duke nukem bald...

rechne mal mit nicht vor märz-april.


----------



## Paramedicus (14. September 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Syntace würde sagen morgen.
> Die macher von duke nukem bald...
> 
> rechne mal mit nicht vor märz-april.



Und YT in der 36.KW


----------



## Saxen-Paule (19. September 2012)

.


----------



## flametop (20. September 2012)

carver wird meines wissens nach nur bei xxl-fahrradhäusern verkauft - wie sieht es da mit gutem (werkstatt)service und garantiefällen aus? ist carver deren "eigenmarke"?

danke


----------



## Board-Raider (20. September 2012)

ist das nicht allgemein bekannt, dass carver die eigenmarke von Fahrrad-XXL ist?

es gibt auch Bekleidung von Carver.
LAKES ist soweit ich weiß auch noch eine eigenmarke von XXL.


----------



## flametop (21. September 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> ist das nicht allgemein bekannt, dass carver die eigenmarke von Fahrrad-XXL ist?
> 
> es gibt auch Bekleidung von Carver.
> LAKES ist soweit ich weiß auch noch eine eigenmarke von XXL.



naja, ich habe mich vorher eben noch nie mit denen beschäftigt und war auch eher selten in einem fahrrad xxl-laden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (21. September 2012)

Hey Stefan,

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz aus?
Schon Prototypen am Start oder so?


----------



## Mxpanda (24. September 2012)

Ich hoffe ich hab das nirgendwo überlesen...

Wird es das Rahmenset auch mit der von der Community gewählten Dämpfer/Gabel Kombi geben?! Oder was ist beim Rahmenset dabei?


----------



## Ghost.1 (24. September 2012)

die gabel auf jeden fall nicht


----------



## Mxpanda (24. September 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> die gabel auf jeden fall nicht



Alles kloa. 
Hätte ja sein können, das Carver mal ne Ausnahme für alle die macht, die schon ihre Anbauteile von einem anderen Rad zuhause haben. Nur Gabeln in der passenden Größe hat man meistens nicht rumzuliegen.


----------



## Saitex (24. September 2012)

Ich hoffe es wird bald mal eine Designinfo geben! -.-


----------



## Ghost.1 (24. September 2012)

Mxpanda schrieb:


> Alles kloa.
> Hätte ja sein können, das Carver mal ne Ausnahme für alle die macht, die schon ihre Anbauteile von einem anderen Rad zuhause haben. Nur Gabeln in der passenden Größe hat man meistens nicht rumzuliegen.



ich denke eher das diejenigen die sich ein rahmen kit kaufen auch die gabel schon haben, oder eben eigene vorliegen für diese haben


----------



## Mxpanda (24. September 2012)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> ich denke eher das diejenigen die sich ein rahmen kit kaufen auch die gabel schon haben, oder eben eigene vorliegen für diese haben



Ja macht auch wieder Sinn...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (24. September 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Hey Stefan,
> 
> wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz aus?
> Schon Prototypen am Start oder so?



Hi Benzinkanister,

Rapid Prototyping Teile sind in Auftrag gegeben um die Passgenauigkeit zu testen... aber die Formen für die Rohre sind noch nicht fertig.
Ich habe in den letzten Tagen vorm Urlaub noch einiges bei unseren anderen Bikes wegen der angedachten Gleichteilestrategie geändert, darunter auch die Kettenstreben. Jetzt ist sicher, dass wirklich alles passt und die Formen sollen mit Vollgas feddich gemacht werden. Das ganze hat den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass der Kettenstrebenschutz auch bei anderen Bikes zum Einsatz kommen kann.


Bin ab jetzt wieder regelmäßig am Start... hab mich im Urlaub weit vom Rechner entfernt gehalten um die geistigen Akkus wieder aufzuladen. Aber seit heute hat mich der harte Arbeitsalltag wieder 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## benzinkanister (24. September 2012)

wie sieht der strebenschutz denn aus? soll er mit diesen nasen über die zughülle befestigt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (24. September 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> wie sieht der strebenschutz denn aus? soll er mit diesen nasen über die zughülle befestigt werden?



Ja, und zusätzlich mit - ich glaube - zwei Kabelbindern. Das alles kann dann, wenn man will, auch noch eine C-Guide fixieren.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. September 2012)

Mein Prof sagte immer "Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte"


----------



## Mxpanda (25. September 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] Das ganze hat den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass der Kettenstrebenschutz auch bei anderen Bikes zum Einsatz kommen kann.



Aber wahrscheinlich nicht an 2012er Modellen oder?!  Sonst hätt ich gern einen für mein Drift!



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] hab mich im Urlaub weit vom Rechner entfernt gehalten um die geistigen Akkus wieder aufzuladen. [...]




Richtig so!


----------



## TheMicha (30. September 2012)

Frage 1:
Ist schon absehbar ab wann es einen ersten Fahrberichte geben wird/kann? Besonders einen Vergleich zur Fanes fände ich sehr interessant.

Frage 2:
Für mich kommt nächstes Jahr nur noch ein Rad mit 650b in Frage. Ist hier schon absehbar wann es Infos zu der 650b Version von Carver geben wird?
Wird die 650b-Variante denn auch schon im Frühjahr 2013 erhältlich sein?

Besten Dank vorab!


----------



## thomas.h (30. September 2012)

TheMicha schrieb:


> Frage 1:
> Ist schon absehbar ab wann es einen ersten Fahrberichte geben wird/kann? Besonders einen Vergleich zur Fanes fände ich sehr interessant.
> 
> Frage 2:
> ...



Frage 3:
Weiß man schon, wieviel länger die Kettenstrebe der 650b Variante zur 26" Variante wird?


----------



## Board-Raider (1. Oktober 2012)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Frage 3:
> Weiß man schon, wieviel länger die Kettenstrebe der 650b Variante zur 26" Variante wird?


 
gar nicht länger, denn:

es gibt einfach andere Ausfallenden für die 650b Laufräder!
Dem Rahmenset werden ausallenden für 26" und 650 beigelegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (1. Oktober 2012)

Board-Raider schrieb:


> gar nicht länger, denn:
> 
> es gibt einfach andere Ausfallenden für die 650b Laufräder!
> Dem Rahmenset werden ausallenden für 26" und 650 beigelegt.



Hallo,
ja, das weiß ich. Diese sollten offenbar auch die Geometrie ausgleichen (also das Hinterrad höher setzen). Da ist für mich die Frage: Wird das Hinterrad NUR höher gesetzt oder aufgrund des größeren Platzbedarfs höher und nach hinten gesetzt?

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## nuts (2. Oktober 2012)

Die Kettenstreben der 650B Version werden durch das Ausfallende auch länger, um dennoch 170mm Federweg nicht im Sitzrohr einschlagen zu lassen. Und zwar um 7mm, also 432mm Kettenstrebenlänge. (Bin beim Zahlenwert nur 90% Sicher, kann vielleicht @Stefan.Stark nochmal verifizieren)



thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja, das weiß ich. Diese sollten offenbar auch die Geometrie ausgleichen (also das Hinterrad höher setzen). Da ist für mich die Frage: Wird das Hinterrad NUR höher gesetzt oder aufgrund des größeren Platzbedarfs höher und nach hinten gesetzt?
> 
> Grüße, Thomas


----------



## hesinde2006 (8. Oktober 2012)

*@nuts*
Wann kommen die Abstimmungen für Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau und evtl die Kettenführung Stichwahl ?
Und wo kann man entsprechende Vorschläge machen ?


----------



## nino85 (8. Oktober 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Weiß jemand, ob und, wenn ja, wo man den "Bock auf Ballern" Aufkleber auf dem Prototyp bekommen kann? Auf der Eurobike hab ich leider verpennt danach zu fragen...


----------



## fetzwech (8. Oktober 2012)

nino85 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob und, wenn ja, wo man den "Bock auf Ballern" Aufkleber auf dem Prototyp bekommen kann?



Bei meinem IBC-Shirt waren ein paar Bäbber dabei


----------



## nino85 (8. Oktober 2012)

fetzwech schrieb:


> Bei meinem IBC-Shirt waren ein paar Bäbber dabei



Hm - Gibt's die auch ohne Shirt?


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Oktober 2012)

Ist irgendwann mal mit einer Rückmeldung zu rechnen, wie eure Tests am Wochenende mit den Prototypen verlaufen sind? Würde mich (und vermutlich viele andere auch) sehr interessieren


----------



## hesinde2006 (10. Oktober 2012)

Und was ist mit den Rahmengrößen?


----------



## Paramedicus (10. Oktober 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den Rahmengrößen?



Die gibt es,ja! Ganz klar und spitzenmäßig ausformulierte Frage!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Oktober 2012)

RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Ist irgendwann mal mit einer Rückmeldung zu rechnen, wie eure Tests am Wochenende mit den Prototypen verlaufen sind? Würde mich (und vermutlich viele andere auch) sehr interessieren





Vor allem, ob sich aus den gewonnenen Erkenntnissen auch Konsequenzen für die Rahmengestaltung ergeben, z.B. ob Lenkwinkel für das 650er passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hesinde2006 (11. Oktober 2012)

> Die gibt es,ja! Ganz klar und spitzenmäßig ausformulierte Frage!


Die Rahmenzwischengröße mein ich ( M-L ).


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi Leute,

mal wieder zu Wort melden... bin zur Zeit leider total in andern Projekten eingebunden, bleibt viel zu wenig Zeit fürs IBC 

Wollte euch mal ein kurzes Feedback zu unseren Testfahrten geben:

Auf dem Testival in Brixen haben wir das ICB endlich mal in seinem natürlichen Umfeld prügeln können. Das Fahrwerk ist echt mächtig!!! Schön saubere Progression und ordentlich steif. Gefahren sind wir mit Monarch Plus, Suntour und dem neuen RP23.
Am besten hat mir der RP23 gefallen (und ich bin definitiv kein Fox-Fanboy), damit war das Fahrwerk super lebendig und sensibel. Großer Vorteil war der Support vom Fox-Chris, da konnten wir noch mit der Stickstoffkammer und den Luftkammerspacern spielen (vermutlich bester Tune: M/M mit mittlerem Luftkammerspacer und 225 PSI in der Stickstoffkammer). Der Suntour kommt knapp dahinter auf Platz zwei (hat sehr unauffällig seinen Dienst getan). Weit abgeschlagen war der Monarch Plus, der war irgendwie zäh im Federweg... das liegt aber mit sicherheit daran, das der Tune nicht gepasst hat (war ein M/L Tune vom nen Dämpfer den wir dem Jürgen abgeschwatzt haben  ).

Geometrie:
Der definitv größte Diskussionspunkt. Einige ~1.80m Fahrer waren nicht glücklich mit der Oberrohrlänge und würden sich bei der M-Größe mindestens 20mm mehr wünschen. Allerdings kann man aufgrund der niedrigen Rahmenhöhe als 1.80m-Mensch locker nen L-Rahmen fahren. Ich selbst hatte auch in den steilsten Stücken die Sattelstütze gute 7-8cm draußen.
Ob wir noch was an der Geo ändern wird entschieden, wenn der Jürgen uns noch ein paar L-Muster brutzelt.

Ne Zwischengröße ist nach derzeitigem Stand erstmal raus, das wird zu kompliziert bei den Stückzahlen.

Lenkwinkel:
Der Lenkwinkel bei den Mustern war etwas zu flach. Das liegt an der Einstellung der Schweißlehre... Jürgens Rahmen MIT zusätzlichem Gusset ziehen sich durch den Schweißprozess 1.5-2° steiler. Deswegen wird die Lehre entsprechend flacher eingestellt. Unser Rahmen ohne zusätzliches Gusset hat sich nur ca 0.5° gezogen, deswegen war der Lenkwinkel deutlich zu flach. Ein Angleset hatten wir leider grad nicht bei der Hand...
In der Serie sollten die 65° ziemlich gut funktionieren, wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass 66° ne feine Sache für ein Enduro sind... extrem flache Lenkwinkel, lange Oberrohre und kurze Kettenstreben kosten Radlast am Vorderrad (weil der Schwerpunkt durch diese Maßnahmen weiter Richtung Hinterrad wandert).

Dafür, dass wir die erstem Muster in den Händen halten ist das Bike der Hammer. Das Fahrwerk und damit Herz des ICB funktioniert brutal gut, alles andere sind Details, die wir bis zur Serie noch optimieren können.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Unser Teamfahrer Max Schumann hat den zweiten Platz im King of Plose (Up- und Downhill Gesamtwertung) gemacht... ich denke das sagt ein bisserl was über die Allroundqualitäten von unserem Baby und Max' Fahrkünsten aus  (... auf der Downhillstrecke werden manchem die Knie weich, da kommt selbst Bad Wildbad nimmer mit)


----------



## nino85 (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi Stefan, 

erstmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, klingt alles schon sehr gut 

Ich habe da allerdings noch ein paar Fragen:



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] Gefahren sind wir mit Monarch Plus, Suntour und dem neuen RP23. [...]



Kann man daraus schließen, dass es eine Serienversion mit Suntour-Dämpfer (und vllt. Durolux) geben wird? Oder habt ihr einfach mal ein bisschen rumgespielt?



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] Weit abgeschlagen war der Monarch Plus, der war irgendwie zäh im Federweg... das liegt aber mit sicherheit daran, das der Tune nicht gepasst hat [...]



Macht Ihr nochmal einen Test mit dem richtigen Tune? Wäre ja ganz interessant zu wissen wie sich der IBC-Wunschdämpfer so schlägt 



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] Allerdings kann man aufgrund der niedrigen Rahmenhöhe als 1.80m-Mensch locker nen L-Rahmen fahren. Ich selbst hatte auch in den steilsten Stücken die Sattelstütze gute 7-8cm draußen.[...]



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich mit 1,90 dann wohl eher in die Größe XL falle?



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] Der Lenkwinkel bei den Mustern war etwas zu flach. Das liegt an der Einstellung der Schweißlehre... Jürgens Rahmen MIT zusätzlichem Gusset ziehen sich durch den Schweißprozess 1.5-2° steiler. Deswegen wird die Lehre entsprechend flacher eingestellt. Unser Rahmen ohne zusätzliches Gusset hat sich nur ca 0.5° gezogen, deswegen war der Lenkwinkel deutlich zu flach. Ein Angleset hatten wir leider grad nicht bei der Hand... [...]


Heißt das, dass Max Schuhmann mit ca. 63,5-64° unterwegs war?



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] In der Serie sollten die 65° ziemlich gut funktionieren, wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, dass 66° ne feine Sache für ein Enduro sind... extrem flache Lenkwinkel, lange Oberrohre und kurze Kettenstreben kosten Radlast am Vorderrad (weil der Schwerpunkt durch diese Maßnahmen weiter Richtung Hinterrad wandert).[...]



Vielleicht ist es an mir vorbeigegangen. Aber von welchem Ausgangspunkt können wir den Lenkwinkel verstellen? Von 65° zu 66° oder von 65° zu 64°?
Wenn ich das so lese wäre ersteres ja vorzuziehen, oder?

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Oktober 2012)

Hi Lukas,

zu Deinen Fragen:

1. Suntour steht bei uns recht hoch im Kurs... vielleicht verirrt sich ein Suntour-Fahrwerk in eine unserer Serien-Specs 

2. Der Monarch Plus bekommt selbstverständlich noch mal einen passenden Tune verpasst... ich halte das Ding für einen sehr guten Dämpfer, der aber ein recht sensibles Grundsetup erfordert.

3. Jepp... davon kannst Du fast ausgehen, ist ja nur ne 50er Rahmenhöhe. Ich gehe ganz stark davon aus, dass wir noch ne XXL-Größe draufsetzen werden.

4. Jepp... so um die 64°... flacher als Holland 

5. In der Serie wird 65° die flache Einstellung sein, in der Klettereinstellung sinds dann knapp 66° => genau mein Ding 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## nino85 (12. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi Lukas,
> 
> zu Deinen Fragen:
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

danke für die prompten Antworten!

Zu 1. Uiuiuiuiuiuiuiui! *freu*
Zu 2. Es bleibt also spannend 
Zu 3. Das dürfte hier einige Riesen freuen, wenn es noch nen XXL-Rahmen gibt 
Zu 5. Alles klar - das klingt doch nach nem Plan 

Danke für die Antworten

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Pintie (12. Oktober 2012)

Klingt gut.

XXL wird dann wohl meins...

dem RS Durolux RCA Dämpfer traue ich zwar nicht so über den Weg - aber wenn der funktioniert warum nicht. Vorne ne durolux in 180/140 rein und mit 650B verkaufen. 
und das dann als ICB 650B version verkaufen (also rest gleich).
Das wäre perfekt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern dass der M/L in der Fanes auch nicht so richtig gefunzt hat oder? Da hat dann eine L Zugstufe auch wunder gewirkt.

Naja im Zweifel kriegt das Ding halt nen Helmchentune


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Der Monarch Plus bekommt selbstverständlich noch mal einen passenden Tune verpasst... ich halte das Ding für einen sehr guten Dämpfer, der aber ein recht sensibles Grundsetup erfordert...



Versaut das bloß nicht...


----------



## foreigner (12. Oktober 2012)

Was mir nicht so ganz einleuchten will ist die Größengeschichte. Ich bin 1,79m hab immer M Rahmen gehabt, die alle einen deutlich kürzeren Reach hatten als das ICB. Bin dieses Jahr ein DH-bike gefahren mit dem Reach des ICB, das fand ich zu 100% passend. Länger hätte ich da nicht gewollt. Jetzt soll das ICB für 1,80m zu kurz sein? Mhhh??? Zwar hat das Bike einen recht steilen Sitzwinkel, aber grob 2,5cm mehr Reach, als die Bikes, die ich gefahren bin (und sehr angenehm fand) sollten das dann doch eigentlich auch ausgleichen. Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich bei einem L Rahmen lande. Aber vielleicht mag ich ja kleinere bikes ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Oktober 2012)

ich bin auch nicht der Fan von superlangen Rahmen... mir hats ICB einwandfrei gepasst. Basti findet den Rahmen deutlich zu kurz, aber der fährt z.B. auch ne Fanes in M mit L Oberrohr...

"Alles Geschmackssache" sagte der Affe als er in die Seife biss 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Saitex (12. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ich bin auch nicht der Fan von superlangen Rahmen... mir hats ICB einwandfrei gepasst. Basti findet den Rahmen deutlich zu kurz, aber der fährt z.B. auch ne Fanes in M mit L Oberrohr...
> 
> "Alles Geschmackssache" sagte der Affe als er in die Seife biss
> 
> ...


 
Wo du gerade da bist, kann sich mal jemand im Designthema melden? Da geht es schon seit Tagen nicht mit rechten dingen zu! Ihr meldet euch nicht und gebt kein Stück Rückmeldung -.-

Obwohl das Thema eines der wichtigsten ist....!


----------



## m2000 (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es eine SR Version geben sollte kannst Du ja meinen Vorschlag noch mal raus kramen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Oktober 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Wo du gerade da bist, kann sich mal jemand im Designthema melden? Da geht es schon seit Tagen nicht mit rechten dingen zu! Ihr meldet euch nicht und gebt kein Stück Rückmeldung -.-
> 
> Obwohl das Thema eines der wichtigsten ist....!



...hört sich nach Arbeit an, gleich mal checken


----------



## Saitex (12. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...hört sich nach Arbeit an, gleich mal checken


 

DAAAAAAAAAANKE!!! 

Bitte über möglichkeiten Schreiben, damit wir wissen was möglich ist, ob wirklich nur ein Schwarz möglich ist wie so viele meinen etc...


----------



## Paramedicus (12. Oktober 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Klingt gut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja Ja Ja Jaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (13. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für den kurzen Fahrbericht Stefan. 
Klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend.

Weiß schon, warum ich beim Lenkwinkel für 66/67° gestimmt hatte...

Nach den Tests, meint ihr, dass der Termin zum Verkauf und Lieferung mit März/Anfang April 2013 haltbar ist?


----------



## sebbo87 (13. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Geometrie:
> Der definitv größte Diskussionspunkt. Einige ~1.80m Fahrer waren nicht glücklich mit der Oberrohrlänge und würden sich bei der M-Größe mindestens 20mm mehr wünschen. Allerdings kann man aufgrund der niedrigen Rahmenhöhe als 1.80m-Mensch locker nen L-Rahmen fahren. Ich selbst hatte auch in den steilsten Stücken die Sattelstütze gute 7-8cm draußen.
> Ob wir noch was an der Geo ändern wird entschieden, wenn der Jürgen uns noch ein paar L-Muster brutzelt.



Hi Stefan,

wollte mich hier nur auch nochmal für ~175cm Fraktion zu Wort melden, für die nach der aktuellen Geometrie nur Größe M in Frage kommt. Bitte den Rahmen nicht "vergrößern"! Der Reach mit 424mm am M-Rahmen ist jetzt schon sehr sehr hoch. Tendenziell wäre mir hier und vlt auch einigen anderen 0.5cm - 1cm weniger deutlich lieber. Evtl ist das ja auch eine Option um den L Rahmen für 180cm Menschen akzeptabel zu machen?

Wie verspielt ist denn das Bike zur Zeit (kurze Kettentrebe vs. langen Reach)? 
Wie ist das Kurvenverhalten? Wie du schon geschrieben hast, ist die aktuelle Geometrie hinsichtlich Radlastverteilung nicht ganz (?) optimal - dazu der lange Radstand. Muss man aktiv Druck aufs Vorderrad geben?

Danke für die Infos!

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Oktober 2012)

@RCC03:

Ich denke der geplante Liefertermin ist noch realistisch, die Werkzeuge für die Serienfertigung brauchen eh mindestens noch nen Monat... in der Zeit können wir recht problemlos noch an der Geo arbeiten. Das entscheidet sich mit den nächsten Tests mit korrektem Lenkwinkel und L-Größen.
 @sebbo:

Das Bike ist definitv ein wendiges Spielzeug, nur der zu flache Lenkwinkel passt nicht recht ins Bild... 64° sind was fürn Downhillbike. Was mir richtig gut gefallen hat ist der steife Hinterbau und die gute Gewichtsverteilung vom Rahmen selbst.
Das mit dem aktiv Druck aufs Vorderrad geben ist ne ziemlich individuelle Sache, ich hab im Vergleich mit n paar richtig schnellen Kollegen (Max und Konsorten) gemerkt, dass die Jungs viel zentraler aufm Bike stehen als ich oldschool Heizer... deswegen kann man ja auch nie sagen, dass ein Bike vorneweg perfekt für alle Fahrer ist. Ich habe auch gemerkt, dass ich mit unserer Trailrakete schneller unterwegs bin, wenn ich auf eine zentrale Position über dem Bike achte und den A*sch nicht so weit über das Hinterrad hänge...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## benzinkanister (13. Oktober 2012)

zu den rahmengrÃ¶Ãen:


- die m-fahrer finden den rahmen teilweise zu klein, werden deshalb den l-rahmen kaufen
- die s-fahrer finden den s-rahmen zu klein und fahren deshalb den m-rahmen

wer soll dann die s-rahmen fahren?
was machen groÃe menschen >190cm? xl sah schon wirklich nicht mehr sehr hÃ¼bsch aus, xxl sieht dann wohl wie ein rennrad aus.

saitex, dein genÃ¶rgel zu schwarz/grau/farbe haben jetzt alle wahrgenommen.

hab mal kurz was zu dem thema rausgesucht:

_"Beim sog. Hartanodisieren (Harteloxieren) werden grÃ¶Ãere Schichtdicken (bis zu 150 Î¼m) erzeugt. Dadurch wird die Eloxalschicht noch widerstandsfÃ¤higer (Eloxal: bis ca. 350 HV 0,025, Harteloxal: bis ca. 500 HV 0,025). Das Verfahren genÃ¼gt allerdings keinen dekorativen AnsprÃ¼chen und wird in der Regel nur bei den Farben Natur/Farblos und Schwarz angewendet."_

wiki:
_"Hartanodische Schichten sind wesentlich dichter und sehr viel hÃ¤rter als normale anodische Schichten[...]"_

eine aussage vom tatsÃ¤chlichen zulieferer von carver wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich noch besser.

GruÃ


----------



## benzinkanister (13. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> :
> 
> Ich denke der geplante Liefertermin ist noch realistisch, die Werkzeuge für die Serienfertigung brauchen eh mindestens noch nen Monat... in der Zeit können wir recht problemlos noch an der Geo arbeiten. Das entscheidet sich mit den nächsten Tests mit korrektem Lenkwinkel und L-Größen.



kannst da mal bischen erzählen wie das genau mit der fertigung abläuft?
ich fänd auch videos von soner quetsche geil 
so wie bei der sendung mit der maus!


----------



## cocaine78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @RCC03:
> 
> Ich denke der geplante Liefertermin ist noch realistisch, die Werkzeuge für die Serienfertigung brauchen eh mindestens noch nen Monat... in der Zeit können wir recht problemlos noch an der Geo arbeiten. Das entscheidet sich mit den nächsten Tests mit korrektem Lenkwinkel und L-Größen.
> @sebbo:
> ...



Und was spricht dagegen, den Winkel nochmal um 1 Grad nach oben zu korrigieren? Wenn sich der durch die Community gewählte LW beim Fahrtest als nicht optimal erweist, muss durch die entsprechenden Personen (Wählerkreis ultrasuperflachschlagmichtotlenkwinkel) eine umkonstruktion wohl oder übel akzeptiert werden...schließlich soll das Bike ausgewogen und sowohl up als auch downtauglich sein...oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Oktober 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> kannst da mal bischen erzählen wie das genau mit der fertigung abläuft?
> ich fänd auch videos von soner quetsche geil
> so wie bei der sendung mit der maus!



Hehe... Sendung mit der Maus ist cool, eigentlich müssten wir die mal Fragen, ob sie nicht einen Bericht übers ICB bringen 

Spaß beiseite... wir sind im November in China & Taiwan. Ich hoffe, dass wir Zeit finden die Zulieferer für Rohre und Schmiedeteile zu besuchen, dann würden wir natürlich ein paar Pics und eventuell Videos mitbringen. Der Zeitplan ist saueng, aber wir sehen zu, dass wir das irgendwie hinbiegen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Oktober 2012)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Und was spricht dagegen, den Winkel nochmal um 1 Grad nach oben zu korrigieren? Wenn sich der durch die Community gewählte LW beim Fahrtest als nicht optimal erweist, muss durch die entsprechenden Personen (Wählerkreis ultrasuperflachschlagmichtotlenkwinkel) eine umkonstruktion wohl oder übel akzeptiert werden...schließlich soll das Bike ausgewogen und sowohl up als auch downtauglich sein...oder liege ich da falsch?



Hi cocaine,

die 64° sind ja auch 1° flacher als abgestimmt, hatte schon erklärt, dass das an der "Schweißzugabe" von der Schweißlehre gelegen hat (dadurch, dass wir kein extra Gusset am Unterrohr haben hat sich der Rahmen deutlich weniger weit gezogen als erwartet).
Bald gibts neue Muster, dann hoffentlich mit dem richtigen Lenkwinkel... wenn sich der immer noch zu flach anfühlt, dann werden wir uns selbstverständlich mit geradezu gottesgleicher Allmacht & Arroganz über die demokratischen Wahlergebnisse hinwegsetzen und den Lenkwinkel nach Gusto ändern 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## m2000 (13. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> l...wenn sich der immer noch zu flach anfühlt, dann werden wir uns selbstverständlich mit geradezu gottesgleicher Allmacht & Arroganz über die demokratischen Wahlergebnisse hinwegsetzen und den Lenkwinkel nach Gusto ändern...


----------



## cocaine78 (13. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi cocaine,
> 
> die 64° sind ja auch 1° flacher als abgestimmt, hatte schon erklärt, dass das an der "Schweißzugabe" von der Schweißlehre gelegen hat (dadurch, dass wir kein extra Gusset am Unterrohr haben hat sich der Rahmen deutlich weniger weit gezogen als erwartet).
> Bald gibts neue Muster, dann hoffentlich mit dem richtigen Lenkwinkel... wenn sich der immer noch zu flach anfühlt, dann werden wir uns selbstverständlich mit geradezu gottesgleicher Allmacht & Arroganz über die demokratischen Wahlergebnisse hinwegsetzen und den Lenkwinkel nach Gusto ändern
> ...



Passt doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke aber mal ,dass es dann nicht nötig sein dürfte, da wir mit der korrekten Schweißlehre wieder bei 66° in der hohen und 65° in der flachen Einstellung liegen, und das sind Lenkwinkel die sich in dem Segment mitlerweile als gut fahrbar rausgestellt haben.


----------



## benzinkanister (13. Oktober 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich denke aber mal ,dass es dann nicht nötig sein dürfte, da wir mit der korrekten Schweißlehre wieder bei 66° in der hohen und 65° in der flachen Einstellung liegen, und das sind Lenkwinkel die sich in dem Segment mitlerweile als gut fahrbar rausgestellt haben.



she ich auch so. man muss immer an die leute denken, die sich ne 150mm gabel einbauen wollen. die werden ja automatisch nen grad steiler.


----------



## Board-Raider (13. Oktober 2012)

was ist mir der wippe?

wird diese nochmal geändert, von Carbon war auch mal die Rede.


----------



## Trail-Fail (13. Oktober 2012)

> Ich selbst hatte auch in den steilsten Stücken die Sattelstütze gute 7-8cm draußen.



Jetzt bekomme ich gleich wieder haue *duck*

Vielleicht kann man nach dieser Erkenntnis auch das Sitzrohr noch ein bisschen länger machen? Wenn man das Sitzrohr um 1-2cm länger macht ist es dieser Aussage nach für 1,74cm Jungs immer noch kurz genug. Und drunter wird man eh S wählen.
Ich würde gerne mal sehen, wie der Sattelstützenauszug und Überhöhung bei einem 1,80m Fahrer mit normal langen bis langen Beinen beim M Rahmen aussieht?! (Und genau diesen Leuten wird der L Rahmen zu lang sein...)
Ich fürchte nämlich, das sieht dann ungefähr so aus: (Sorry an den User, dessen Bild hier poste, habe das aber eben zufällig als abschreckendes Beispiel entdeckt)


----------



## Hasifisch (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin 1,79, habe ein GT Sanction in M und die Länge des Sitzrohres ist mir für meine Reverb etwas zu lang, dürfte gern 2-3 cm kürzer sein. Wäre es länger, könnte ich mit dem Rahmen schlicht nix anfangen.
Das Beispiel, das du da zeigst, ist wohl eher ein 1,90 Mann auf einem M.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi cocaine,
> 
> die 64° sind ja auch 1° flacher als abgestimmt, hatte schon erklärt, dass das an der "Schweißzugabe" von der Schweißlehre gelegen hat (dadurch, dass wir kein extra Gusset am Unterrohr haben hat sich der Rahmen deutlich weniger weit gezogen als erwartet).
> Bald gibts neue Muster, dann hoffentlich mit dem richtigen Lenkwinkel... wenn sich der immer noch zu flach anfühlt, dann werden wir uns selbstverständlich mit geradezu gottesgleicher Allmacht & Arroganz über die demokratischen Wahlergebnisse hinwegsetzen und den Lenkwinkel nach Gusto ändern
> ...



Also 65° und 66° sollte wirklich ausreichend steil sein. Aber bitte das nächste Testbike mal korrekt aufbauen! Nicht nur, dass der Rahmen durch die andere Rahmenlehre wohl 1° flacher war, es kommt ja noch hinzu, dass ihr mit der Duro eine Gabel mit mehr Einbaulänge verbaut habt. Das macht nochmal 0,5° falcher. Also müsstet ihr 1,5° falcher als beim geplanten Serienbike gewesen sein.
Baut das nächste mal richtig auf (mit 170er Lyrik) und schweißt den Rahmen richtig, dann wird´s passen. Waage ich jetzt einfach mal zu orakeln.


----------



## Trail-Fail (13. Oktober 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,79, habe ein GT Sanction in M und die Länge des Sitzrohres ist mir für meine Reverb etwas zu lang, dürfte gern 2-3 cm kürzer sein. Wäre es länger, könnte ich mit dem Rahmen schlicht nix anfangen.
> Das Beispiel, das du da zeigst, ist wohl eher ein 1,90 Mann auf einem M.


Mh, das Sanktion hat 47cm, richtig? ich bin 1,77 und mein aktuelles Sitzrohr ist 48cm. Meine Reverb ist ca. 5 cm ausgefahren. Beim 44cm Sitzrohr wäre sie also 9cm raus. Viel mehr dürfte das auf dem Bild auch nicht sein.
Ich habe schon tendenziell eher lange Beine in relation zum Oberkörper, mit Hosenlänge 32 aber sicher noch nicht außergewöhnlich.


----------



## foreigner (13. Oktober 2012)

Wie nuts im anderen Thread geschrieben hat, kommt bei L und XL ja doch die 150er Reverb. Bei m wird das wohl noch geprüft. Ich hoffe sehr stark, dass die auch in der M Größe kommt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2012)

Das ist das Bike von einem 1,90 Mann mit L-Rahmen (48er Sitzrohr). Wenn er die 420er Reverb drin hat, bleiben noch ca. 5-10mm bis zum Maximalauszug übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (13. Oktober 2012)

Das würde heißen, ich als 192cm mensch müsste 
ne XL fahren? Och nö...  Is doch dann arg unhandlich, oder?


----------



## Kaltumformer (19. Oktober 2012)

Ist evtl. zwischenzeitlich absehbar bei welchem Gesamtgewicht man landen wird?


----------



## Erdbomber (21. Oktober 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig das nur noch das Design fehlt?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich fehlt noch Kleinkram wie der Steuersatz Griffe und Sattel.  Wobei es mir hier reichen würde wenn Carver kurz drei Kombi aufzeigt über die kurz abgestimmt wird. Solange der Steuersatz halbwegs was taugt ist mir der Rest egal.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Oktober 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das ist das Bike von einem 1,90 Mann mit L-Rahmen (48er Sitzrohr). Wenn er die 420er Reverb drin hat, bleiben noch ca. 5-10mm bis zum Maximalauszug übrig.



Grad zufällig gesehen. Das ist mein Rad.

Ich bin 1,95m mit 95cm Schrittlänge und fahre die 420er Reverb genau bis zur Minimum Markierung.


----------



## Erdbomber (21. Oktober 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Eigentlich fehlt noch Kleinkram wie der Steuersatz Griffe und Sattel.  Wobei es mir hier reichen würde wenn Carver kurz drei Kombi aufzeigt über die kurz abgestimmt wird. Solange der Steuersatz halbwegs was taugt ist mir der Rest egal.



Danke für Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Oktober 2012)

Oh, hab ich dich 5cm kürzer gemacht, Sorry. War das beste Beispiel dass mir eingefallen ist


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Oktober 2012)

Wollte nur ein paar langen Leuten die Angst nehmen, einen XL Rahmen fahren zu müssen


----------



## foreigner (21. Oktober 2012)

Es gab noch offene Fragen, zu denen mal Antworten gut wären:

- Was ist mit 150er Reverb? Auch für Rahmengröße m ?
- Es wurde von einigen der Syntace Vector in 12° verlangt (der auch nur ca. 25mm Rückbiegung hat, von daher kein Problem wäre). Gibt es da noch eine Abstimmung zu?

Schon mal danke für Antworten!


----------



## nighter (22. Oktober 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> 3. Jepp... davon kannst Du fast ausgehen, ist ja nur ne 50er Rahmenhöhe. Ich gehe ganz stark davon aus, dass wir noch ne XXL-Größe draufsetzen werden.
> ...
> 
> ...



Jawohl das sind doch mal positive news!!   
War schon ganz frustriert das es mit XXL nix wird, wobei sich Stefan doch für uns langbeinige, Carver intern einsetzen wollte.

Schön das ich mich noch nicht andersweitig entscheiden konnte.

alles wird gut


----------



## nino85 (23. Oktober 2012)

@Stefan.Stark:

Hi Stefan,

der Prototyp fährt ja gerade mit der Durolux durch die Gegend - ist das eine 160er oder eine 180er? Ich frage deswegen, weil die Lenkwinkel ja zur 170er Lyrik durch die 10mm mehr/weniger Einbauhöhe ja auch variieren.

Unabhängig davon: Wird das Bike auch für 180mm-Gabeln zugelassen? Für die Totem/Durolux/36er Fraktion 

Gruß
Lukas


----------



## Paramedicus (23. Oktober 2012)

nino85 schrieb:


> @Stefan.Stark:
> 
> Hi Stefan,
> 
> ...



Hey,bin zwar nicht Stefan aber die Duro im Prototyp
ist ne 180er Gabel. Und auch eine zulassung
für 180er Gabeln wurde bereits schon bestätigt.


----------



## nino85 (23. Oktober 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hey,bin zwar nicht Stefan aber die Duro im Prototyp
> ist ne 180er Gabel. Und auch eine zulassung
> für 180er Gabeln wurde bereits schon bestätigt.



Ah, OK, danke 

Dann habe ich das wohl überlesen.

Gruß
Luke


----------



## Paramedicus (23. Oktober 2012)

nino85 schrieb:


> Ah, OK, danke
> 
> Dann habe ich das wohl überlesen.
> 
> ...



achja,der lenkwinkel war eh noch nicht final,
da sind wohl die schweißlehren nicht optimal
gewesen oder so.


----------



## Baggi4 (24. Oktober 2012)

Könnte man mal zum Bike nen Fred aufmachen wo alles auf eine Blick ist bezüglich der Ausstattung, Geometrie und so, damit man sich mal einen Überblick veschaffen kann.  Welche parts sind schon fest? welche sind noch offen? Welch müssen noch abgestimmt werden?


----------



## wallacexiv (24. Oktober 2012)

Welche Gabel und welcher Dämpfer sind denn momentan im Gespräch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baggi4 (24. Oktober 2012)

> *2.1 Fahrwerk*
> 
> In der Fahrwerksentscheidung konnten die RockShox-Modelle *Lyrik Solo Air  Mission Control DH* und *Monarch+ R3C* das Rennen machen. Sie bilden einen  sehr guten Kompromiss aus maximaler Funktion und geringem Gewicht, und  sind fÃ¼r ein 2500â¬ Bike ungewÃ¶hnlich hochwertig, wie es auch in der  Priorisierungs-Entscheidung verlangt worden war.


so stehts in der ProjektÃ¼bersicht


----------



## wallacexiv (24. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich wohl überlesen. Danke!


----------



## miguelito (25. Oktober 2012)

Baggi4 schrieb:


> Könnte man mal zum Bike nen Fred aufmachen wo alles auf eine Blick ist bezüglich der Ausstattung, Geometrie und so, damit man sich mal einen Überblick veschaffen kann.  Welche parts sind schon fest? welche sind noch offen? Welch müssen noch abgestimmt werden?



gibt's schon, nennt sich Projektübersicht
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575698

einfach mal die Augen aufmachen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (25. Oktober 2012)

Genau! Zur Zeit sammeln wir gerade Vorschläge für die Reifenwahl. Bin auch mal gespannt, was da so an Vorschlägen aus dem Forum zusammenkommt. Und wenn dann erst einmal abgestimmt wird... wird bestimmt spannend!


----------



## miguelito (25. Oktober 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Genau! Zur Zeit sammeln wir gerade Vorschläge für die Reifenwahl. Bin auch mal gespannt, was da so an Vorschlägen aus dem Forum zusammenkommt. Und wenn dann erst einmal abgestimmt wird... wird bestimmt spannend!



ich muss dich leider enttäuschen aber über die Reifen wurde bereits abgestimmt...


----------



## Pilatus (25. Oktober 2012)

das war eine anspielung, dass die übersicht nicht auf dem neuesten stand ist


----------



## miguelito (25. Oktober 2012)

pilatus schrieb:


> das war eine anspielung, dass die übersicht nicht auf dem neuesten stand ist


----------



## Baggi4 (25. Oktober 2012)

So ich war mal so frei und habe die Infos aus dem Forum herausgesucht.

Das bild vom Demoday Habe ich nur genommen damit man sich auch optisch as druner vorstellen kann.

Bei den Felder wo nichts steht habe ich keine informationen Gefunden
Die Parts die rot Geschrieben sind, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1. Bremse: hab ich mal so angenommen zwecks Ed/Am
2. Lenker: gibt es in 2 Varianten 8° und 12° Kröpfung
3. Kassette: Welche wird da genommen? SLX oder XT? 11-36 steht fest 
4. Schaltwerk: 670 oder 675?
5. Bremse: hab ich mal duch den Rahmen mit 180er Direct PM genommen

Zum Rahmen findet man die Geometriedaten hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9767544&postcount=437

Soviel was ich gefungen habe.
Falls ich was überlesen/vergessen oder was falsch aufgefüht habe bitte Bescheid geben damit ich das ändern kann.

Hoffe es hilft um sich mal nen Überblick zu verschaffen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Oktober 2012)

Bremse ist vorne 203/hinten 180 gesetzt, da hinten direkt ohne Adapter montiert werden soll.
Die Kassette soll XT werden, da der LRS einen Alu-Freilauf hat.
Das Schaltwerk soll soweit ich weiß das Shadow+ also das 675 werden.
Die Kröpfung vom Lenker will Basti erst noch festlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbomber (25. Oktober 2012)

@Baggi
Top, Danke


----------



## wallacexiv (25. Oktober 2012)

Warum wurde die Zee als Bremse verbannt?


----------



## pyroGhost (25. Oktober 2012)

Weil das Paket mit der SLX gewählt wurde.


----------



## Pilatus (25. Oktober 2012)

weil sie nicht gewählt wurde?


----------



## wallacexiv (25. Oktober 2012)

Schon klar, aber die Zee würde besser zu dem Bike passen. Schade.


----------



## nuts (25. Oktober 2012)

Sodele, hier bitte wirklich nur Fragen und Antworten stellen. Auf einige Fragen, die mehr oder weniger im Raum schweben, kommen hier die Antworten:


Stromberg dieses Wochenende ist gecancelt. RockShox hat erst später Zeit, momentan angepeilt im Zeitraum 5. - 9.11.. Location dann Beerfelden oder Osternohe. Dann weiterhin allerdings leider nur zwei fahrende Räder. Der Grund: Mehr Prototypen mit falschen Teilen (Hinterbau, Hauptrahmen) zu basteln, kostet unnötig Geld ohne tatsächlich die exakte Geometrie und Steifigkeit repräsentieren zu können. Die Kinematik passt aber natürlich exakt, sodass der Dämpfer durchaus ideal abgestimmt werden kann. 

Fahrfertige Samples (mit echtem Tubing, echtem Hinterbau) gibt es erst Anfang Dezember, wegen den Formen für die Schmiedeteile. Vielleicht kriegen wir sie passend zu Weihnachten, dann sind es aber wirklich quasi finale Rahmen, die aussagekräftig Probe gefahren werden können. 

Geometrie:

XXL-Größe wird realisiert. @Stefan.Stark kann hier mal Geometrie-Maße posten, generell denke ich dass er sich aber auch mit den Längen großer Typen auskennt. 

Look:

Vor dem Eloxieren wird der Rahmen nicht unbehandelt gelassen. RAW machen wir nicht, wegen stärkerer Schweiß-Verfärbung; Basti tendiert zu Glasperlen-Strahlen, weil das dann weniger fleckig wirkt. 

Team:

Ich werde ab morgen für 3 Wochen in Singapur sein. Thomas und Hannes werden mich vertreten, und die Design-Abstimmungen weitestgehend durchziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastercremaster (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde hier gerne nochmal die Gewichtsfrage des Komplettrades in den Raum werfen:
Wie schwer wird das Rad voraussichtlich werden? Sind 13,0kg oder ggf. darunter realistisch?
Im Rahmen der Prototypenvorstellung wurde davon gesprochen, ich kann es jedoch nocht mehr finden....
Vielen Dank für die (Bike-Auswahl-Entscheidungs)-Hilfe


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Oktober 2012)

unter 13kg werden es fahrfertig wohl nicht werden


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Oktober 2012)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> unter 13kg werden es fahrfertig wohl nicht werden



Mal sehen...ich werde bei meinem darauf hin arbeiten...
13 vor dem Komma inkl. Variostütze und 170er Fahrwerk wäre aber schon eine Nummer!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (26. Oktober 2012)

aber das ibc von der Stange wird der nicht unter die 13kg fahrfertig, also mit Pedale kommen.


----------



## BlackWind (26. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man die derzeitig schon feststehende Teileliste (von Baggi) gedanklich mit einigermaßen sinnvollen Teilen 
vervollständigt, komme ich auf theoretisch ca. 14kg fahrfertig.

Also mit relativ wenig Einsatz (z.B. tubeless) müssten 13,xx kg absolut möglich sein.


----------



## othu (26. Oktober 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Look:
> 
> Vor dem Eloxieren wird der Rahmen nicht unbehandelt gelassen. RAW machen wir nicht, wegen stärkerer Schweiß-Verfärbung;



Aber genau das macht doch den Reiz von raw aus...


----------



## mastercremaster (26. Oktober 2012)

Ah, jetzt, ja, das gesuchte Zitat (ICB begeistert auf der Eurobike):

" Auch Teamfahrer Max Schumann zeigt sich begeistert beim ersten zaghaften Ritt auf seinem neuen Arbeitsgerät. Die Geometrieüberlegungen der Community scheinen aufzugehen und obwohl das Rad trotz der schweren Downhillreifen gerade einmal 13,3kg auf die Waage bringt erscheint es umso vielversprechender, dass der Rahmen in der finalen Version nochmals gut 300g abspecken soll. Im Verlaufe des Demodays ist am Stand von Schwalbe noch auf ein paar leichtere Reifen umgesattelt worden, wodurch das Rad deutlich unter die 13kg Marke gerutscht sein sollte."


----------



## pyroGhost (26. Oktober 2012)

Nur dass an dem Bike komplett andere Teile verbaut sind als an der abgestimmten Version. suntour-Gabel, XTR und weiß der Geier, was noch.


pyro


----------



## Paramedicus (26. Oktober 2012)

BlackWind schrieb:


> Also mit relativ wenig Einsatz (z.B. tubeless) müssten 13,xx kg absolut möglich sein.




  Der war gut... Seid froh wenn sichs um 15kg einpegelt!


----------



## Kaltumformer (26. Oktober 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Der war gut... Seid froh wenn sichs um 15kg einpegelt!



Der Rahmen ist die große Unbekannte. Wenn ich mal eher von einem Rahmengewicht in Richtung Canyon Strive [1] ausgehe statt Torque dann könnten knappe 14kg durchaus drin sein (ohne Pedale). Mit Hoffnung und Rückenwind 13,xx kg... 

[1] http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3047#tab-reiter2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja, bei der Berechnung auf der vorigen Seite fehlen halt die Kleinteile.
Ich denke das es wohl so 14,5-15 werden, ohne Pedale.


----------



## BlackWind (26. Oktober 2012)

.. deshalb hab ich ja auch "theoretisches Gesamtgewicht" geschrieben


----------



## Paramedicus (26. Oktober 2012)

BlackWind schrieb:


> .. deshalb hab ich ja auch "theoretisches Gesamtgewicht" geschrieben



Ja, das war um Gottes Willen keine Kritik. Es ging nur drum das es eben
irgendwie immer schwerer ist als die blanke Summer der Teile.
Schon allein fürs Zusammenstellen und Rechnen gibts nen


----------



## foreigner (27. Oktober 2012)

Also, meine Vermutung wäre auch um 14kg ohne Pedale. Tubeless und ohne Pedale könnte noch eine 13 vor dem Komma stehen. Aber alles Mutmaßungen, so weit wir nicht das Rahmengewicht kennen. Aber ein 400g rauf oder runter am Rahmen machen in der Praxis normal auch keine Welten aus.


----------



## ruv (31. Oktober 2012)

gibt es schon Infos zum Serienrahmen? 
wenns im März '13 losgehen soll, wirds doch zeit für die erste Produktion...

wie wird der Vertrieb aussehen? 
Ich möchte so ein Teil definitiv haben, auch schon im Frühling '13, aber ich möchte es nicht Bestellen und dann erst im Oktober bekommen, wie das "leider" bei vielen Versendern so passiert!

gruß

           ruv


----------



## Paramedicus (31. Oktober 2012)

ruv schrieb:


> gibt es schon Infos zum Serienrahmen?
> wenns im März '13 losgehen soll, wirds doch zeit für die erste Produktion...
> 
> wie wird der Vertrieb aussehen?
> ...



Fahrrad XXL und Internet. Mätz bis April. 2500
any questions?


----------



## Erdbomber (31. Oktober 2012)

Für wie wahrscheinlich haltet ihr die Möglichkeiten von irgendwelchen Kinderkrankheiten? Ich frag mich nur, weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das die erste Generation von neuen Bikes ja oft damit zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## driest (31. Oktober 2012)

Glaube ich nicht dass da grosse Probleme zu erwarten sind. Der Rohrsatz ist vom Carver Drift und somit schon eine Weile im Einsatz. Es gibt eigentlich keinerlei grossen Experimente mit dem Rahmen und die Teile sind ja auch alle Standard. Stefan Stark hat schon viele gute Bikes konstruiert (siehe Fanes oder das Votec SX), insofern kann man schon davon ausgehen das auch hier alles passen wird.


----------



## Narf85 (31. Oktober 2012)

driest schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht dass da grosse Probleme zu erwarten sind. Der Rohrsatz ist vom Carver Drift und somit schon eine Weile im Einsatz. Es gibt eigentlich keinerlei grossen Experimente mit dem Rahmen und die Teile sind ja auch alle Standard. Stefan Stark hat schon viele gute Bikes konstruiert (siehe Fanes oder das Votec SX), insofern kann man schon davon ausgehen das auch hier alles passen wird.



Hatte das Fanes nicht auch am Anfang Probleme mit den Sitzstreben, weswegen jetzt neue dran sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (31. Oktober 2012)

Narf85 schrieb:


> Hatte das Fanes nicht auch am Anfang Probleme mit den Sitzstreben, weswegen jetzt neue dran sind?



Nunja, dieses Problem werden wir dann also nicht haben...


----------



## wallacexiv (3. November 2012)

Wird es ein Frameset mit Gabel geben? Wenn ja was soll es kosten?


----------



## SCM (3. November 2012)

Kann ich hier auch noch mal Fragen stellen, die auf der allerersten Seite im allerersten Posting schon beantwortet wurden?


----------



## wallacexiv (3. November 2012)

Klar! 

Ob man die Gabel mit dazu bekommt, wird aber nicht gesagt.


----------



## Pintie (3. November 2012)

wie auch shcon lang klar ist wird der rahmen ca 1000â¬ kosten. glaubst wirklich das da die Gabel dabei ist?


----------



## wallacexiv (3. November 2012)

Wusste ich nicht, wenn dem so ist, wird wohl keine dabei sein. Danke für eure nette Auskunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. November 2012)

Weiterhin die häufig gestellte Frage: Schon mal ´ne Waage zur Hand genommen? Was wiegt der Rahmen denn nu? Wir haben November, da wird das neue Jahr geplant und Mitbewerberstücke sind nicht unbegrenzt auf dem Markt erhältlich. Da möchten viele sicher bald eine Entscheidung treffen können.

Der Geometriedarstellung kann ich - für mich - relevante Daten nicht entnehmen:


Wie ändern sich Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel mit der Gabellänge (wenn möglich auch bei Eintauchen einer absenkbaren Gabel, 40mm)?
Wie ändert sich insb. der Lenkwinkel in der 650er-Version, wenn die zurzeit relevanten AM-Gabeln - 34er-Fox und 650er-Revelation- eingebaut werden (finde die Einbaulänge nicht)?


----------



## Hasifisch (5. November 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Weiterhin die häufig gestellte Frage: Schon mal ´ne Waage zur Hand genommen? Was wiegt der Rahmen denn nu?...



Dir ist aber klar, dass das ohne einen Rahmen aus der Produktion nur ein Schätzwert sein kann?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. November 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dir ist aber klar, dass das ohne einen Rahmen aus der Produktion nur ein Schätzwert sein kann?



Würde mir immer noch reichen, da ein Teil der Rohre sowieso schon bekannt ist, da diese bereits von Carver für andere Modelle benutzt werden. Der Rest ist Rechenwerk, da die Rohrlängen bekannt sind und die Durchmesser wie auch die Form. Wenn die Wandstärke jetzt nicht mit dem Daumen bestimmt oder geraten wird, kann der Rest von einem Werkzeugmacher, erst recht von einem Ingenieur berechnet werden. Wenn das hier keiner kann, dann bestimmt einer in Taiwan, dem der Controller wegen des Materialeinsatzes im Nacken sitzt. 

Auf 25g würde ja schon reichen.

Ich will auch gar nicht aufs Gramm feilschen, aber Aussagen wie bei Alutech "Ist kein Leichtgewicht, aber man spürt es gar nicht!", bringt Rainer Kallmund auch immer, überzeugen mich nicht, da andere leichter als früher bauen können, ohne das Müll dabei rauskommt . Und wenn das mit den AM-Genen mit Inhalt gefüllt werden soll, geht das bei über das Gewicht, oder? Bin sowieso mal gespannt wie sich der Lenwinkel in Serpentinen machen soll; hab da mit 65° keine Erfahrungen und ob es mal Probefahrten vor März geben wird?


----------



## rzOne20 (6. November 2012)

kann mir wer sagen wo ich die letztgültige geometrie des ICB finde? größe L und M!

danke


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. November 2012)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> kann mir wer sagen wo ich die letztgültige geometrie des ICB finde? größe L und M!
> 
> danke



Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9767544&postcount=437


----------



## foreigner (7. November 2012)

Steht das Bike Freitag Nachmittag wieder in Mainz bei XXL rum?

Dann würde ich´s mir endlich mal ansehen.


----------



## nighter (10. November 2012)

apropos Geometrie: mich würde die Geo von dem XXL Rahmen brennend interessieren.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. November 2012)

Servus!

Hier die Geometrie von Größe XXL:





Wer aufmerksam geschaut hat, dem ist aufgefallen, dass der Reach-Wert dem abgestimmten XL Reach-Wert entspricht. Warum? Weil das rohr einfach nicht länger ist und ein neues Werkzeug ist im Moment nicht drin (vor allen zeitlich).
Die XL Größe ist dementsprechend ein bissl geschrumpft:





Die anderen Größen bleiben unangetastet...

Viele Grüße vom Flughafen... gleich gehts wieder ins Land der Fahrradrahmen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (10. November 2012)

Super!  somit kann ich beruhigt zu XL greifen.  Die cm die der jetzt kürzer waren mir immer zu viel.


----------



## crossboss (10. November 2012)

Da macht für meine Wenigkeit nur xxl Sinn ist ja auch eigendlich nur 53cm, so riesig ist das nicht, reicht gerade so bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2012)

Frame einzeln soll's ja geben. Schön und gut, aber hat sich irgendwo schon mal Jemand zu Doppelbrückengabeln geäußert  Wird's dafür ne Freigabe geben


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. November 2012)

Hi Erdi,

ne Freigabe für Doppelbrücken wird es definitv nicht geben... hat ja auf so einem Bike wirklich nichts zu suchen.

Vielleicht kommen wir ja noch dazu gemeinsam einen Downhiller zu bauen 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ne Freigabe für Doppelbrücken wird es definitv nicht geben... hat ja auf so einem Bike wirklich nichts zu suchen.


Ja, hast recht. 

Ich hatte auch anderes vor, hatte überlegt mir so nem Rahmen mit meiner Cannondale Lefty MAX (140mm) als AM aufzubauen. Die Lefty gilt technisch aber als Doppelbrücke. 

Bekomme ich dafür Euer GO


----------



## foreigner (12. November 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen wir ja noch dazu gemeinsam einen Downhiller zu bauen
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan


 
Ja, 2014 wird´s Zeit für einen neuen. Wann gehts los?


----------



## crossboss (12. November 2012)

@ Stefan 
DH Bike Bauen wär supi


----------



## crossboss (12. November 2012)

Ich steh gerad auf dem Schlauch
welchen Steuersatz bauen wir nochmal ein? Marke?
Ich habe auch nach längerem suchen nix gefunden, wo stehts nochmal?
Bitte nur sachliche, freundliche Antworten


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. November 2012)

Das steht nirgendwo. Ich habs schonmal angesprochen, aber der wurde nirgendwo thematisiert oder spezifiziert. Bei Carver steht nichtmal auf der Homepage was die normalerweise verbauen...


----------



## foreigner (12. November 2012)

Würde mich auch mal interressieren!


----------



## DIP (12. November 2012)

Steuersatz wurde meinem Wissen nach noch nicht besprochen.
Gleiche gilt auch für Sattel / Sattelklemme / Schnellspanner & Griffe!(?)

In seinen aktuellen Modellen verbaut Carver aber Steuersätze von VP-Components und Thien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (12. November 2012)

Richtig, ist noch nicht abgeklärt worden. Und jetzt wo ich heimfliege ist Basti weggeflogen :/


----------



## cxfahrer (12. November 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> Hier die Geometrie von Größe XXL:
> 
> ...



Oh......1240mm Radstand...

Ich glaub da brauch ich dann doch XL und eine Reverb oder KS mit >430mm...sonst wirds bei 1m SL und 50cm Sitzrohr knapp.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit beim Bikefestival Riva zur Probefahrt????


----------



## crossboss (12. November 2012)

Danke für die Info Jungs , ich dachte schon ich hab was an den Augen


----------



## foreigner (12. November 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oh......1240mm Radstand...
> 
> Ich glaub da brauch ich dann doch XL und eine Reverb oder KS mit >430mm...sonst wirds bei 1m SL und 50cm Sitzrohr knapp.
> 
> Gibt es die Möglichkeit beim Bikefestival Riva zur Probefahrt????


 
Der Radstand ist auch das was mich definitiv von der größeren Größe im Zweifelsfall abhalten würde.


----------



## H.B.O (14. November 2012)

tretlagerhöhe ist ? hab nix gefunden (ich weiß das sie abhängig ist vom setting und von der Gabel). angabe 170/170 flach wäre nett, danke


----------



## Onkel Tobi (18. November 2012)

H.B.O schrieb:


> tretlagerhöhe ist ? hab nix gefunden (ich weiß das sie abhängig ist vom setting und von der Gabel). angabe 170/170 flach wäre nett, danke



Tretlageroffset ist 8mm gemäß der Zeichnung.

Nächste Frage: Wie ist das Offset bei 150mm am Heck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (19. November 2012)

Onkel Tobi schrieb:


> Tretlageroffset ist 8mm gemäß der Zeichnung.
> 
> Nächste Frage: Wie ist das Offset bei 150mm am Heck?



8mm.

Die Verstellung des Federwegs beeinflusst die Geometrie nicht. 
Lediglich eine Verstellung des Lenkwinkels von 65° (Zeichnung) auf 66° (zweite Dämpferposition) ändert die Tretlagerhöhe, und zwar um ca. 12mm nach oben.


----------



## Onkel Tobi (20. November 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> 8mm.
> 
> Die Verstellung des Federwegs beeinflusst die Geometrie nicht.
> Lediglich eine Verstellung des Lenkwinkels von 65° (Zeichnung) auf 66° (zweite Dämpferposition) ändert die Tretlagerhöhe, und zwar um ca. 12mm nach oben.



Super, feine Sache! Welche Gabeleinbaulänge liegt denn der 150mm - Variante zugrunde? (Fox 32: 521mm, Rock Shox Revelation 529mm, ...)
Beste Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Erdbomber (22. November 2012)

Wird es eine Version mit komplettem Fox Fahrwerk und SRAM Ausstattung geben?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. November 2012)

Das wirst du erfahren sobald Basti Ende des Jahres alle Specs bekannt gibt. 

Aber was soll man damit machen? Eisdiele?


----------



## Erdbomber (22. November 2012)




----------



## Pintie (22. November 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Wird es eine Version mit komplettem Fox Fahrwerk und SRAM Ausstattung geben?








 kommt drauf an ob auf der weihnachtsfeier bei carver zu viel Glühwein konsumiert wird.

Fox ist ja für die große Mehrheit im Forum ein nogo. Und wohl eher was für iphone käufer (also leute denen Marketing wichtiger als Technik ist).

Sram kann gut sein. Hat ja seine Anhänger. eine XX1 fände ich geil.



Erdbomber schrieb:


>



sorry zu spät


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. November 2012)

Oh, das erste mal dass man mich irgendwo als Troll bezeichnet. Naja wenn du meinst.


----------



## Saxen-Paule (22. November 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Oh, das erste mal dass man mich irgendwo als Troll bezeichnet. Naja wenn du meinst.



Ich glaube das hast du falsch verstanden


----------



## Paramedicus (22. November 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hast du falsch verstanden




Das is egal wie ichs drehe, es ist mysteriös. Weil der Troll sacht, man soll den Troll nich füttern! Es sein denn es ist ein anorektischer Troll.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. November 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...eine XX1 fände ich geil...



Kannst du dann an meinem Beäugen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. November 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Fox ist ja für die große Mehrheit im Forum ein nogo. Und wohl eher was für iphone käufer (also leute denen Marketing wichtiger als Technik ist).



Ja, ich bin Iphone-User und hatte Fox-Teile und ich fände ein Carver mit einer Van Gabel oder einem RP23 kein Problem.
Fox wird ja hier mit dem Servicezwang in Zusammenhang gebracht...wer sich da unter Druck setzen läßt, ist mMn selber schuld.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. November 2012)

Schon putzig was ein kleiner Fox-Witz den man auchnoch eindeutig kennzeichnet schon wieder auslöst. Oder liegt es daran das ugly-Smileys hier nicht bekannt sind?


----------



## nuts (23. November 2012)

Leude, bitte gerade in den FAQ keine solchen Diskussionen 

Zur Ausstattungs-Geschichte: 

- Es wird 5 Ausstattungsvarianten geben. Davon eine speziell für das IBC - andere natürlich auch für den Verkauf beim Händler, dazu in verschiedenen Preislagen. Ich denke ich verrate nicht zu viel, wenn ich sage, dass unterschiedliche Gabelhersteller verbaut werden.

Und hier nochmal die Antwort auf die Frage:

- Unter dem Unterrohr findet sich tatsächlich eine Flaschenhalter-Aufnahme. Der Gedanke dahinter: Wer die will, ist glücklich. Wer sie nicht will, wird sich unter dem Unterrohr kaum dran stören.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. November 2012)

Wenn Du gerade da bist:

Es wird immer wieder die Frage nach den Geometriedaten gestellt, insbesondere bei Verstellung an der Wippe und mit verschiedenen Gabeln. Könnte Ihr nicht bitte eine Tabelle erstellen, aus der alles ersichtlich wird (siehe z.B. Liteville).

Das Rad bietet mit der Wippenverstellung, der 650b-Variation und den möglichen Gabeln so viele Möglichkeiten, dass ein Laie dies nicht berechnen kann.

Zurzeit sind die letzten Vorjahresmodelle noch gut zu erstehen, die Bestellung für ein Alternativmodell müsste auch jetzt auf den Weg. Da das ICB sowieso erst Mitte des Frühlings kommen soll, möchte ich gern entscheiden können, ob sich das Warten lohnt.

Zuletzt: Probefahrt/Sitzen!!! 

Könnt Ihr nicht zumindest für die, die wollen und räumlich können, das Rad mal in Pforzheim vorzeigen, wenn die erste Serienvermaßung da ist? Ist für mich um die Ecke! Würde mir die Entscheidung arg erleichtern!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. November 2012)

Die ersten Rahmen, die Serienstand entsprechen und in verschiedenen Größen verfügbar sein werden, kommen erst Ende des Jahres, vorher wird das mit dem Probesitzen wohl nix werden. 
Ich werde wohl meine Erfahrungen aus Proberunden mit Fanes und Mega für die Entscheidung heran ziehen.


----------



## nuts (23. November 2012)

Richtig, vor Weihnachten wird das nichts. Aber ab dann ist natürlich angedacht, dass jeder Probesitzen kann. Ab dann macht es auch Sinn, weil dann Rahmengrößen S bis XXL vorhanden sein werden. 

Geometrietabelle mit allen Optionen: Ich schreibe es weit oben auf die To-Do-Liste, ist ja auch für uns gut zu haben.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. November 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Richtig, vor Weihnachten wird das nichts. Aber ab dann ist natürlich angedacht, dass jeder Probesitzen kann. Ab dann macht es auch Sinn, weil dann Rahmengrößen S bis XXL vorhanden sein werden.
> 
> Geometrietabelle mit allen Optionen: Ich schreibe es weit oben auf die To-Do-Liste, ist ja auch für uns gut zu haben.



Wie sieht das für die Vorbesteller der Raw&Copped aus? Müssen die sich schon bei Bestellung für eine Größe entscheiden, oder können die nach dem Probesitzen anfang des Jahres noch mal wechseln?


----------



## cracknutte (28. November 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ne Freigabe für Doppelbrücken wird es definitv nicht geben... hat ja auf so einem Bike wirklich nichts zu suchen.




ws mche ich mit meiner lefty?


----------



## Paramedicus (28. November 2012)

Am besten gegen einen Duden tauschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cracknutte (28. November 2012)

rte ml welche tste meiner tsttur ist defekt ist 
lso ws ist mit meiner lefty?


----------



## Paramedicus (28. November 2012)

Ich kaufe ein A! bing bing bing bing... Die hat doch eh 1,5 zoll, oder?


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> rte ml welche tste meiner tsttur ist defekt ist



/klugscheiss an
So viel Zeit muss sein: ALT gedrückt halten und dann 065 oder 097 tippen - je nach Bedarf.
/klugscheiss aus


----------



## cracknutte (28. November 2012)

lt ist uch defekt. uf copy und pste keine lust
hbe 1.125 crbon schft.
lso ws ist mit meiner lefty?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. November 2012)

Ich glaube die gilt irgendwie nicht als Doppelbrücke, bin ich mir aber gerade nicht ganz sicher.

Man gut dass in Lefty kein a drin ist. Kauf dir mal ne neue Tatstatur. Und dann gewöhn dir die Getränke am Rechner ab


----------



## cracknutte (28. November 2012)

gilt nicht gibts nicht. lefty ist dc.
tsttur ist fst schon gekuft
lso ws ist mit meiner lefty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. November 2012)

Warten was Stefan dazu zu sagen hat. lles ndere ist nur Spekultion


----------



## Saxen-Paule (28. November 2012)

Die Lefty gibts aber doch nur mit maximal 140mm? Ist dann eh fraglich, ob das ICB das richtige Bike für dich/deine Gabel ist..


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

lefty 140 und 29" hinten 26



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ne Freigabe für Doppelbrücken wird es definitv nicht geben...



lso ws ist mit meiner lefty?


----------



## Paramedicus (29. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> lefty 140 und 29" hinten 26
> 
> 
> 
> lso ws ist mit meiner lefty?



bei dir ist der Name aber auch Programm,wa?


----------



## Fury (29. November 2012)

cracknutte schrieb:


> lefty 140 und 29" hinten 26
> ...



dann hat die lefty aber keine 140 fw mehr!


----------



## cracknutte (29. November 2012)

huptsche ich drf die doppel lefty einbuen


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, hast recht.
> 
> Ich hatte auch anderes vor, hatte überlegt mir so nem Rahmen mit meiner Cannondale Lefty MAX (140mm) als AM aufzubauen. Die Lefty gilt technisch aber als Doppelbrücke.
> 
> Bekomme ich dafür Euer GO





cracknutte schrieb:


> lefty 140 und 29" hinten 26
> 
> 
> 
> lso ws ist mit meiner lefty?



Auf die Antwort warte ich auch schon ne Weile 

Denke aber mitlerweile, wir werden keine Antwort bekommen, da sie's einfach selber nicht wissen, ob der Rahmen der Mehrbelastung einer Lefty standhält.


----------



## foreigner (30. November 2012)

Vielleicht wollen sie diese optische Vergewaltigung dem ICB auch nicht antun


----------



## nuts (30. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Auf die Antwort warte ich auch schon ne Weile



Wir werden den Rahmen nicht mit Doppelbrückengabeln prüfen, deswegen keine offizielle Freigabe seitens Carver. Bei der Lefty mache ich mir allerdings wenig Sorgen, da sie zwar steif, aber sicher nicht so steif wie eine "richtige" Doppelbrückengabel ist. 

Ob Dir das reicht, um es auszuprobieren?


----------



## p00nage (30. November 2012)

Ich probier es mal hier, welcher Dämpfer/ Tune wäre denn optimal für den Rahmen?

Hab dazu auf die schnelle keine Infos gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikier (1. Dezember 2012)

Habe einige Zeit rumgesucht, finde aber keine rechte Info zur Tretlager Bauart. Geschraubte Lagerschalen wuerde ich vermuten, wenn ich den tretlagerthread richtig interpretiere, oder? (also nix press(wurst)fit, hoffentlich) besten dank auch


----------



## La_Raubtier (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie schwer ist der Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) in Gr. M?


----------



## Bikier (2. Dezember 2012)

sanmtb schrieb:


> Habe einige Zeit rumgesucht, finde aber keine rechte Info zur Tretlager Bauart. Geschraubte Lagerschalen wuerde ich vermuten, wenn ich den tretlagerthread richtig interpretiere, oder? (also nix press(wurst)fit, hoffentlich) besten dank auch



Hab nochmal nachgelesen...und hab's gefunden...BSA Standard, also wie sich das gehört wenn man selber mal ran muss


----------



## nighter (2. Dezember 2012)

Hab mal ne hoffentlich neue Frage zu den Ausstattungen.
Es soll ja 5 Versionen geben + Die IBC Edition + raw-Rahmen.
Wie siehts mit 650B aus? Ist das eine der 5 Versionen? Sind die 5 Versionen auch eloxiert?


----------



## nuts (2. Dezember 2012)

IBC-Edition kommt mit 26". (Und zusätzlich 650B Ausfallenden)
Rahmen kommt mit beiden Ausfallenden. 
3 Carver Serienbikes werden jeweils als 26" und als 650B erhältlich sein, mit sonst quasi gleicher Ausstattung. 
Dann kommt etwas später eine Limited Edition (Nur vom feinsten), von der ich die Radgröße noch nicht kenne. 

Aktueller Planungsstand ist, dass alle ICB eloxiert werden und keine gepulverten existieren. Das ist aber noch nicht 100% sicher, aber zumindest der Plan. 

Innenlager: BSA

Rahmengewicht: Aller Voraussicht nach unter 3000g in Größe M ohne Dämpfer mit Syntace-Achse und 650B Ausfallenden. Noch diesen Monat können wir aber die wahren Gewichte der Serienrahmen verkünden, sobald die Teile fertig hier sind. Beim Eloxieren fallen ja auch nochmal ein paar Gramm weg


----------



## Ghargh (2. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir einer sagen in weit sich der Radstand ändert, wenn man eine Lyrik mit 160mm verbaut? Hat das überhaupt Auswirkungen (mal abgesehen von den Winkeln)?
Danke


----------



## visualex (2. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> ... Aktueller Planungsstand ist, dass alle ICB eloxiert werden und keine gepulverten existieren. Das ist aber noch nicht 100% sicher, aber zumindest der Plan. ...



Verstehe ich es richtig, dass die Designlinie der Carver-Serienbikes unabhängig von der Entscheidung des ICB-Designs ist?


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> IBC-Edition kommt mit 26". (Und zusätzlich 650B Ausfallenden)
> Rahmen kommt mit beiden Ausfallenden.



Nur das ich das richtig verstanden habe... wenn ich 26" bestelle liegt aber nicht noch ein 650B Ausfallende sozusagen mit im Karton, oder doch?


----------



## nuts (3. Dezember 2012)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Nur das ich das richtig verstanden habe... wenn ich 26" bestelle liegt aber nicht noch ein 650B Ausfallende sozusagen mit im Karton, oder doch?



Doch, das ist meine Information. @Basti.Tegtmeier Liege ich richtig, dass der IBC-Edition ein 650B Ausfallende beiliegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Dezember 2012)

Die Rahmenkits kriegen beide Ausfallenden, das hat Basti die Tage erst wieder geschrieben. Die Komplettbikes soweit ich das noch weiß kommen nur mit dem jeweils passenden.


----------



## ruv (3. Dezember 2012)

kann man die Ausfallen enden evtl. auch nachkaufen?


----------



## Saxen-Paule (3. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Konfigurationen der Kompletträder? Die Würfelergebnisse hatte Basti schon für letzten Montag angekündigt, dann hieß es von Stefan Samstag.. Und nun?

Ich bin ungeduldig


----------



## visualex (3. Dezember 2012)

Saxen-Paule schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt eigentlich mit den Konfigurationen der Kompletträder? Die Würfelergebnisse hatte Basti schon für letzten Montag angekündigt, dann hieß es von Stefan Samstag.. Und nun?
> 
> Ich bin ungeduldig



Wurde bereits zu Stellung genommen:



nuts schrieb:


> *Wann werden die Preise für die ICB-Komplettbikes feststehen?*
> 
> Nachdem einige OEM-Zulieferer sehr langsam am verhandeln sind, wird es die Preise für die Komplettbikes wohl noch im Dezember, aber aller Voraussicht nach nicht mehr vor Ablauf der Bestellfrist des Rahmenkits geben. Wir hoffen, für euch ist die Entscheidung ob Komplettbike oder Einzelrahmen kaufen auch so möglich.


----------



## Sun_dancer (3. Dezember 2012)

ruv schrieb:


> kann man die Ausfallen enden evtl. auch nachkaufen?


Nein... 







(doch natürlich... davon werden sogar die CAD-Daten veröffentlicht und du kannst dir deine eigene "angepasste" Version erstellen)


----------



## gabarinza (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte mal ne andere Frage. Die evtl. auch schon mal gestellt (und beantwortet) wurde, ich konnte hier nicht alles lesen.

Aber ist irgendwie vorgesehen diejenigen, die sich massgeblich an dem Projekt beteiligt haben irgendwie zu belohnen?
Ich denke dabei nicht an die, die hier zu allem und jedem was geschrieben haben und in dem Sinne auch das Projekt vorangebracht haben, sondern an die, die wirklich Input geliefert und vor allem auch Zeit investiert haben.
Z.B. die Jungs die die ersten Entwürfe bzgl. Hinterbau etc. geliefert haben. Die Namen Bezinkanister, hixx, tibo fallen mir hier spontan ein.

Oder z.B. auch milk, der gerade eine super Arbeit im Designthread macht.

Gibt es irgendwas dergleichen? Ich wäre z.B. bereit mich hier zu beteiligen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (4. Dezember 2012)

Ghargh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen in weit sich der Radstand ändert, wenn man eine Lyrik mit 160mm verbaut? Hat das überhaupt Auswirkungen (mal abgesehen von den Winkeln)?
> Danke


 
Also bei den Winkeln macht das ca. +0,5°. Der Radstand wird minimal kürzer. Das dürften ca. 4mm sein. Also, eigentlich vernachlässigbar. Die Winkeländerung dürfte man (obwohl nur so leicht) eher bemerken, als so eine minimale Änderung am Radstand.


----------



## nino85 (4. Dezember 2012)

gabarinza schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne andere Frage. Die evtl. auch schon mal gestellt (und beantwortet) wurde, ich konnte hier nicht alles lesen.
> 
> Aber ist irgendwie vorgesehen diejenigen, die sich massgeblich an dem Projekt beteiligt haben irgendwie zu belohnen?
> Ich denke dabei nicht an die, die hier zu allem und jedem was geschrieben haben und in dem Sinne auch das Projekt vorangebracht haben, sondern an die, die wirklich Input geliefert und vor allem auch Zeit investiert haben.
> ...



Es gibt hier irgendwo einen Beitrag von offizieller Seite in dem Stand, dass ein ICB verlost werden soll.


----------



## san_andreas (4. Dezember 2012)

Den genannten Jungs könnte man ja auch anstandshalber einen Rahmenkit für lau zukommen lassen...das sollte schon drin sein.
Aber dann kommen sicher wieder die Hater und Neider an, die meinen, sie hätten ja auch maßgeblich mitgewirkt.


----------



## Ghargh (4. Dezember 2012)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also bei den Winkeln macht das ca. +0,5°. Der Radstand wird minimal kürzer. Das dürften ca. 4mm sein. Also, eigentlich vernachlässigbar. Die Winkeländerung dürfte man (obwohl nur so leicht) eher bemerken, als so eine minimale Änderung am Radstand.




DANKE!!!

das mit den Winkeln war mir bewusst. Trotzdem noch mal Danke für die Bestätigung. Die 4mm sind wirklich unrelevant, ich war mir halt nur unsicher, wie viel es wirklich ausmacht...


----------



## DIP (4. Dezember 2012)

Alle User wo sich "produktiv" an der Entwicklung vom Bike beteiligt haben sind meines Wissens nach mit nem kleinen Goodie Bag von Carver belohnt worden


----------



## nino85 (4. Dezember 2012)

DIP schrieb:


> Alle User wo sich "produktiv" an der Entwicklung vom Bike beteiligt haben sind meines Wissens nach mit nem kleinen Goodie Bag von Carver belohnt worden



Naja, fast - Das steht in den FAQ dazu:



nuts schrieb:


> *Was passiert mit dem Bike nach der Entwicklung â Kann ich es kaufen?*
> 
> Carver Bikes mÃ¶chte wirklich ein neues Fahrrad entwickeln - und hat sich deshalb verpflichtet, das Bike auch herzustellen. Die Produkte kÃ¶nnt Ihr anschlieÃend bei den HÃ¤ndlern der Fahrrad XXL-Kette oder im Carver Online-Shop kaufen. *ZusÃ¤tzlich wird ein Rad unter den Topentwicklern verlost.*


----------



## OSS117 (5. Dezember 2012)

DIP schrieb:


> Alle User wo sich "produktiv" an der Entwicklung vom  Bike beteiligt haben sind meines Wissens nach mit nem kleinen Goodie  Bag von Carver belohnt worden





nuts schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wird ein Rad unter den Topentwicklern verlost.




Mal ganz ehrlich, unter uns....

*Das ist schon sehr dreist von Carver!!!

*Wer ist denn bisher freiwillig ein Carver gefahren? Niemand!!!!!

Und jetzt sind sie in ganz IBC-MTB-Deutschland im Gespräch!!!

BILLIGER!! kann man keine WERBUNG machen!!!

Der Markt hat sich selbst analysiert, die Käufer biedern sich an....
Carver reibt sich schön die Hände!!! Kosten minimiert Gewinn MAXIMIERT!!!

Und den Jungs die das Bike entwickelt haben geben sie noch nicht ein mal eine RAHMEN. Dafür ein "Goodie Bag"!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Dezember 2012)

Mir scheint er hat eine neue Tastatur


----------



## Fury (5. Dezember 2012)

OSS117 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Der Markt hat sich selbst analysiert, die Käufer biedern sich an....
> ...Dafür ein "Goodie Bag"!!! ...



 die vielen "Ja"-Sager haben mich auch überrascht...


----------



## DIP (5. Dezember 2012)

Brandneuer account, viele Smileys, viele Satzzeichen...
Jep, er hat ne neue Tastatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OSS117 (5. Dezember 2012)

WIE BITTE? Verstehe das nicht.
Viele Satzzeichen erlangen Aufmerksamkeit!!!!

Seid ihr von Carver, dass ihr versucht Kritik im Keim zu ersticken???

Carver bereichert sich ganz unverholen am Forum, aber nicht jeder merkt es! 
Die machen sich die Taschen voll!!! Und geben den fleißigen "Arbeiten" nicht mal den Rahmen

Das ganze "Community-Ding" hat doch mit der Auswahl des "Zeichners" angefangen!!!! Mit dem Forum-Fanes hat er es doch vorgemacht!!!
Hype hier, Hype da!!! Strebenbruch hier, Strebenbruch da???

Egal!!! Hauptsache der RUBEL rollt!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Dezember 2012)

Nö, sind wir nicht. Aber jemand der sich einen neuen Account anlegt um hier etwas zu kritisieren was schon vor Monaten durchgekaut wurde, in einem Tonfall der "IHR SEID ALLES HYPEOPFER" rausschreit, ist zu 99% ein Troll.

Ergo: Troll dich, ich werde dich nichtmehr füttern.


----------



## warp4 (5. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nö, sind wir nicht. Aber jemand der sich einen neuen Account anlegt um hier etwas zu kritisieren was schon vor Monaten durchgekaut wurde, in einem Tonfall der "IHR SEID ALLES HYPEOPFER" rausschreit, ist zu 99% ein Troll.
> 
> Ergo: Troll dich, ich werde dich nichtmehr füttern.



Falsch ! Zu mindestens 100 %


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2012)

Dito Melde New Account Spam über uns!


----------



## Fury (5. Dezember 2012)

also ein bisschen kritik hat noch nie geschadet! der gedankliche ansatz ist ja nicht schlecht. evtl. ein wenig aggressiv 'rübergebracht.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Dezember 2012)

Nur wurde eben diese Kritik interessanterweise meistens von Leuten gebracht, die sonst nicht viel mit dem Projekt am Hut hatten. Meistens steckte dahinter einfach eine Abneigung gegenüber Carver...
Jeder der hier mitgemacht hat wusste dass er es unentgeldlich macht und Carver damit Geld verdienen und sein Image ein wenig polieren will.

Der Preis für das Rahmenkit ist nahezu Konkurenzlos, da schlagen andere deutlich mehr bei raus.
Das Projekt muss sich für Carver rechnen, zumal es zu Beginn in der Chefetage wohl deutlichen Widerstand gab. Dass da keiner vorbei kommt und sagt, "hey, wir hauen jetzt mal 10 Rahmen raus an alle die viel Zeit investiert haben" und ist irgendwie logisch. Es wurde auch nie versprochen.

Und wo soll die "Berechtigung" für einen neuen Rahmen anfangen, wo aufhören? Da gibts dann doch wieder nur Genöhle, Neid und Missgunst.
Von daher denke ich dass die Verlosung die fairste Variante ist, wonach auch immer die Personen im Lostopf ausgewählt werden.

Du darfst mich jetzt gerne Fanboy, vom Hype geblendet oder sonstwie nennen, ich sehe das als realistische Sicht der Dinge. Wir haben es mit einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen zu tun, nicht mit einem Wohlfahrtsverband.

Diese Punkte wurden während des Projektes doch schon mehrfach erschöpfend diskutiert.


----------



## Fury (5. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Und wo soll die "Berechtigung" für einen neuen Rahmen anfangen, wo aufhören? Da gibts dann doch wieder nur Genöhle, Neid und Missgunst.
> Von daher denke ich dass die Verlosung die fairste Variante ist, wonach auch immer die Personen im Lostopf ausgewählt werden.
> 
> ...



also deine ansichten teile ich mehrheitlich auch. und mit ja-sager habe ich bestimmt nicht dich gemeint. im gegenteil, es wäre schön, wenn die meisten so sachlich bleiben würden...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Dezember 2012)

Die Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme an der Entwicklung waren von Beginn an klar und transparent. Ich denke nicht, dass jemand zum Posten gezwungen wurde. Ist aber auch schon als Thema durchgekaut.

Zur Verlosung:

Carver kann das halten, wie die das wollen, aber wäre nicht eine Abstimmung darüber, wer das Rad bekommen soll, die passende Lösung für die Gemeinschaft?


----------



## Paramedicus (5. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Die Voraussetzungen für die Teilnahme an der Entwicklung waren von Beginn an klar und transparent. Ich denke nicht, dass jemand zum Posten gezwungen wurde. Ist aber auch schon als Thema durchgekaut.
> 
> Zur Verlosung:
> 
> Carver kann das halten, wie die das wollen, aber wäre nicht eine Abstimmung darüber, wer das Rad bekommen soll, die passende Lösung für die Gemeinschaft?




Hachja, ne Abstimmung. Lasst und doch abstimmen ob wir ne abstimmung darüber machen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (5. Dezember 2012)

OSS117 schrieb:


> WIE BITTE? Verstehe das nicht.
> Viele Satzzeichen erlangen Aufmerksamkeit!!!!
> 
> Seid ihr von Carver, dass ihr versucht Kritik im Keim zu ersticken???
> ...



Oh Jaaa....!!!!!
Jetzt wo du es sagst!!!
Oh Gott, die wollen damit Geld verdienen. Einfach unverschämt!

Vielleicht ist das auch einfach eine große Verschwörung und uns fehlt der geistige Horizont nebst nötigem Weitblick, um dies zu erkennen!!!

WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN...


----------



## Paramedicus (5. Dezember 2012)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Oh Jaaa....!!!!!
> 
> WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN...






Jup, in genau 2 Wochen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Dezember 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Jup, in genau 2 Wochen.



Wollts grad sagen, in zwei Wochen ist doch eh Weltuntergang. Zum Glück hab ich da Urlaub


----------



## OSS117 (5. Dezember 2012)

Kinder...


----------



## Paramedicus (5. Dezember 2012)

OSS117 schrieb:


> Kinder...




Oha,Pedobär ist zurück


----------



## visualex (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich möchte kein Spielverderber sein, aber an dieser Stelle würde ich gerne mal nuts von einigen Seiten vorher zitieren:



nuts schrieb:


> Leude, bitte gerade in den FAQ keine solchen Diskussionen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OSS117 (5. Dezember 2012)

_Im just trying to plant seeds. Maybe one day, theyll take root  I dont know._


----------



## crossboss (5. Dezember 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Jup, in genau 2 Wochen.



Dann haben wir ja alles umsonst gemacht,wie konnten wir nur Alle so blind sein...................


----------



## Baggi4 (5. Dezember 2012)

ich habe das thema ein paar wochen ein wenig schleifen lassen. 

Da Carver ja das ICB in 5 anderen Varianten anbieten wird stellt sich mir die Frage.

Werden diese Varianten auch eloxiert sein ?

Und wo wird die ICB-Version sich Ausstattungstechnisch einoerdnen?


----------



## Bikier (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und die frage stellen, welche Einsatzgebiete die anderen Linien haben werden und in welche Richtung die Premium Edition (mit allem nur vom feinsten...) gehen soll. könnte mir vorstellen, dass es von vornherein auch komplette AM setups geben wird mit mehr Fokus aufs Gewicht, vielleicht als 650B...Da stellt sich dann am Ende wieder die Frage: welche Linie muss man kaufen, damit man am wenigsten abbauen, nagelneu verkaufen und ändern muss...Wäre toll, wenn dazu bald Infos vorliegen würden... Dann könnte man schon mal anfangen für sich selber nachzurechnen und zu planen, was man so braucht, aber es wurde ja gesagt, dass die Verhandlungen mit den OEMs zäh sind...also wohl noch abwarten...


----------



## veraono (5. Dezember 2012)

Meines Wissens : 
Vorraussichtl. auch die Carver-Linien eloxiert, Design wohl ähnlich ICB aber evtl. andere Farbe

3? verschiedene Ausstattungsversionen jeweils in 26/650b. 
+ eine Deluxe-Version in noch nicht bekannter Radgröße

bitte korrigieren wenn nötig.


----------



## Bikier (5. Dezember 2012)

nochmal ne technische Geschichte...
auf der Carver Seite, wo man das Rahmenkit bestellen kann. also hier:
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/anza...first-limited-edition-799-99-euro-gesamtpreis

steht, dass bei 650B die Winkel um ca 0.5° flacher werden.
versteh ich nicht ganz...
liegt das an dem leichten Versatz des Hinterrades nach oben mit dem 650 B Ausfallende... und der minimal längeren Gabel???

ist für mich die einzige Erklärung...denn sonst äbdert sich ja im Grunde nix, was die Geo beeinflussen kann...oder


----------



## Saxen-Paule (6. Dezember 2012)

Das wird die Erklärung sein. Stell die einfach vor du setzt 650B Räder statt der 26er rein. Dann geht das Tretlager hoch. Diese Höhe wird durch ein anderes Ausfallende kompensiert, das Hinterrad wandert also in den Rahmen nach oben, am Vorderrad ändert sich nichts. Also kippt das ganze Rad nach hinten -> die Winkel werden flacher!


----------



## Bikier (6. Dezember 2012)

macht SInn...würde sogar noch verstärkt werden dadurch, dass die Gabel eben minimal länger ist.
Die hebt dann die Front sogar noch zusätzlich an...


----------



## foreigner (6. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wollts grad sagen, in zwei Wochen ist doch eh Weltuntergang. Zum Glück hab ich da Urlaub


 
Ihr könnt ja untergehen, ich fahr nächstes Jahr ICB


----------



## foreigner (6. Dezember 2012)

Zur anderen Diskussion: Mir scheint, dass jetzt alle Buchstaben funktionieren  aber die Tasten für Fragezeichen und Ausrufezeichen hängen.

Außerdem eigentlich der falsche Platz für Diskussionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Tobi (6. Dezember 2012)

*Ist ein Aufbau des IBC-Rahmens mit <170mm (vorne) überhaupt sinnvoll realisierbar? *

Überlegungen zum Aufbau mit (vorhandener) 34er Fox (26"): 
Die deutlich kürzere 34er Float hat eine Einbaulänge von 537mm. Das Tretlager-Offset in Stellung 'Steil' beträgt nach Aussage von 'nuts' +20mm bezogen auf das Zeichnungs-Gabeleinbaumaß. Also erstmal den Rahmen auf 'Steil einstellen - durch die kürzere 34er reduziert sich das Tretlager-Offset wieder auf +9mm. Der Lenkwinkel beträgt dann 67°. Für ein All-Mountain und nach meinem Geschmack dürfte das hinhauen. (Ein verstellbarer Steuersatz wäre schön, dann könnte auf 66° eingestellt werden...)
Der Sitzwinkel ist an sich schon relativ steil - durch die kürzere Gabel und die Verstellung des Rahmes wird er nochmal steiler - eventuell muss ich hier mit einer leicht gekröpften Stütze entgegenwirken.

*Gefragt sind nun ausdrücklich(!) & NUR (!) diejenigen, die einen Aufbau mit ebenfalls kürzer bauender Gabel anstreben* (Entwickler ausgenommen - Euer Rat interessiert mich besonders): 

*Wie sind Eure Gedanken, Bedenken, Meinungen dazu?* 

(Ich weiß, daß Carver die Bikes auch mit anderen Gabeln bringen wird, aber ich hätte halt schon ganz gerne den ICB-Rahmen mit der Option auf spätere 170mm FW... - aber erstmal möchte ich die 1960 gramm leichte Gabel weiterfahren!)


----------



## foreigner (6. Dezember 2012)

Will es zwar nicht so aufbauen, sage aber trotzdem mal was. Ich hatte aber auch schon mit dem Gedanken eines 150mm Aufbau gespielt.

Der Basti, der das Teil schon eine Zeit gefahren ist, hat selbst gesagt, dass ein etwas steilerer Lenkwinkel auch kein Problem wäre, bzw. für manche sogar ganz angenehm. Der Radstand des Bikes ist so lang, dass es auch mit steilerem Winkel kaum Probleme geben dürfte, dass das Bike unruhig wird.
Ich habe das Ding ja auch schon mal Probesitzen können. Ich sehe mit so kurzer Gabel und steiler Einstellung eher einen anderen Punkt. Der Sitzwinkel ist bereits sehr steil, mit der kurzen Gabel wird das noch steiler. Man sitzt dann schon sehr weit vorne. Da muss man dann wirklich ein Freund von sein, meins wäre es nicht.

Ich will dir die Idee trotzdem nicht ausreden, ich würde es nur so machen: Die 34 Fox mit der flachen Einstellung des Rahmens fahren.
Lenk- und Sitzwinkel bleiben auf angenehmen Maß, nur das Tretlager wandert ein Stück tiefer. Der Offset wird dann halt um die 0 sein. Das ist zwar relativ tief, aber kein Problem. Ein bischen muss man sich beim Treten über Wurzel und Steine dran gewöhnen, aber ein Problem ist das nicht und andere Serienbikes haben teilweise auch ähnliche Maße (Selbst viel gelobte 170er Enduros wie das Fanes sind so teif). Dazu ist zu Berücksichtigen, dass das ICB keinen sonderlich großen Sag benötigt und in der 150mm Einstellung nochmal deutlich straffer ist (laut den Testern). Die tatsächliche Tretlagerhöhe in Fahrposition ist also nicht furchtbar tief, so dass es Probleme geben könnte.
Also ich halte das so für einen vernünftigen Aufbau, würde aber klar die flache Einstellung bevorzugen.

PS: Was  mir noch eingefallen ist: Es gibt auch noch die Möglichkeit eines Steuersatzes mit einer außen liegenden Lagerschale unten. Der verlängert quasi die Gabeleinbaulänge um locker 10mm und die Geometrie unterscheidet sich kaum von der mit langer Gabel.


----------



## veraono (6. Dezember 2012)

@nuts oder @Basti.Tegtmeier

Also da ich gerade die Farb-Vorab-Abstimmung mit gemischte Gefühlen verfolge und ehrlichgesagt die Hoffnung hege, dass die Carver-Versionen in jedem Falle dezent daherkommen werden...
Frage ich mich gerade ob die Carver-(-Nicht-ICB) Editionen auch als Rahmenset erhältlich sein werden ?
Und nein, Raw and Chopped scheidet für mich leider aus, da ich frühestens im Frühjahr entscheiden kann, ob der Kauf des Rahmens für mich in Frage kommt.


----------



## Erdbomber (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob es schon gefragt wurde, aber wird das ICB in Zukunft alljährlich hier um Forum entstehen/weiter entwickelt?


----------



## nuts (7. Dezember 2012)

@veraono: Farbe des Rahmenkits steht noch nicht fest. Da würden 2 Farben viel Sinn machen, weiß nicht ob es klappt. 

 @Erdbomber - Das steht noch in den Sternen - für ein 2014er Rad wäre es höchste Zeit, wieder anzufangen, in 9 Monaten ist die Eurobike schon wieder vorbei


----------



## nuts (7. Dezember 2012)

Onkel Tobi schrieb:


> *Ist ein Aufbau des IBC-Rahmens mit <170mm (vorne) überhaupt sinnvoll realisierbar? *
> 
> Überlegungen zum Aufbau mit (vorhandener) 34er Fox (26"):
> Die deutlich kürzere 34er Float hat eine Einbaulänge von 537mm. Das Tretlager-Offset in Stellung 'Steil' beträgt nach Aussage von 'nuts' +20mm bezogen auf das Zeichnungs-Gabeleinbaumaß. Also erstmal den Rahmen auf 'Steil einstellen - durch die kürzere 34er reduziert sich das Tretlager-Offset wieder auf +9mm. Der Lenkwinkel beträgt dann 67°. Für ein All-Mountain und nach meinem Geschmack dürfte das hinhauen. (Ein verstellbarer Steuersatz wäre schön, dann könnte auf 66° eingestellt werden...)
> ...



Spiele mit dem Gedanken 2 ICB aufzubauen, eines 170 und eines 150. Halte das absolut für sinnvoll möglich, auch ohne 650B. Mit ist es ganz einfach, weil Du ja nochmal 12,5mm gewinnst. Ohne: Entweder mit 67°, oder mit tiefem Innenlager (reduzierter Federweg) leben, oder - das wäre das beste - Basti überrascht uns endlich mal


----------



## foreigner (7. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken 2 ICB aufzubauen, eines 170 und eines 150. Halte das absolut für sinnvoll möglich, auch ohne 650B. Mit ist es ganz einfach, weil Du ja nochmal 12,5mm gewinnst. Ohne: Entweder mit 67°, oder mit tiefem Innenlager (reduzierter Federweg) leben, oder - das wäre das beste - Basti überrascht uns endlich mal



 davon hab ich auch schon gehört. Dann soll er mal ...


----------



## Erdbomber (7. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> @_veraono_: Farbe des Rahmenkits steht noch nicht fest. Da würden 2 Farben viel Sinn machen, weiß nicht ob es klappt.
> 
> @_Erdbomber_ - Das steht noch in den Sternen - für ein 2014er Rad wäre es höchste Zeit, wieder anzufangen, in 9 Monaten ist die Eurobike schon wieder vorbei


 
Danke


----------



## wallacexiv (7. Dezember 2012)

Wie macht man das dann mit einer Gabel die man von 170mm auf 150mm traveln kann? Da ist ja dann eine von beiden Einstellungen eher suboptimal, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (7. Dezember 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Wie macht man das dann mit einer Gabel die man von 170mm auf 150mm traveln kann? Da ist ja dann eine von beiden Einstellungen eher suboptimal, oder?




Würdest du das bitte genau erläutern? Weil genau das hab ich vor..


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2012)

Wurde doch ein paar threads weiter oben erläutert, dass bei 2cm weniger Einbauhöhe der Gabel der Lenkwinkel 1° steiler wird, aber eben auch der eh schon steile Sitzwinkel genau das gleiche tut. 
Abhilfe könnte ein Steuersatz mit External Cup schaffen sofern es welche für das Zero-Stack-Steuerrohr gibt.


----------



## wallacexiv (7. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist doch aber die Geo mit 170mm FW murks? Also eins von beiden immer eher uncool?!


----------



## Paramedicus (7. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich die gabel absenke zum klettern, is doch etwas weiter vorn nich so verkehrt...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2012)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Dann ist doch aber die Geo mit 170mm FW murks? Also eins von beiden immer eher uncool?!



Naja, Murks würde ich nicht sagen. Im zweifel muss man erfahren wie stark sich die Absenkung auswirkt. 
Aber wenns ich das teil annähernd ähnlich einer Fanes fahren lässt wirst du vermutlich eh keinen Gedanken an eine Absenkung verschwenden. Das einzige wären halt aufbauten in 150/150 mit 26", da könnte es passieren dass der Sitzwinkel sich irgendwann komisch anfühlt. Allerdings müsste man das erst ausprobieren bevor man da wirklich ein Ausage treffen kann. Was auf jeden fall reichlich merkwürdig werden könnte ist eine 150er Gabel nochmal abzusenken.
In 150/150 mit 650 dürfte das Problem eher weniger ins Gewicht fallen, da am Hinterbau der Größenzuwachs des Laufrades durch das Ausfallende ausgeglichen wird, am Vorderrad aber nicht. Das dürfte die geringere EInbaulänge dann wieder weitestgehend ausgleichen.


----------



## Onkel Tobi (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mein umgebasteltes Canyon (http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/54/wb/54wbh4ajqwc4/large_seiteli.JPG?0)
verglichen mit der Zeichnung des IBC und festgestellt, daß mir die Geo sehr gut gefällt, aber daß der Sattel beim ICB im Vergleich ganze *5cm*(!) weiter vorne sitzen würde bei ungekröpfter Stütze. Bei steiler Stellung wären es nochmal rund 2cm weiter vorn. 
Mag sein, daß ich minimal von hinten trete. Wenn ich von meiner Kniescheibe aus das Lot fälle bei mittig auf dem Pedal aufgestellten Fuß und Kurbel waagerecht, dann treffe ich exakt die Pedalachse... (mach' ich was falsch?)

Ich weiß also noch nicht so recht Bescheid, ob ich dann später mit dem IBC mit gekröpfter Stütze und sicher deutlich weiter vorne positioniertem Sattel zurechtkomme. Aber das ist mein Problem...

Klar ist: Stellung 'steil' kommt wegen des Sitzwinkels für mich nicht in Frage. Was hingegen funktionieren wird, ist ein 650 B VORDERrad mit meiner 34er-Fox, ich hab das eben ausprobiert, passt rein. Dadurch komm ich trotz der kurzen Gabel in die Nähe der spezifizierte Einbaulänge (537mm + 12,5mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2012)

Onkel Tobi schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mein umgebasteltes Canyon (http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/54/wb/54wbh4ajqwc4/large_seiteli.JPG?0)
> verglichen mit der Zeichnung des IBC und festgestellt, daß mir die Geo sehr gut gefällt, aber daß der Sattel beim ICB im Vergleich ganze *5cm*(!) weiter vorne sitzen würde bei ungekröpfter Stütze. Bei steiler Stellung wären es nochmal rund 2cm weiter vorn.
> Mag sein, daß ich minimal von hinten trete. Wenn ich von meiner Kniescheibe aus das Lot fälle bei mittig auf dem Pedal aufgestellten Fuß und Kurbel waagerecht, dann treffe ich exakt die Pedalachse... (mach' ich was falsch?)
> 
> ...



Sag ich ja. Und da die 650B Ausfallenden die Radachse nicht nur nach hinten sondern auch nach oben verschieben (wieviel mm bin ich grad nicht sicher) solltest du hinten auch 650B verbauen können ohne dir großartig nachteile einzuhandeln 

Und wer es ganz lang und flach will verbaut eine 170er oder 180er Gabel in die 650B passt (Durolux soll glaub ich gehen) mit 650B-Laufrad, hinten 26" mit 650B Ausfallende und stellt die flache tiefe Aufhängung ein. Ich glaub dann ist die Geo schon nahe am DH-Bike dran 

Hmm, das wäre ne Option wenn man nur ein Bike und Zubehör mit in den Urlaub mitnehmen kann *grins*


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...
> Hmm, das wäre ne Option wenn man nur ein Bike und Zubehör mit in den Urlaub mitnehmen kann *grins*



Ich finde das jetzt ernsthaft nicht so uninteressant...heute AM Tour mit Trails, morgen Singletrail im Bikepark...hmmm...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich finde das jetzt ernsthaft nicht so uninteressant...heute AM Tour mit Trails, morgen Singletrail im Bikepark...hmmm...



Wie sagtest du gestern woanders? "Raus aus meinem Kopf!" 

Achja, und schalt mich frei!


----------



## foreigner (7. Dezember 2012)

Onkel Tobi schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mein umgebasteltes Canyon (http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/54/wb/54wbh4ajqwc4/large_seiteli.JPG?0)
> verglichen mit der Zeichnung des IBC und festgestellt, daß mir die Geo sehr gut gefällt, aber daß der Sattel beim ICB im Vergleich ganze *5cm*(!) weiter vorne sitzen würde bei ungekröpfter Stütze. Bei steiler Stellung wären es nochmal rund 2cm weiter vorn.
> Mag sein, daß ich minimal von hinten trete. Wenn ich von meiner Kniescheibe aus das Lot fälle bei mittig auf dem Pedal aufgestellten Fuß und Kurbel waagerecht, dann treffe ich exakt die Pedalachse... (mach' ich was falsch?)
> 
> ...



Warum nicht externe Steuersatzschale unten? Musst du nicht 650B fahren und der Effekt ist der gleiche.


----------



## Onkel Tobi (7. Dezember 2012)

foreigner schrieb:


> Warum nicht externe Steuersatzschale unten? Musst du nicht 650B fahren und der Effekt ist der gleiche.



ja, das ist auch ne prima option, danke.


----------



## wallacexiv (7. Dezember 2012)

Bin bin auf eure Aufbauten und Lösungen echt gespannt, spätestens dann juckt es bei mir auch in den Fingern. ^^


----------



## Erdbomber (8. Dezember 2012)

Kam die Idee für das Projekt von IBC oder von Carver?


----------



## Erdbomber (8. Dezember 2012)

ok habs gefunden


Basti.Tegtmeier schrieb:


> Während der Entwicklung vom Alutech Fanes  hier im Forum kam den IBClern die Idee, den Ablauf einer  Rahmenentwicklung mal im Detail zu zeigen. Als Stefan Stark diese  Aufgabe übernehmen sollte, schlug er vor, doch direkt ein ganzes Bike  mit der Community zu bauen. Er stellte die Idee Jürgen Schlender  (Alutech) vor, dieser erzählte mir davon..... and here we go!
> basti


----------



## NoIdea (9. Dezember 2012)

veraono schrieb:


> Meines Wissens :
> Vorraussichtl. auch die Carver-Linien eloxiert, Design wohl ähnlich ICB aber evtl. andere Farbe
> 
> 3? verschiedene Ausstattungsversionen jeweils in 26/650b.
> ...


Was ich ganz interessant finden würde, ist eine INFO (nuts?) darüber, WANN man mit einer Veröffentlichung der Konfigurationen der anderen Varianten rechnen kann.


----------



## Paramedicus (9. Dezember 2012)

NoIdea schrieb:


> Was ich ganz interessant finden würde, ist eine INFO (nuts?) darüber, WANN man mit einer Veröffentlichung der Konfigurationen der anderen Varianten rechnen kann.



Wie mal irgendwo geschrieben,im Dezember. Nicht am Anfang, eher so kurz vor Weihnachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (9. Dezember 2012)

Ok... dachte, dass war auf nur auf den Preis des ICB's bezogen...


----------



## cocaine78 (9. Dezember 2012)

Will eigentlich einer ne Hammerschmidt oder sowas dranbasteln?


----------



## Sh00dy (9. Dezember 2012)

cocaine78 schrieb:


> Will eigentlich einer ne Hammerschmidt oder sowas dranbasteln?



Ich werde es mir überlegen.
Hab zurzeit noch ein Canyon Torque das ich ausschlachten werde und eventuell zieht meine Hammerschmidt mit um.


----------



## pfiff (9. Dezember 2012)

foreigner schrieb:


> davon hab ich auch schon gehört. Dann soll er mal ...



Und was ist die Überraschung? Nicht doch etwa ein neues 150mm-Bike-Projekt für all diejenigen, die einen flotten, agilen, leichten Tourer mit Kompetenz fürs Grobe wollen und keine Monsterdrops im Bikepark runterknallen.


----------



## nuts (10. Dezember 2012)

pfiff schrieb:


> Und was ist die Überraschung? Nicht doch etwa ein neues 150mm-Bike-Projekt für all diejenigen, die einen flotten, agilen, leichten Tourer mit Kompetenz fürs Grobe wollen und keine Monsterdrops im Bikepark runterknallen.



Sagen wir mal, die Möglichkeit aus dem ICB genau das zu machen. 

Hammerschmidt-Kompatibilität ist auf jeden Fall gegeben, nicht nur durch ISCG sondern auch die anschraubbare Finne, die Kettenklemmer, wie sie bei Verwendung der HS häufiger auftreten, zu unterbinden.


----------



## crossboss (10. Dezember 2012)

ZUM SUN RINGLE LRS:


Ja aus nächster Nähe und Selbsterfahrung. Ich habe zur Zeit die Sun  Ringle Expert System Laufräder, mit Messingnippeln, ganz in schwarz, im  Einsatz. 1840 Gramm schwer. Die ersten Sorgen das die Teile nicht halten, kann ich jetzt  entkräften. Die Alu Pro Version wird da genauso gut sein, nur halt etwas leichter sein, durch die Alunippel. 
Ich fahr die zwar erst nen paar Wochen, aber die sind steif  und robust genug auch für Enduro. Ich habe die schon im norddeutschen  Deister bei Hannover im Enduroeinsatz heftig getestet und die liefen  auch danach noch absolut rund. 
Die Felgen sind innen schön breit, 23mm  und bestens tubless geeignet. die Conti Baron 2,3  BCC ,nix UST, habe  ich sofort dicht und leicht und sicher montiert bekommen. Immerhin wiege  ich mit Ausrüstung 110 KG im Winter, sei dazu gesagt! Also ich werde das  mal weiter beobachten.........
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Trail-Fail (10. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, die Möglichkeit aus dem ICB genau das zu machen.



Ist das noch unsicher oder warum die ständige Geheimniskrämerei?


----------



## messias (10. Dezember 2012)

Nach den bisherigen mehr oder weniger verklausulierten Andeutungen dürfte es wohl auf eine Art AngleSet hinauslaufen.

Edith hat herausgefunden, was die Überraschung ist: Das ICB kommt zusätzlich mit 29- und 36(!)-Zoll-Rädern! 

ICB 36




ICB 29



(http://www.innercitybikes.com/bikes/)


----------



## pfiff (10. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal, die Möglichkeit aus dem ICB genau das zu machen.
> 
> Hammerschmidt-Kompatibilität ist auf jeden Fall gegeben, nicht nur durch ISCG sondern auch die anschraubbare Finne, die Kettenklemmer, wie sie bei Verwendung der HS häufiger auftreten, zu unterbinden.



Da ja eh immer ein wesentlicher Teil der User v.a. für die 150mm-Variante waren, mich eingeschlossen, find ich den Schritt super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Tobi (10. Dezember 2012)

150mm heißt nach meinem bisherigen Verständnis aber, daß 650 B-Laufräder verbaut werden müssen, damit das Tretlager nicht seeeehr tief kommt... Irre ich mich oder war die 150mm-Variante von Anfang an so geplant?

Wenn man den Rahmen auf Stellung 'Steil' einstellt, hätte dies ein noch steileres Sitzrohr zur Folge, das wäre für mich nicht mehr fahrbar (denn eine solch extreme 'Laid-Back-Stütze gibt es gar nicht um das auszugleichen).

Ich denke, ich muss warten, bis ich mich mal im Laden auf ein Bike draufsetzen kann, um dann endlich herausfinden, ob ich damit klarkomme (mit dem steilen Sitzwinkel und dem dadurch weiter vorn positioniertem Sattel...)


----------



## nuts (11. Dezember 2012)

Nein, 150mm sind ohne 650B problemlos möglich.

Du kannst am X-Flip den Federweg ändern, ohne dass sich die Geometrie ändert. Gleichzeitig wirst Du bei 150mm hinten auch eine kürzere Gabel einbauen. Diese wird dann deine Geometrie etwas ändern, nämlich den Lenkwinkel ein Grad steiler machen und das Innenlager minimal (ca. 5mm) absenken. 

Das bedeutet: Mit 150mm vorne und hinten kannst Du den Lenkwinkel auf 66 oder 67° einstellen. Das Tretlager liegt dann ca. 0-5mm über der Achse (Bei 150mm ausreichend), der Sitzwinkel liegt bei effektiv 74-75°.

Basti verhandelt momentan noch, ob eine Art Angleset preislich drin ist. Es wäre eine sehr leichte Eigenentwicklung (100g), und würde es erlauben, den Lenkwinkel entweder noch gemäßigter oder noch radikaler auszulegen, beispielsweise auch das viel beschworene 150mm DH-Bike mit 65° Lenkwinkel und dennoch passendem Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Basti verhandelt momentan noch, ob eine Art Angleset preislich drin ist. Es wäre eine sehr leichte Eigenentwicklung (100g), und würde es erlauben, den Lenkwinkel entweder noch gemäßigter oder noch radikaler auszulegen, beispielsweise auch das viel beschworene 150mm DH-Bike mit 65° Lenkwinkel und dennoch passendem Sitzwinkel.



Och, das sollte sich auch mit 650B VR und 26" HR in 650er Ausfallenden bewerkstelligen lassen 
Achja, würde diese Eigenentwicklung dann auch (ggf. gegen Aufpreis) den RAW-Käufern zugute kommen, oder müssen wir sehen was wir kriegen?


----------



## crossboss (11. Dezember 2012)

Angelset wäre natürlich das Sahnestück


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> ...
> Basti verhandelt momentan noch, ob eine Art Angleset preislich drin ist. Es wäre eine sehr leichte Eigenentwicklung (100g), und würde es erlauben, den Lenkwinkel entweder noch gemäßigter oder noch radikaler auszulegen, beispielsweise auch das viel beschworene 150mm DH-Bike mit 65° Lenkwinkel und dennoch passendem Sitzwinkel.



Und wieder läuft der Sabber...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. Dezember 2012)

Wir hätten es DÖNER nennen sollen: einmal mit Alles und SCHARF!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Tobi (11. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Nein, 150mm sind ohne 650B problemlos möglich.
> 
> Du kannst am X-Flip den Federweg ändern, ohne dass sich die Geometrie ändert. Gleichzeitig wirst Du bei 150mm hinten auch eine kürzere Gabel einbauen. Diese wird dann deine Geometrie etwas ändern, nämlich den Lenkwinkel ein Grad steiler machen und das Innenlager minimal (ca. 5mm) absenken.
> 
> Das bedeutet: Mit 150mm vorne und hinten kannst Du den Lenkwinkel auf 66 oder 67° einstellen. Das Tretlager liegt dann ca. 0-5mm über der Achse (Bei 150mm ausreichend), der Sitzwinkel liegt bei effektiv 74-75°.



Hallo Nuts, daß per X-Flip die Geometrie unverändert bleiben kann, hab ich schon kapiert. Aber daß vom Tretlageroffset, das mit +8mm angegeben ist, nach Einbau einer um 30mm kürzeren 150mm- Gabel (z.B. Fox 32) von den 8mm noch 0-5mm übrig sein sollen...?! Ich errechne eine Absenkung um 11mm, es bleiben -3mm. Ja, das sind nur wenige Millimeter, aber mein Canyon Nerve war mir früher mit -5mm Tretlageroffset auch immer zu tief. Aber für viele passt das ja...
Beste Grüße
O. Tobi


----------



## Pilatus (11. Dezember 2012)

jetzt wird wieder auf den millimeter herumgerechnet...
dann fährst du eben 2% weniger SAG, schwupp tretlager 2mm höher.
oder du baust einen "dickeren" Reifen hinten mit 0,1bar mehr luftdruck rein schwupp tretlager 2mm höher
der schweißer hat die Toleranzen komplett ausgenutzt, schwupp tretlager 2mm(?) höher

usw usw


----------



## foreigner (11. Dezember 2012)

sehe ich auch so. Ich würde mich echt als Sensibelchen bezeichnen was Änderungen am Bike angeht. Aber 5mm Tretlager rauf oder runter ist in der Praxis kaum zu spüren. Keine zu große Wissenschaft um solche Nuancen machen!


----------



## coastalwolf (11. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken 2 ICB aufzubauen, eines 170 und eines 150. Halte das absolut für sinnvoll möglich, auch ohne 650B. Mit ist es ganz einfach, weil Du ja nochmal 12,5mm gewinnst. Ohne: Entweder mit 67°, oder mit tiefem Innenlager (reduzierter Federweg) leben, oder - das wäre das beste - Basti überrascht uns endlich mal





Onkel Tobi schrieb:


> Hallo Nuts, daß per X-Flip die Geometrie unverändert bleiben kann, hab ich schon kapiert. Aber daß vom Tretlageroffset, das mit +8mm angegeben ist, nach Einbau einer um 30mm kürzeren 150mm- Gabel (z.B. Fox 32) von den 8mm noch 0-5mm übrig sein sollen...?! Ich errechne eine Absenkung um 11mm, es bleiben -3mm. Ja, das sind nur wenige Millimeter, aber mein Canyon Nerve war mir früher mit -5mm Tretlageroffset auch immer zu tief. Aber für viele passt das ja...
> Beste Grüße
> O. Tobi



Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mein Bike mit 150mm vorne und hinten aufzubauen. Bloß so langsam bin ich in Sachen Lenkwinkel etwas verwirrt. Eine 150mm Gabel ist 30mm tiefer  (z.B. Fox 32 Float) als eine 170er Lyrik. Somit ergibt sich ein Lenkwinkel von ca. 66,5° (170mm FW hinten). 

Nun zu meiner Verständnisfrage. Wenn ich hinten auf 150mm gehe, wird das Bike ca. 1° flacher. Sprich ungefähr 65,5° Lenkwinkel, oder?


----------



## messias (11. Dezember 2012)

Nein, der Lenkwinkel wird unabhängig vom Federweg auf 65° bzw. 66° eingestellt (mit 170mm Gabel). Du hättest also mit der 150er Gabel (und ohne AngleSet) tatsächlich 66,5° bzw. 67,5°, egal ob es hinten 170mm oder 150mm sind.
Vielleicht gewinnst du noch ein halbes Grad dadurch, dass du 170mm hinten einstellst und mehr Sag fährst als mit 150mm.


----------



## coastalwolf (12. Dezember 2012)

messias schrieb:


> Nein, der Lenkwinkel wird unabhängig vom Federweg auf 65° bzw. 66° eingestellt (mit 170mm Gabel). Du hättest also mit der 150er Gabel (und ohne AngleSet) tatsächlich 66,5° bzw. 67,5°, egal ob es hinten 170mm oder 150mm sind.
> Vielleicht gewinnst du noch ein halbes Grad dadurch, dass du 170mm hinten einstellst und mehr Sag fährst als mit 150mm.



Dann habe ich trotz intensivem Mitlesen irgendwo den Anschluss verloren. Wie Onkel Tobi schon geschrieben hat. Der X-Chip ist geometrieneutral. Die Basisgeometrie hat somit einen vom hinteren Federweg unabhängigen Lenkwinkel von 65 Grad. 

Wie kann ich jetzt den Lenkwinkel mit gleicher Gabel um ein Grad steiler stellen?

Der "Trick" mit den 650b-Ausfallenden am Hinterbau würde den Lenkwinkel ja flacher stellen.

Wir reden in meinem Fall natürlich immer von 26" LAufrädern.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Dann habe ich trotz intensivem Mitlesen irgendwo den Anschluss verloren. Wie Onkel Tobi schon geschrieben hat. Der X-Chip ist geometrieneutral. Die Basisgeometrie hat somit einen vom hinteren Federweg unabhängigen Lenkwinkel von 65 Grad.
> 
> Wie kann ich jetzt den Lenkwinkel mit gleicher Gabel um ein Grad steiler stellen?
> 
> ...



Der X-Chip hat vier Einstellungen, deshalb das "X". Du hast einmal die Option 150 und 170mm mit hohem Tretlager und 66° LW einzustellen und dann nochmal beide Federwege mit flachem Tretlager und 65°LW. (bei 170er Gabel)

Mit der kürzeren Rev dann mit entsprechend ca. 1-1,5° steileren Winkeln.


----------



## coastalwolf (12. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der X-Chip hat vier Einstellungen, deshalb das "X". Du hast einmal die Option 150 und 170mm mit hohem Tretlager und 66° LW einzustellen und dann nochmal beide Federwege mit flachem Tretlager und 65°LW. (bei 170er Gabel)
> 
> Mit der kürzeren Rev dann mit entsprechend ca. 1-1,5° steileren Winkeln.


 
Erleuchtung. Es wird hell. Danke


----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht eine Antwort auf die häufig gestellte Frage, wie das Rad finanziert werden könnte:

Erlass zur Überlassung von Fahrrädern an Arbeitnehmer und deren Besteuerung!

http://www.bundesfinanzministerium.de/Content/DE/Standardartikel/Themen/Steuern/Steuerarten/Lohnsteuer/BMF_Schreiben_Allgemeines/2012-11-23-gleichlautende-erlasse-elektrofahrraeder-anlage.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3

Frage an die Steuerrechtler: Verschleißteile, Schutzbekleidung, Fahrtechnikkurse sind doch dann auch mit drin, oder?


----------



## messias (12. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine Antwort auf die häufig gestellte Frage, wie das Rad finanziert werden könnte:
> 
> Erlass zur Überlassung von Fahrrädern an Arbeitnehmer und deren Besteuerung!
> 
> ...



Das war sicher nur als Spaß gemeint, aber ich schnalls trotzdem nicht. Soll ich jetzt meinen Arbeitgeber dazu bringen mir das ICB zur Verfügung zu stellen? Das ich dann als geldwerten Vorteil versteuern müsste? Und Verschleißteile, Schutzbekleidung und Fahrtechnikkurse soll ich auch versteuern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Dezember 2012)

Sofern DEIN Arbeitgeber mitspielt, weil DIR eine Wohltat zukommen lassen mÃ¶chte, gilt dies auch fÃ¼r das ICB. Kostet dann im Monat den persÃ¶nlichen Steuersatz aus 25 â¬. Den Rest trÃ¤gt der Arbeitgeber, vllt. anstatt einer GehaltserhÃ¶hung. 

Ob VerschleiÃ usw. mit abgedeckt wÃ¤re, weiÃ ich nicht, war ja gerade auch meine Frage, beim Auto wÃ¤re es aber so. Da trÃ¤gt der Arbeitgeber ja dann auch alle Kosten, soweit nichts anderes vereinbart ist. Der Arbeitnehmer hat die Pauschalebesteuerung. Selbst wenn nicht, kann die EntrÃ¼stung _"Und VerschleiÃteile, Schutzbekleidung und Fahrtechnikkurse soll ich auch versteuern?"_ nicht nachvollziehen. Rechne doch mal nach!


----------



## messias (12. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Sofern DEIN Arbeitgeber mitspielt, weil DIR eine Wohltat zukommen lassen möchte, gilt dies auch für das ICB.



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du arbeitest, aber wie realistisch ist es anzunehmen, dass man von seinem Arbeitgeber ein Enduro-Bike inklusive Verschleißteilen und Fahrtechnikkursen bekommt?
"Dienst-MTBs" sind in meiner Branche jedenfalls eher unüblich


----------



## crossboss (12. Dezember 2012)

vllt beim Landessportbund


----------



## HeldDerNation (13. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt es wohl auch Möglichkeiten das selber vom Bruttolohn zu zahlen wenn der Arbeitgeber mitspielt.

Link

Vielleicht sollte Carver gleich noch ne Leasingfirma aufmachen


----------



## FroggyB (13. Dezember 2012)

Villeicht hab ich es übersehen, aber weiß man schon was über das Gewicht des fertigen Rahmens?
Wird sich das unter 3kg oder eher darüber bewegen (mit Dämpfer)?
Danke für die Info.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Dezember 2012)

FroggyB schrieb:


> Villeicht hab ich es übersehen, aber weiß man schon was über das Gewicht des fertigen Rahmens?
> Wird sich das unter 3kg oder eher darüber bewegen (mit Dämpfer)?
> Danke für die Info.



DAS ist wohl DIE FAQ schlechthin. 3kg +/-10-20%


----------



## nuts (14. Dezember 2012)

Hier nun endlich die vollständige Geometrietabelle. An sich keine Überraschungen, nur für die 650B-Kettenstreben kursierte mal ein kürzerer Wert. Sie sind 442mm lang, um dennoch mit 170mm Federweg kombiniert werden zu können. Zum Vergleich: Das Rotwild 650B Enduro hat 450mm Kettenstreben.


----------



## wartool (14. Dezember 2012)

wie schauts denn mit den Ausstattungsspecs der NICHT IBC/ICB Variante aus??
Wann gibbet die?


----------



## crossboss (14. Dezember 2012)

Supi, danke für die lang ersehnte Zusammenstellung Nuts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (14. Dezember 2012)

@ Nuts 
Wenn ich wie von Stefan Stark erwähnt statt des 216er Dämpfers einen 222mm mit mehr Hub einbaue, wie stark wird der Lenk und Sitzwinkel steiler? Vorne soll ne 180er Lytik Forke rein. Wie sieht es bei angestrebten 190mm Federweg am Heck,mit der Gewährleistung für das Fahrwerkset aus.


----------



## Pintie (14. Dezember 2012)

222er Dämpfer ist ja 6mm länger bei 6,5mm mehr hub. 
klingt erst mal nach nicht viel und ist ja auch bei RS wegen rundung von in auf mm so,...

ich frag mich obs dann irgendwann am sattelrohr eng wird wenn man 650B drin hat. 

190/180mm Bike wäre halt schon ne coole Sache.
Denke da an eine 180er Durolux. und 650B vorne und hinten...


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Dezember 2012)

Hi crossboss,

habs jetzt nicht im CAD ausgemessen, aber die Tretlagerhöhe müsste in dieser Kombination bei ca. +23mm zur Radlinie liegen, der Lenkwinkel bei 65,5°.

Mit der Gewährleistung ist das natürlich so ne Sache... der Rahmen wird in dieser Kombination nicht geprüft und damit auch nicht frei gegeben. Die Logik legt allerdings nahe, dass eher der Umgang mit dem Rad einen Schaden verursacht... und (zu) dicke Drops kann man auch mit einem 216er fahren.
Die Frage ist, wer im Ernstfall wissen muss, dass da ein 222er Dämpfer drin war... wobei ich Dich natürlich nicht zu irgendwelchen Missetaten animieren möchte 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Dezember 2012)

achso eins noch:

wer mit dem Gedanken eines 222er Dämpfers spielt... die hohe Tretlagerposition könnte im Yoke-Bereich etwas knapp werden, aber die Kombination würde ja eh keinen großen Sinn machen.

Und außerdem... jeder baut seinen Rahmen bestimmt 100% nach Spec auf


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Dezember 2012)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> 222er Dämpfer ist ja 6mm länger bei 6,5mm mehr hub.
> klingt erst mal nach nicht viel und ist ja auch bei RS wegen rundung von in auf mm so,...
> 
> ich frag mich obs dann irgendwann am sattelrohr eng wird wenn man 650B drin hat.
> ...



zum Sattelrohr hin müsste der Bauraum noch passen... das Rad federt ja nicht mal 1,5mm mehr ein... wichtiger ist eher das "mehr Ausfedern" wie eben angesprochen.


----------



## messias (14. Dezember 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, wer im Ernstfall wissen muss, dass da ein 222er Dämpfer drin war... wobei ich Dich natürlich nicht zu irgendwelchen Missetaten animieren möchte
> 
> Greez,
> Stefan



Das wenn der Basti liest, dann gibs aber Haue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (14. Dezember 2012)

ich spiel mit dem Gedanken eine 180mm Durolux und ein 650B Vorderrad zu montieren... währ das sinnvoll?

gruß


        ruv


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Dezember 2012)

Servus ruv,

ist die Frage, was Du als sinnvoll erachtest 
Grob geschätzt kommt die Front 22mm höher, das Tretlager 7-8mm höher und der Lenkwinkel wird ein Grad flacher...

So ein Aufbau ist mir auch im Kopf umhergegeistert, dann allerdings mit einem -1,5° Angleset, da mir die superflachen Lenkwinkel zu newschool sind.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## ruv (14. Dezember 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus ruv,
> 
> ist die Frage, was Du als sinnvoll erachtest
> Grob geschätzt kommt die Front 22mm höher, das Tretlager 7-8mm höher und der Lenkwinkel wird ein Grad flacher...
> ...



okay... danke für die Antwort... 

ich will nur unbedingt das 26" HR behalten, aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstreben und des verspielten Fahrverhaltens!

ist den dann auch noch genug platz zwischen Unterrohr und Reifen?

gruß 

         ruv


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Dezember 2012)

ruv schrieb:


> okay... danke für die Antwort...
> 
> ich will nur unbedingt das 26" HR behalten, aufgrund der kurzen Kettenstreben und des verspielten Fahrverhaltens!
> 
> ...



Habs grad noch mal im CAD geprüft... da ist easy Platz (so'n flacher Lenkwinkel hat auch Vorteile  )
Kritisch wirds nur, wenn Du X-up landest und die Federung dabei voll durchrauscht


----------



## ruv (14. Dezember 2012)

X-up habe ich nicht vor ;-) !

okay... dann warte ich nur noch bis es das ICB/ibc-edition zu kaufen gibt... Durolux rein und "großes" VR... und ab geht die Post! 

Vielen Dank!

gruß
         ruv


----------



## Onkel Tobi (14. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier nun endlich die vollständige Geometrietabelle. An sich keine Überraschungen, nur für die 650B-Kettenstreben kursierte mal ein kürzerer Wert. Sie sind 442mm lang, um dennoch mit 170mm Federweg kombiniert werden zu können. Zum Vergleich: Das Rotwild 650B Enduro hat 450mm Kettenstreben.



Sorry, falls ich Verwirrung stiften sollte und einfach nicht richtig aufgepasst haben sollte...
Du meintest beim Tretlager-Offset bestimmt -2 bei 650B, oder?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. Dezember 2012)

Onkel Tobi schrieb:


> Sorry, falls ich Verwirrung stiften sollte und einfach nicht richtig aufgepasst haben sollte...
> Du meintest beim Tretlager-Offset bestimmt -2 bei 650B, oder?



+2 passt schon... das hat folgenden Grund:

Die Absenkung über die anderen Ausfallenden führt zu flacheren Winkeln, damit dieser Effekt nicht zu krass wird habe ich mich entschlossen die beiden abhängigen Effekte (Tretlagerhöhe vs. Winkel) zu mitteln. Deswegen ist das Tretlager anstatt 12mm nur 6mm abgesenkt... das verhindert, dass das Rad in einer der beiden Eigenschaften einen Ausreißer macht.

Das ist übrigens einer der Effekte der Abstimmung am Anfang, dort wurde mit sehr großem Anteil für 26" gestimmt und wir haben den Entschluss gefasst, dass die Basisgeometrie auf 26" gezeichnet wird und die 650B-Option "dazu konstruiert" wird.
Ach... was sind wir gute Demokraten 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Dezember 2012)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ach... was sind wir gute Demokraten



Auch wenn ich bei manchen Abstimmungen das "Gefühl"  hatte das die so gelaufen sind:

31,5% wollen Erdbeereis
33,5% wollen Bananeneis
35,0% wollen Pommes mit Mayo

...mit dem Ergebnis das es dann Pommes mit Mayo gab obwohl der größte Teil ja eigentlich Eis wollte ... das aber so nicht in der Wahl mitteilen konnte.  Wäre halt schön wenn man bei Abstimmungen ausdrücken könnte das man wenn man schon kein Erdbeereis bekommt man zumindest Eis und keine Pommes möchte. 

Aber nicht falsch verstehen, Ergebnis ist soweit


----------



## Pintie (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke Kaltumformer 
So schön hat hier bissher keiner Erklärt wies läuft. 
Made my day


----------



## messias (14. Dezember 2012)

Also Pommes mit Mayo find ick dufte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Dezember 2012)

In der allwissenden Müllhalde findet man zu dem Thema auch was mit Unterhaltungswert:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CPO-STV
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Übertragbare_Einzelstimmgebung

.. müsste natürlich die Forensoftware mitspielen. Naja, nu egal, solange wir nicht noch über die Farbe des Steuersatz abstimmen.


----------



## crossboss (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Stefan, erstmal schön das er reinpasst. Muss ich mir mal durchtüfteln, ob das Geschoß dann noch richtig wummt. +23mm ist glaube ich schon recht hochbeinig, kann sich aber totzdem stimmig anfühlen. Dank für die Antwort. Ich denke ich mache aber alles für den Erhalt der Gewährleistung


----------



## darky (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte da mal noch eine Frage zur Geo.

Wie ändern sich nun genau die Daten bei der umstellung von flach (65° bei 170mm Lyrik) auf steil ( +1° also 66° bei 170er Lyrik) Tretlager kommt höher von 8 auf 20mm? Zusätzlich ändert sich doch aber auch der Reach durch die Umstellung des Winkels? d.h. das Rad wird damit gefühlt  etwas länger? Zumindest sagt mir das mein Geo Calc. Eine kurze Übersicht der Änderungen bei Umstellung der "Winkel" wäre interessant. Und wenn ich den Rahmen auf 150mm hinten fahren möchte, gibt es keinerlei Geo Änderung, richtig?


----------



## messias (16. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Hier nun endlich die vollständige Geometrietabelle. An sich keine Überraschungen, nur für die 650B-Kettenstreben kursierte mal ein kürzerer Wert. Sie sind 442mm lang, um dennoch mit 170mm Federweg kombiniert werden zu können. Zum Vergleich: Das Rotwild 650B Enduro hat 450mm Kettenstreben.



 @nuts Kannst du diese Tabelle mal bitte am Anfang der FAQ und in der Projektübersicht anpinnen? Die sich ständig wiederholenden Fragen in diesem und anderen Threads zeigen, dass die Tabelle bisher kaum gesehen wird.


----------



## nuts (16. Dezember 2012)

es gibt die Tage eine Art komplette ICB-Vorstellung, auch das ICB-Unterforum wird umgebaut. Dann kann übersichtlicher über Aufbau-Varianten, Farb-Versionen, Dämpfer-Setup, ... diskutiert werden.


----------



## darky (17. Dezember 2012)

@nuts

Kannst du die Übersicht bitte mal noch erweitern mit den Umstellmöglichkeiten die man durch die Flipchip hat? Also was sich nun genau ändert von der Einstellung von "flach" auf "steil"? Es ändert sich ja nicht nur der 1° LW...


----------



## benzinkanister (18. Dezember 2012)

gibt es eigentlich neuigkeiten zum kettenstrebenschutz? würde gerne mal wissen, ob die variante, bei der der schutz quasi mit der zughülle befestigt wird, irgendwie umgesetzt werden konnte.


----------



## nuts (18. Dezember 2012)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich neuigkeiten zum kettenstrebenschutz? würde gerne mal wissen, ob die variante, bei der der schutz quasi mit der zughülle befestigt wird, irgendwie umgesetzt werden konnte.






Diese Version wird kommen: Schaltzug läuft unter dem Strebenschutz, fixiert wird das ganze durch die Form und zusätzlich zwei Kabelbinder (Die Nuten dafür sind hier noch nicht eingezeichnet). Durch den Zug unter der Kettenstrebe und die passenden Zuganschläge kann, wer will, eine leiche C-Guide oder ähnliches montieren. Zusätzlich kann man oben die Finne anschrauben, um bei Verwendung von Hammerschmidt Chainsucks zu vermeiden.


----------



## MirkoR (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Schutz wird aber schwarz?!  Sieht gut aus  
Der liegt dann dem RAW Kit doch auch dabei, oder?

An wen muss ich mich wenden wenn ich einen Aufklebersatz haben möchte um das RAW wie den Proto zu gestalten 


lg mirko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (18. Dezember 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Der Schutz wird aber schwarz?!  Sieht gut aus
> Der liegt dann dem RAW Kit doch auch dabei, oder?
> 
> An wen muss ich mich wenden wenn ich einen Aufklebersatz haben möchte um das RAW wie den Proto zu gestalten
> ...


 
Sehr gute Frage!!!!!!!!!!! "Bock auf Ballern" hab ich schon - leider etwas anders als auf dem Proto ... und "Twentysix" - der ist mindestens genauso wichtig ... oder besser noch "Twentyfive.nine" - für die, die wenig Luftdruck fahren ...

Reimar


----------



## nuts (19. Dezember 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Der Schutz wird aber schwarz?!  Sieht gut aus
> Der liegt dann dem RAW Kit doch auch dabei, oder?
> 
> An wen muss ich mich wenden wenn ich einen Aufklebersatz haben möchte um das RAW wie den Proto zu gestalten
> ...



Zwei mal ja, so wie ich informiert bin. 

Bock Auf Ballern müssen wir uns jetzt mal wirklich was einfallen lassen, oder ihr bestellt alle IBC-T-Shirts, da liegen welche bei


----------



## MirkoR (19. Dezember 2012)

Klingt gut 
Ahh, T-Shirts sind eigentlich ausreichend da!


lg mirko


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Zwei mal ja, so wie ich informiert bin.
> 
> Bock Auf Ballern müssen wir uns jetzt mal wirklich was einfallen lassen, oder ihr bestellt alle IBC-T-Shirts, da liegen welche bei



Im Mai war bei meinem Shirt kein Aufkleber dabei.  Gibt das überhaupt schon wieder schwarze?


----------



## Pintie (19. Dezember 2012)

bei meinem Shirt war der auch nicht dabei...

mich wundert es ja das noch niemand schimpft wegen "bock auf ballern" Nachdem es ja schon bei Trailrakete welche gab die geschimpft haben zwecks waffen....


----------



## MirkoR (19. Dezember 2012)

Naja steht doch sogar auf den Gutscheinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (20. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Im Mai war bei meinem Shirt kein Aufkleber dabei.  Gibt das überhaupt schon wieder schwarze?



Sticker waren mal aus, sind aber momentan auf Lager und werden beigelegt. Lieferbarkeit schwarzer T-Shirts: zum frühjahr gibt es wieder neue in neuen designs :/


----------



## Luk00r (4. Januar 2013)

> Wir versuchen, eine 22/36er Kombination, wie priorisiert, zu organisieren; falls dies nicht sinnvoll möglich wäre, würde es eben die 24/38er Gangart.



Gibt es da schon was präzises ?
(geht um die SLX Kurbel, welche es wohl nur mit 24/38 und nicht mit 22/36 gibt)


----------



## tobsinger (4. Januar 2013)

gibt's irgendwo ne finale zeichnung oder liste wie sich die geo verändert bei den 4 möglichkeiten des flipchips, sowie durch die 2 verschiedenen ausfallenden?

 lenkwinkel, sitzwinkel, BB Höhe:
1 150mm flach
2 150mm steil
3 170mm flach 
4 170mm steil

Kettenstrebenlänge, BB höhe, Winkel:
26" ausfallende
27,5" 

Das fände ich sehr hilfreich gerade bei der Entscheidung welche Gabel nehmen, wenn man eher in 150mm aufbauen möchte.
Danke.


----------



## MirkoR (5. Januar 2013)

Sind Stahlgewinde für Flaschenhalter oder   				Helicoil Einsätze im Rahmen?! Wegen der anstehenden ELoxierung wichtig! 


lg mirko


----------



## messias (5. Januar 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> gibt's irgendwo ne finale zeichnung oder liste wie sich die geo verändert bei den 4 möglichkeiten des flipchips, sowie durch die 2 verschiedenen ausfallenden?
> 
> lenkwinkel, sitzwinkel, BB Höhe:
> 1 150mm flach
> ...



Die rot markierten Punkte werden durch dieses Bild beantwortet:




Linkwinkel, Sitzwinkel werden in "170mm" steil je 1° steiler als in 170mm flach. Wie weit das BB dadurch hochkommt, ist glaub bisher nicht angegeben.
Für 150mm flach und steil sind die Winkel gleich, weiß aber nicht mit welcher Gabel gerechnet. BB ebenso unbekannt.


----------



## tobsinger (5. Januar 2013)

ach ja, vor lauter, lauter, hab ich die tabelle ganz vergessen, herzl. dank!
ich bin so nervös...kann weihnachten schöner sein?!


----------



## benzinkanister (5. Januar 2013)

Kann man das noch für die 180 mm durolux erweitern?


----------



## messias (5. Januar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Kann man das noch für die 180 mm durolux erweitern?



Kennst du die Einaulänge von der? Dann kann ichs dir zumindest für 150mm steil mal ausrechen.

EDITH: Ausgehend von 565mm für die 180er werden die Winkel im Vergleich zur 170er Lyrik um 0,4° flacher, das BB kommt 2,7mm höher.


----------



## benzinkanister (5. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## tobsinger (5. Januar 2013)

ausgehend von der einbaulänge der 150mm revelation (539mm) werden die winkel ca. 1° steiler und das BB sinkt um nahezu 7,8mm (small) und und 7,2 (Large). 

Das finde ich schon sehr tief und lässt mich zu dem schluss kommen, dass ich das ICB als AM in 150mm eigentlich nur mit 650b (wenigstens vorne) sinnvoll finde, bzw. nur in der 'steil' variante des flip-chip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (5. Januar 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Gibt es da schon was präzises ?
> (geht um die SLX Kurbel, welche es wohl nur mit 24/38 und nicht mit 22/36 gibt)



Was soll die 22/36 an Vorteilen bringen?


----------



## Luk00r (5. Januar 2013)

0815 Bashguard passt und Verhältniss halt geringfügig freundlicher


----------



## veraono (5. Januar 2013)

0815 Batschguard passt doch eh net an_ der_ Kurbel, insofern bei 11-36 Kassette schon (fast) wieder egal ob 22-36, oder net?
Auch wenn ich noch nie an mehr als 36 Zähne gebraucht hätte und mittlerweile wg. persönlicher Vorliebe und angenehmerem Schaltmodus auf 22-34 unterwegs bin.


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2013)

Luk00r schrieb:


> 0815 Bashguard passt und Verhältniss halt geringfügig freundlicher



Ist doch ein Taco dran, da ist ein Bashguard doch unnötig.

G.


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Taco dran, da ist ein Bashguard doch unnötig.
> 
> G.



eben.....


die 22/24 32/36 usw diskussionen hatten wir doch schon.

Fazit war das 24/38 die linearste Variante ist und gleichzeitig die größte Spreizung hat. 

in meinem Album gibt es die Übersicht...








Die 1*11 kann man mit anderem Kettenblatt vorne parallel nach oben/unten verschieben. 
die 2*10 bekommt bei 22/34 oder 22/36 einen knick in der Mitte. Und ich behaupte mal wer bei dem Bike was kleineres als 24V - 36H braucht ist mit einem anderen Bike besser bedient.


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Januar 2013)

Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht für was ich bei einem 36er hinten noch ein 22er Kettenblatt brauch, also mit einem 24er kommt man doch selbst mit etwas schmackes an den steilsten Rampen rauf. Da dürfte das ICB ohne Absenkung vermutlich sowieso dann vorne hoch gehen wo man das 22er wirklich gebrauchen könnte. Das 38er Kettenblatt vorne ist ja eigentlich schon zu klein damits vorwärts geht, da wollte ich kein 36er haben! Ist doch kein 29er!


----------



## p00nage (6. Januar 2013)

Bei 2-Fach möchte ich vorne auch nicht kleiner als 38 fahren, meiste schaltbare Bandbreite wäre dann natürlich 22/38 auch wenn mans nicht unbedingt braucht.


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

22/38 ist dann aber nur mit Einschränkung gut schaltbar. 

sehe das wie kaltumformer... Ohne Absenkung brauchts das 22er mal gar nicht. gerade wenn man groß ist (bei mir wirds eine xl oder xxl Rahmen) steigt da die Front schnell mal. Da ist dann schieben entspannter als die Nippel am lenker zu reiben.

29er... ob 26-650B-29er - das macht untenrum bei den kleinsten Gängen schon spürbar was aus. Oben raus finde ich das gar nicht mehr so viel. 
zu 29er hab ichs noch nicht nachgemessen. 26-650B sind unter 5% Unterschied am Umfang. das macht weniger als einen Gang aus...

Und wenn ich jetzt mal überlege wie oft ich bei meiner 3 fach wirklich auf 42/11 fahre... 38/11 entspricht bei der 3 fach der mitte zwischen größten und zweitgrößten Gang. Denke das ist verschmerzbar. 
Die Vorteile vorne nur 2 Blätter zu haben überwiegen da doch deutlich. 

zur 1*11 ist dann schon ein Sprung. Wenn das Preisschild auf der XX1 etwas weniger angemessen wäre würde ich mir die wohl trotzdem ranschrauben. Finde das Konzept super. 

(und die Frau würde auch eine XX1 bekommen - bei einem Schalthebel kann man nicht mehr so viel falsch machen )


----------



## mw.dd (6. Januar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jetzt auch nicht für was ich bei einem 36er hinten noch ein 22er Kettenblatt brauch, also mit einem 24er kommt man doch selbst mit etwas schmackes an den steilsten Rampen rauf. Da dürfte das ICB ohne Absenkung vermutlich sowieso dann vorne hoch gehen wo man das 22er wirklich gebrauchen könnte. Das 38er Kettenblatt vorne ist ja eigentlich schon zu klein damits vorwärts geht, da wollte ich kein 36er haben! Ist doch kein 29er!



Ritzelrechner

Die größere Bandbreite spricht für 22/36. Einen kleinere Gang könnte ich immer brauchen  Am oberen Ende wäre es mir egal, ob ich bis 36 oder 38 km/h mittreten kann...

Aber: ich kann mit beidem leben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Januar 2013)

Ich dachte es geht um eine Trailrakete und nicht um die Neuentdeckung der Langsamkeit?


----------



## mw.dd (6. Januar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht um eine Trailrakete und nicht um die Neuentdeckung der Langsamkeit?


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Januar 2013)

Bei einem 36er Blatt reicht ja schon ein bisschen Gefälle und ich kann mir die Fußnägel während der Fahrt lila lackieren wenn ich nicht den LSD-Hamster auf der Rolle mimen will. Egal, hoffentlich ist das Rad bald da damit hier sowas nicht weiter diskutuiert wird und wenn ich noch zwei neue Kettenblätter kaufen muss wird das noch zu verkraften sein...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. Januar 2013)

also ich hab vor meinem kauf (propain Headline) lange überlegt ob mir 2 Fach ausreicht und wenn ja welche Kettenblätter da in Frage kommen.
ich fahr jetzt 24/38 mit 11/36er kassette und es reicht mir.
hab vor und zurück gerechnet, mit der Übersetzung von meinem cube AMS 3x9 verglichen und mich für 2 fach mit eben 24/38 entschieden.
noch nen kleineren Gang brauch ich def nicht. dann schieb ich lieber und bin dann mindestens genauso schnell. hab es beim letzten erbeskopf Marathon gesehenen wo ich den kleinsten Gang garni genutzt habe, da bin ich vorher abgestiegen und hab größtenteils schneller geschoben wie ich gefahren wäre.

und ich bin keiner der extrem fit ist, ich bin eher durschnitt wenn ich wie letztes Jahr kaum auf bike gesessen habe.


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

für alle denen es nicht reicht gibts ja noch Hammerschmid mal 11 oder 3 * 11


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Januar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> für alle denen es nicht reicht gibts ja noch Hammerschmid mal 11 oder 3 * 11



Mit Blei auf Enten aber kein Blei aufs (ans) Rad!

... genug getrollt für heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Januar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht um eine Trailrakete und nicht um die Neuentdeckung der Langsamkeit?



Bist du schonmal 22/36 gefahren? Ausser auf irgendwelchen Schotterabfahrten hab ich was anderes als 36/11 noch nicht vermisst. Und bergauf hat mir bisher 22/34 immer gereicht. Am DH-Bike fahre ich ein 38er Blatt, langt locker.
Deshalb sollte 24/38 mit der 11-36 Kassette die optimale Lösung sein.


----------



## veraono (6. Januar 2013)

Ok, wir könnten abstimmen , ich bin für 23/37


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Januar 2013)

Mir ist das schnurz ob das Ding mit 22/36, 24/38 oder 22/38 (was shimano vermutlich wegen der Schaltqualität nicht spezifizieren wird). Ich werde eh ne Vyro verbauen sobald ich sie bekomme.


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

bei mehr als 38 bringt dann bald flach drauflegen mehr als treten 

jaja früher war alles gut...









oder die Leut hatten dickere Wadeln


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Januar 2013)

Die Leute sind damals auf Strecken gefahren die heute eher als leicht Abfahrt im CC-Worldcup dienen dürften.
Ist bestimmt cool mit nem 50er Kettenblatt eine 20cm-Stufe runter zu fahren


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bist du schonmal 22/36 gefahren? Ausser auf irgendwelchen Schotterabfahrten hab ich was anderes als 36/11 noch nicht vermisst. Und bergauf hat mir bisher 22/34 immer gereicht. Am DH-Bike fahre ich ein 38er Blatt, langt locker.
> Deshalb sollte 24/38 mit der 11-36 Kassette die optimale Lösung sein.



Wenn das ICB nicht 22/36 hatte dann bisher nur 24/38 (auch an anderen Rädern als dem ICB). Das bei ordentlich Gefälle ich nicht mittreten will/brauch...  Nur eben bei moderatem Gefälle wo ich hin und wieder noch etwas Zusatzschub geben möchte um nicht so halbgar dahinzurollen. Dazu zählen für mich auch diverse Asphaltverbindungsstrecken. Das Rad wird nun mal auch viel auf Touren bewegt werden und da ist 38 mir schon negativ aufgefallen als das es mit dem 36er keinesfalls sich für mich zum guten verändert und das bischen Platz was man zum Boden gewinnt es auch nicht für mich ausmacht. Mit dem ICB bin ich so Strecken beim testen nicht bewusst gefahren. Bei dem Liteville 301 mit XX1 das ich kurz gefahren bin habe ich nicht weiter drauf geachtet wie mir das in den Punkten zusagt, steht bei mir sowieso nicht zur Diskussion und daher war das Rad (beim testen) nur Lückenfüller um möglichst bald wieder aufs ICB zu steigen.  Es gibt hier genug steile Rampen, aber selbst da vermisse ich trotz guten Gebrauchs von 24v34h nichts und mit 24v36h erst recht nicht. Und die paar "spaßigen Anstiege" in riva gingen auch noch mit ordentlich durchdrücken. Wenn man nur in so Ecken unterwegs ist könnte ich das mit 22 noch nachvollziehen, dass wenn 22/38 nicht machbar ist noch das 38er für das 22er geopfert wird. Bin ich aber nicht und ich mir selbst nunmal noch am nächsten. 

Aber vermutlich hat "Basti" sowieso schon längst bei Shimano bestellt als das die Diskussiion noch einen größen Nutzwert hätte.



veraono schrieb:


> Ok, wir könnten abstimmen , ich bin für 23/37



Hoëcker, Sie sind raus!


----------



## foreigner (7. Januar 2013)

Also, an einem Enduro will ich definitiv 24 / 38 sehen! Mit den heutigen Kasetten (eigentlich seit sie mehr als 30 Zähne als größtes Ritzel haben, also schon lange) kommt man mit 24 Blatt doch alles hoch. Insbesondere mit 11-34 oder 11-36 (Was kommt eigentlich dran ???)

Aber wenn nur einigermaßen rollende Reifen drauf sind, dann tritt man doch bei einer flotten Tour mit 36 Blatt bereits in der Ebene im höchsten Gang. Wenn´s auch nur leicht Bergab geht, kann man dann mittreten vergessen. Nee, für mich gehört da 38 / 24 dran. Alles andere ist für Warmduscher oder Leute die ständig in den Alpen 2000er fahren. Das dürften aber die wenigsten sein ...


----------



## foreigner (7. Januar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Hoëcker, Sie sind raus!


 
37 gibts von E-thirteen. Die Schalthilfen fräsen wir rein und ein 23er wird sich bestimmt noch finden lassen.


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2013)

Ich bin für 36 als großes Blatt...ich dusche gerne warm

G.


----------



## crossboss (7. Januar 2013)

nach eigenen Tests halte ich 24 /38 für die beste 0815 2-fach-Variante für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visualex (7. Januar 2013)

Ist das hier eigentlich noch der FAQ-Thread?


----------



## foreigner (7. Januar 2013)

Und der letzte in dem noch etwas passiert. Oder sollen wir´s im design-thread diskutieren .
Wahrscheinlich steht´s doch eh schon.

Hoffe ich doch mal! Ich will Ende April mein Fahrrad !


----------



## Pintie (7. Januar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hoffe ich doch mal! Ich will Ende April mein Fahrrad !



Ja das wäre schön. geht mir auch so.

Dazu dann noch schönes Wetter. 

Bin mal gespannt wie viele von dem Teil im Sommer in München unterwegs sind.

Bei dem aktuellen Wetter wäre die Farbe ja sogar egal. Wären alle braun


----------



## MirkoR (7. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann ich einen hilfreichen Post hier lese nachdem ich wieder mal per MAil auf einen neuen Beitrag hingewiesen wurde!


----------



## messias (7. Januar 2013)

Hilfreicher Post: Mailbenachrichtigung abstellen. Das wird deine Nerven ganz enorm schonen


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Januar 2013)

Bei der Größe M ist doch jetzt eine 150er Reverb dabei, oder?

G.


----------



## MirkoR (7. Januar 2013)

Was für eine Klingel hat denn Rad 1?


----------



## foreigner (7. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei der Größe M ist doch jetzt eine 150er Reverb dabei, oder?
> 
> G.



ich hoffe nicht


----------



## p00nage (7. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei der Größe M ist doch jetzt eine 150er Reverb dabei, oder?
> 
> G.



Gehe ich nicht davon aus wenn man die Bilder bisher gesehen hat. Da müssten zu viele Käufer dann die Stütze wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2013)

Welche Bilder? Habe jetzt nur welche in Erinnerung wo locker hätte noch 25mm weiter versenkt werden hätte können.

G.


----------



## foreigner (8. Januar 2013)

Ich würde gerne mal noch folgende Punkte von Carver wissen:

1. Welche Vorbaulänge wird jetzt bei welcher Rahmegröße verbaut ?
2. Welche Reverb (verstellbereich) wird bei welcher Rahmengröße verbaut?
3. Welche Kettenblattgrößen wird es geben? (Wahrscheinlich doch 24/38, oder?)
4. Welche Kasettengröße wird es geben?
5. Was war jetzt mit XT-Hebeln, sind die jetzt endgültig raus?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Januar 2013)

6. Sind die Ausfallenden beim Rahmengewicht dabei?
7. Ist das Steuerlager beim Rahmengewicht dabei?
8. Ist das X-12-System beim Rahmengewicht dabei?
9. Wann kann bestellt werden?
10. Wann ist mit der Auslieferung zu rechnen?
11. Wann darf ich in Pforzheim Probe sitzen? Fahre eh am WE da vorbei! 

Danke!


----------



## foreigner (8. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> 6. Sind die Ausfallenden beim Rahmengewicht dabei?
> 7. Ist das Steuerlager beim Rahmengewicht dabei?
> 8. Ist das X-12-System beim Rahmengewicht dabei?


 
Hab ich was verpasst? Gab´s jetzt schon eine Angabe zum Rahmengewicht?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Januar 2013)

Latürnich nicht, nur die Schätzung aus dem letzten Jahr, die da lautete 3000g minus 200g Hoffnung.

Hoffe nur, dass es nicht so ausgeht, wie bei dem Mehrwertsteuererhöhungsstreit zwischen der CDU und der SPD. 

2 + 0 = ?

Die Männer mit den grauen Haaren werden sich erinnern können.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2013)

Wollen wir mal niemanden gleich mit so vielen Frage überfordern

Die beiden die "eigentlich" schon klar sein sollten wären ja, wieviel Zacken die Aluscheiben haben und wie weit raufrunter der Sattel geht.

Dann warten wir mal weiter...wartwartwartwart....


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. Januar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> *Ab wann wird es das Bike zu kaufen geben? Ist Q1 / 2013 realistisch oder wird es eher im Herbst 2013 als "2014er" Bike vorgestellt?*
> 
> - Ende Februar: ICB raw and chopped: ein Rahmenkit für Individualisten mit technischem Geschick. Der Rahmen kommt in Teilen und muss KOMPLETT montiert werden, bietet aber gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit, ihn auf den persönlichen Geschmack abzustimmen. Das heißt: Rahmen nicht gestrahlt oder gebürstet, Lager nicht eingepresst. Heißt auch: Maximale Freiheit bezüglich der Oberflächenbehandlung. Sehr geringe Auflage, nur im Onlineshop bestellbar!
> - März: Rahmensets des ICB im gewählten Design werden verfügbar sein, nur im Onlineshop bestellbar.
> ...



Kann über die Verfügbarkeit schon genauere Aussagen getroffen werden?
Bleibt es bei März für die Rahmensets?
Hätte zwar lieber das ICB02, das kommt mir aber zu spät. 
März würde sich bei mir grad noch so ausgehen.


----------



## warp4 (8. Januar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> ...
> Rahmengewicht: Aller Voraussicht nach unter 3000g in Größe M ohne Dämpfer mit Syntace-Achse und 650B Ausfallenden. Noch diesen Monat können wir aber die wahren Gewichte der Serienrahmen verkünden, sobald die Teile fertig hier sind. Beim Eloxieren fallen ja auch nochmal ein paar Gramm weg





Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> 6. Sind die Ausfallenden beim Rahmengewicht dabei?
> 7. Ist das Steuerlager beim Rahmengewicht dabei?
> 8. Ist das X-12-System beim Rahmengewicht dabei?
> 9. Wann kann bestellt werden?
> ...



Auch wenn noch nicht endgültig, aber so als Anhaltspunkt...  
Ach ja, Kassette ist 11-36 fix. Wurde seitens Carver so nach der Schaltungsabstimmung kommuniziert.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Januar 2013)

Mein Held!

Was die unendlichen Weiten des Internets verbergen, findet man halt nur mit warp4! 

Hier die ganze Pracht der Mitteilung:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10108378&postcount=282

Hab gleich mal meine Tabelle um die überschüssigen Werte erleichtert.


----------



## p00nage (8. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Held!
> 
> Was die unendlichen Weiten des Internets verbergen, findet man halt nur mit warp4!
> 
> ...





> IBC-Edition kommt mit 26". (Und zusätzlich 650B Ausfallenden)
> Rahmen kommt mit beiden Ausfallenden.
> *3 Carver Serienbikes* werden *jeweils als 26" und als 650B* erhältlich sein, mit sonst quasi gleicher Ausstattung.
> Dann kommt etwas später eine Limited Edition (Nur vom feinsten), von der ich die Radgröße noch nicht kenne.
> ...




Irgendwie wurde das Projekt mmn nicht korrekt abgeschlossen. Und die Gründe gegen 650b sind ... ^^ Bin gespannt ob sie die Liefertermine einhalten.


----------



## warp4 (8. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Held!
> 
> Was die unendlichen Weiten des Internets verbergen, findet man halt nur mit warp4!
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen


----------



## nuts (8. Januar 2013)

So, verspätet (da lag Schnee!) noch ein frohes Neues - höchste Zeit für Antworten 

Rahmengewicht: Wir wollen hier nicht mehr noch neue Zahlen ins Blaue raten, sondern die Sample-Rahmen (am besten in allen Größen) auf die Waage legen und Zahlen sprechen lassen. Die Sample-Rahmen sollten ja eigentlich zu Weihnachten kommen, und das Wort eigentlich deutet schon an: Weihnachten war nicht. Auch heute kann ich noch nicht sagen, wann die ersten Serienrahmen in Deutschland sein werden. Unser Kontakt in Taiwan hat, das muss man fairerweise sagen, erst zu Weihnachten die finale Bestellung bekommen, zu den Samples für Teamfahrer haben sich noch einige Rahmen für Hersteller, die das ICB als Demobike nutzen wollen, gesellt. Diese Vorab-Bestellung und die RAW-Kit Bestellung liegen vor, und auch die Fahrrad XXL Händler haben ihre Vorbestellung getätigt. 

Diese Bestellung wird gerade geschweißt - ob schon oder doch erst in Kürze klärt eine Anfrage, die heute morgen nach Taiwan ging. 

In jedem Fall ist diese Produktionsreihe, und auch die Produktion der Serienrahmen für Rahmenkits und Komplettbikes, noch voll im angekündigten Zeitplan. Das heißt: Raw-Kits bis Ende Februar, Komplettbikes März, April, Mai (je nach Ausstattung).


----------



## vx2200 (8. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Infos!

Da sind noch ein paar Fragen offen, z.B. gibt es nun die Dämpferoption für die RAW Besteller?

Gibt es da schon was neues?

Gespannten Gruss
Michael


----------



## warp4 (8. Januar 2013)

vx2200 schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos!
> 
> Da sind noch ein paar Fragen offen, z.B. gibt es nun die Dämpferoption für die RAW Besteller?
> 
> ...



Ergänze Nachfrage noch um den Steuersatz 

Ebenfalls gespannten Gruß
Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Januar 2013)

Ich bin für eine Wabcam an der Stelle wo die Rahmen hergestellt werden...dann können wir jeden Tag voller Erwartung selber schauen

G.


----------



## RCC03-Biker (8. Januar 2013)

@nuts
Interpretiere ich das richtig, dass es das ICB 02 evtl. schon im März gibt?
Das wäre natürlich toll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,

werde morgen mal den aktuellen Status in Taiwan abfragen und euch mit Infos versorgen.

So allgemein:
Da die Konstruktionsphase soweit durch ist und andere Projekte den Alltag bestimmen bin ich nicht mehr so oft im Forum. Deswegen schreibt mir einfach ne PN falls wichtige Fragen in der Diskussion auftreten wo Infos von unserer Seite gefordert sind... dann wird sich selbstverständlich gekümmert 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## kopis (8. Januar 2013)

Hi Stefan,

wie schaut´s mit den Dämpfern für die RAW n' Chopped Serie aus??? Basti hat mal was vom MP für 200 Euro gesagt....ist auch ein Vivid Air geplant den man über euch bestellen kann und zu welchem Kurs? Gibt's da neue Info´s zu??

grüße kopis


----------



## Stefan.Stark (8. Januar 2013)

Hi Kopis,

wird gecheckt... hab morgen noch n großes Meeting, versuche euch bis Nachmittag neue Infos zu posten.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## kopis (8. Januar 2013)

supi...vielen Dank  bin schon ganz gespannt wann die Rahmen kommen und was sie wiegen werden ???


----------



## nuts (9. Januar 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> supi...vielen Dank  bin schon ganz gespannt wann die Rahmen kommen und was sie wiegen werden ???



steht hier schon mehrfach: 

raw rahmen bis Ende Februar
Rahmenkits März
Komplettbikes April, Mai

Genaues Gewicht bis Februar, bis dahin: ca. 3000g


----------



## kopis (9. Januar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> steht hier schon mehrfach:
> 
> raw rahmen bis Ende Februar
> Rahmenkits März
> ...



das ist/war mir alles bekannt...mir gings nur um die Vorfreude auf meinen raw Rahmenkit und die Spannung, was er wirklich wiegen wird 

schöner wäre gewesen, du hättest was zum Dämpferupdate gesagt steht der Preis für die raw n' chopped Kunden jetzt bei 200  für den MP fest? 
Gibt es auch ein Updateangebot auf einen Vivid Air von euch?  Was wird der kosten? 
Viel spannendere Themen als die ollen Kammelen "Liefertermine" 
Es sind doch schon alle mit dem geistigen Aufbau der raw n' chopped Rahmen beschäftigt...da wären die Info´s sehr nützlich!

grüße kopis


----------



## Touby (9. Januar 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> das ist/war mir alles bekannt...mir gings nur um die Vorfreude auf meinen raw Rahmenkit und die Spannung, was er wirklich wiegen wird
> 
> schöner wäre gewesen, du hättest was zum Dämpferupdate gesagt steht der Preis für die raw n' chopped Kunden jetzt bei 200  für den MP fest?
> Gibt es auch ein Updateangebot auf einen Vivid Air von euch?  Was wird der kosten?
> ...



....und wann man den Steuersatz bestellen kann??


----------



## nuts (9. Januar 2013)

Bin dran, der Stefan auch - wir melden uns so bald wie möglich!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Januar 2013)

Komplettbikes doch erst April/Mai. Schade. Dann fällt das ICB 02 doch raus.
Dann muss ich mal schaun, ob das was mit dem Rahmenkit noch was wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Januar 2013)

Servus,

habe gerade die Info bekommen, dass die ersten Schmiedeteile am 25. Januar bei unserem Rahmenbrutzler ankommen... die Produktion dürfte ca. 10 Tage in Anspruch nehmen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, wie viele Schmiedeteile in der ersten Rutsche produziert wurden/werden... da die ersten Muster noch mit CNC-Teilen gemacht wurden müssen die Schmiedeteile noch abgenommen werden. D.h. wenn noch nachproduziert werden muss, dann werden die ersten (Kunden-)Rahmen wahrscheinlich Ende Februar in den Flieger gesetzt. Daumen drücken, dass die Jungs und Mädels keinen Mist bei den Schmiedeteilen gebaut haben 
We will keep you updated!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Januar 2013)

Ich nehm auch ne gefräste Wippe wenn's eng werden sollte  
Neuigkeiten bzgl Dämpfer und Steuersatz?
Und was meinst du mit nachproduzieren?

Gruss


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Januar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Ich nehm auch ne gefräste Wippe wenn's eng werden sollte
> Neuigkeiten bzgl Dämpfer und Steuersatz?
> Und was meinst du mit nachproduzieren?
> 
> Gruss



Meinst du beim Dämpfer die Rawkäufer? Da gibts jetzt fix einen Monarch Plus RC3 für 200Euronen. Wenn nicht dann überlese meinen Beitrag

G.


----------



## Pintie (10. Januar 2013)

ich würde sogar eine laminierte wippe nehmen 

bin auf die ersten bilder vom blauen gespannt. das wird die entscheidung sicher beeinflussen.


----------



## benzinkanister (10. Januar 2013)

Hey Jörg, ja meine die RAW-Fraktion. Der rc3 für 200 wäre Top aber das hab ich bisher noch nicht offiziell gelesen.

Gruß


----------



## Sun_dancer (10. Januar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe gerade die Info bekommen, dass die ersten Schmiedeteile am 25. Januar bei unserem Rahmenbrutzler ankommen... die Produktion dürfte ca. 10 Tage in Anspruch nehmen.
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht genau, wie viele Schmiedeteile in der ersten Rutsche produziert wurden/werden... da die ersten Muster noch mit CNC-Teilen gemacht wurden müssen die Schmiedeteile noch abgenommen werden. D.h. wenn noch nachproduziert werden muss, dann werden die ersten (Kunden-)Rahmen wahrscheinlich Ende Februar in den Flieger gesetzt. Daumen drücken, dass die Jungs und Mädels keinen Mist bei den Schmiedeteilen gebaut haben
> ...



Saubär... 





benzinkanister schrieb:


> Hey Jörg, ja meine die RAW-Fraktion. Der  rc3 für 200 wäre Top aber das hab ich bisher noch nicht offiziell  gelesen.
> 
> Gruß



Doch... Wurde in einem anderen Thread von nuts so bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (10. Januar 2013)

Kannst mir mal den link geben? Bitte


----------



## MirkoR (10. Januar 2013)

In de wo es um das RWAW Kit geht..


----------



## Kaltumformer (10. Januar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich würde sogar eine laminierte wippe nehmen


Weihnachten 2013 ist doch nicht mehr lang hin. 



Merlin7 schrieb:


> bin auf die ersten bilder vom blauen gespannt. das wird die entscheidung sicher beeinflussen.



Wenn das Liteville die gleiche Farbe hat wie das was als Beispiel in der Abstimmung war, dann wird es wohl. (Ich hoffe aber es wird bisschen dunkler.  ) So viel zum (Farb-)Eindruck von verschiedenen Photos des gleiches Rads:











sind noch weitere im Album des Users: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55342




RCC03-Biker schrieb:


> Komplettbikes doch erst April/Mai. Schade.


Das "Datum" steht doch schon länger!


----------



## RCC03-Biker (10. Januar 2013)

Ja, aber diese Aussage machte mir halt Hoffnung 


nuts schrieb:


> In jedem Fall ist diese Produktionsreihe, und auch die Produktion der Serienrahmen für Rahmenkits und Komplettbikes, noch voll im angekündigten Zeitplan. Das heißt: Raw-Kits bis Ende Februar, Komplettbikes März, April, Mai (je nach Ausstattung).


----------



## p00nage (10. Januar 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Weihnachten 2013 ist doch nicht mehr lang hin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja mein Rad ;-) Die Farbe lässt sich schlecht fotografieren, ist aber mmn bei vielen elox Farben. Ich würde es als blauer definieren, ohne einen so starken metallischen Glanz. Bin mit der Farbkombination aber voll zufrieden.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Kannst mir mal den link geben? Bitte



Hier, hoffe es geht von dem Puter hier aus.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10211166&postcount=673


G.


----------



## benzinkanister (11. Januar 2013)

ð


----------



## messias (11. Januar 2013)

?


----------



## benzinkanister (12. Januar 2013)

messias schrieb:


> ?



war ein  -Smiley von meinem smarten fone 

 @nuts:

fürs unterrohr ist doch ein steinschlagschutz-decor geplant, gibts den zum raw-rahmen dazu?

gruß


----------



## olsche (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hat einer der aufgebauten Proto-Rahmen Größe "L"?
Ich bräuchte nämlich mal die Länge der Bremsleitungen...
Meine alte Bremse ist hinüber und ich wollte vermeiden jetzt die neuen Bremsleitung am alten Bike zu kürzen um dann im Sommer/Herbst festzustellen das ich für den neuen Rahmen neue Leitungen zu kaufen.

Gruß,
Olsche

P.S.: Wie breit ist der Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (21. Januar 2013)

olsche schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat einer der aufgebauten Proto-Rahmen Größe "L"?
> Ich bräuchte nämlich mal die Länge der Bremsleitungen...
> Meine alte Bremse ist hinüber und ich wollte vermeiden jetzt die neuen Bremsleitung am alten Bike zu kürzen um dann im Sommer/Herbst festzustellen das ich für den neuen Rahmen neue Leitungen zu kaufen.
> ...



Ein einfacher Blick in die Projektübersicht und siehe da, die Lenkerfrage ist beantwortet: 780mm
Zumindest fürs ICB. Andere Versionen? Please ask Carver...
Beide Protos hatten Rahmengröße M.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## olsche (21. Januar 2013)

Okay, trotzdem würde mich die Bremsleitungslänge interessieren, falls einer der Verantwortlich das hier liest...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## benzinkanister (30. Januar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Dämpferpumpe zum Raw-Rahmen dazu wenn man den Monarch mit ordert?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2013)

Hi olsche,

kann Dir leider noch nicht sagen, welche Bremsleitungslänge bei Größe L benötigt wird. Das wird dieser Tage beim Assembler festgelegt, wenn die ersten Rahmen montiert werden (wir hatten nur zwei Größe M Muster).

Hi benzinkanister,

normalerweise sind bei den OEM-Dämpfern keine Pumpen dabei, werde das aber noch mal genau prüfen.

Allgemein:
Wenn akute Fragen auftauchen, einfach ne PN an mich. Im Moment stehen so viele andere Dinge an und das IBC frißt ordentlich Zeit, wenn mans richtig macht  Deswegen bin ich nur unregelmäßig online, aber wenn ne PN rein kommt, bekomme ich ne Email und kann (hoffentlich) Antworten liefern...

Greez,
Stefan

Achsoja: Die ersten Rahmen sind in Produktion. Ich hoffe, dass die Dinger noch vor Chinese New Year auf die Reise gehen. Dann gibts auch bald Bilder in der Serienausstattung


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Januar 2013)

Weißt du was von dem durch nuts angekündigten Zwischenbericht von Basti?
Wenn hier drauf nicht antwortest gibt's ne PN


----------



## Stefan.Stark (30. Januar 2013)

Werde dem Basti mal vor die Leiste treten, dass er in die Pötte kommt


----------



## Micha-L (30. Januar 2013)




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie fällt mir da Spontan Homer ein "Football in die Leisten"


----------



## olsche (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo Stefan, danke schonmal für die Antwort...
Werde mir mal anhand der Geo die Bremsleitung grob berechnen. Wenn´s dann nicht mehr passt hab ich halt Pech...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrutalHomer (7. Februar 2013)

Beobachte jetzt schon nen bisschen das der User JackasS hier diverse Themen zuspamt kann sich da bitte mal nen Admin drum kümmern


----------



## erbchen (10. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher..., aber war nicht auch mal die Rede von einem reinen Carver AM-Bike im Stile das ICB? Oder irre ich mich?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen!

Gruß Daniel

PS: Wie hoch war das Rahmen Dämpfergewicht des ICB? Sorry wenn ichs überlesen habe.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (10. Februar 2013)

Servus erbchen,

das finale Gewicht wird bekannt gegeben, wenn die ersten Serienrahmen endlich da sind. Dann wiegen wir noch mal alle Rahmengrößen und posten eine Liste.

Im CAD kann man zwar schon einiges ausrechnen lassen, aber bei einem kompletten Rahmen kommen doch zu viele Unsicherheiten dazu (vor allem das Gewicht der Schweißnähte und die Toleranzen bei den Wandstärken).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## doriuscrow (10. Februar 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Servus erbchen,
> 
> das finale Gewicht wird bekannt gegeben, wenn die ersten Serienrahmen endlich da sind. Dann wiegen wir noch mal alle Rahmengrößen und posten eine Liste.
> 
> ...


 
Schickt mir doch einen in "L" ... ich habe eine sehr gute Waage und könnte euch diese Arbeit abnehmen ...

Reimar


----------



## erbchen (10. Februar 2013)

Hi Stefan,

danke für die Antwort!

Könntest du noch die eigentliche Frage zu ner Lightversion beantworten?

Das wäre mir wichtig, da ich glaube, dass das ICB ne nummer zu "dick" für mich ist.

Gruß D


----------



## Atti86 (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bin jetzt beim durchforsten nicht ganz schlau geworden, für welchen Bereich das ICB ausgelegt wurde/wird.
Die Fanes ist ja ein Enduro, der Rahmen ist sehr stabil und voluminös gebaut, dass es auch als Light-Freerider durchgeht.
Wie sieht es mit dem ICB aus, spielt es in der gleichen Liga?
Gibt es eine offizielle Bikepark-Freigabe.
Wenn man allein von den Bildern ausgeht, sieht das ICB im Vergleich zu der Fanes "filigraner" aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (11. Februar 2013)

Bikeparkfreigabe gibt's nicht. Von der GEO macht sich das Teil mit 180ger Gabel im bikepark aber bestimmt nicht so übel. Mit den 650b ausfallern nochn bischen tieferlegen und Radstand verlängern geht auch . Ob's hält kann wohl niemand wirklich sagen. Der Prototyp hat aber schon ein bischen was mitgemacht so wie ich das hier gelesen habe.


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. Februar 2013)

Atti86 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine offizielle Bikepark-Freigabe.



Das Rad steht unter WTFPL Lizenz [1]. In sofern stellt sich die Frage garnicht erst.

[1] http://www.wtfpl.net/


----------



## Stefan.Stark (11. Februar 2013)

Hi erbchen,

eine extra SL-Version neben den Serienbikes ist nicht geplant, aber ein Individualaufbau mit leichten Teilen und 150er Gabel ist sicher nix verkehrtes.

Thema Bikeparkfreigabe:
Darüber haben wir schon einige male gesprochen, das Problem ist letztendlich die Definition. Bikeparkfreigabe wird oft mit der Lizenz zum Unfug machen verwechselt, deswegen gib es so etwas bei uns garnicht. Wenn mans kann, kann das Bike so einiges. Schaut euch an, was der Max mit der Kiste veranstaltet, aber der weiß halt auch wie man fährt...
Mit der normalen Gewährleistung und dem Chrash-Replacement ist ja jeder gut bedient... und wenn einer das Ding wirklich beim 7m-Drop zerlegt, dann muss man das ja nicht extra erwähnen, wenn man das Bike in den Laden schleift 
Will natürlich niemanden zu bösen Schandtaten animieren, aber ich habe lange genug im Radladen geschafft, um zu wissen wie es letztendlich läuft 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Bikier (12. Februar 2013)

Einen schönen Abend zusammen,
ich frug mich unlängst, ob in den Serienbikes eine Gabel mit Tapered Schaft verbaut wird.
Hintergrund meiner Frage ist, ob das Angleset mit dem die Serienbikes gespecced sind auch Tapered Gabelschäfte kann oder nur 1 1/8.
Habs nirgendwo gefunden. Danke an den, der verbindlich Licht in die Sache bringen kann  würde mir sehr helfen, da ich gerade mein ICB specce und die Gabel noch nicht geordert habe, aber das Angleset später sehr gerne hätte...wenn man es mal bekommen kann...für den Zeitraum zwischendrin wirds wohl ein 0° Steuersatz sein müssen.
Also tapered oder nicht tapered Gabel kaufen...das ist hier die Frage


----------



## Bikier (13. Februar 2013)

kleine Recherche zu dem Thema hat auch diesen hier zutage gefördert:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-143-p.asp
Damit ist es dann auch egal ob tapered oder nicht...gibt offenbar sogar ein Reduzierstück, so dass man wahlweise Gabeln mit Tapered Schaft und mit 1 1/8 Schaft mit ein und demselben Steuersatz fahren kann.


----------



## tobsinger (13. Februar 2013)

beim canecreek angleset kannst Du auch beide arten von gabeln fahren.


----------



## Hackfresse1887 (20. Februar 2013)

Wuerde meinen First Edition Rahmen in L gern abgeben.
bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## konsti-d (28. Februar 2013)

ne kurze Frage, weil´s mir grad zu viel Arbeit ist die Threads durchzuforsten:
kann man mit 650b eigentlich den vollen Federweg nutzen? Nur so aus Neugier..


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> ne kurze Frage, weil´s mir grad zu viel Arbeit ist die Threads durchzuforsten:
> kann man mit 650b eigentlich den vollen Federweg nutzen? Nur so aus Neugier..



Wenn du die 650B Ausfallenden verwendest, dann ja.

G.


----------



## konsti-d (28. Februar 2013)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (28. Februar 2013)

welchen bohrungsdurchmesser müssen denn die dämpferbuchsen haben?


----------



## kopis (28. Februar 2013)

8mm


----------



## benzinkanister (28. Februar 2013)

danke


----------



## X99 (7. März 2013)

Gibt es einen passenden Rockguard (ähnlich der Liteville Lösung) ?


----------



## foreigner (7. März 2013)

Du meinst doch das Ding am Schaltwerk oder?


----------



## foreigner (7. März 2013)

Nein, das steht normal aber auch nur noch mehr ab. Außerdem stabilisiert der nur das Ausfallende, was im zweifelsfall ja wegbiegen soll. Das ist ja günstig austauschbar. Mit Rockguard geht alles aufs Schaltwerk und somit das teure Schaltwerk kaputt.
Zum Glück hat das ICB also keinen.
Mit Shadow-Schaltwerk passier ja auch noch weniger mal was. Mir ist nur ein einziges mal ein Ausfallende gebrochen, das war 2003, da bin ich von einen Northshore abgerutscht. Schaltwerk war dank gebrochenem Ausfallende heil.
Rockguard= Sinnloses Teil.


----------



## X99 (7. März 2013)

Ich halte es für sinnvoll und daher die Frage an die Carver-Entwickler


----------



## foreigner (7. März 2013)

Naja, Entwickler hat´s ziemlich viele.  Ich weiß auch noch, dass darüber kurz (da waren sich ausnahmsweise nämlich mal alle einig) diskutiert wurde und die Gründe, weshalb es das nicht hat, stehen oben.
Du kannst dir aber natürlich gerne noch ein Antwort von den Carver-Leuten geben lassen. Aber geben tuts definitiv keinen.

Was mich interressiern würde: Was findest du an einem Rock Guard sinnvoll?

Ich kann´s nämlich nicht nachvollziehen. Das einzige das er bewirkt, ist doch, dass man sich statt dem austauschbaren Ausfallende eher das Schaltwerk runiert. Und ein paar Gramm mehr Gewicht.


----------



## kandyman (7. März 2013)

Sind irgendwo die Farben der Komponenten am ICB01 dokumentiert? Ist die Gabel schwarz und der Rest auch? Oder ist wo (ausser am Rahmen) blau dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (7. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Sind irgendwo die Farben der Komponenten am ICB01 dokumentiert? Ist die Gabel schwarz und der Rest auch? Oder ist wo (ausser am Rahmen) blau dabei?


Ausfallende und Wippe, sonst nirgens.


----------



## kandyman (7. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Ausfallende und Wippe, sonst nirgens.



Du weisst welche Farbe die Komponenten haben?


----------



## Paramedicus (7. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Du weisst welche Farbe die Komponenten haben?




http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=612992


----------



## kandyman (7. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=612992



Ich kenne den Thread und habe ihn mehrfach gelesen bzw. dort nach den Infos gesucht.

Bist du einfach ein Besserwisser oder überseh ich wirklich was? 

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Kurzposts!


----------



## nino85 (7. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Thread und habe ihn mehrfach gelesen bzw. dort nach den Infos gesucht.
> 
> Bist du einfach ein Besserwisser oder überseh ich wirklich was?
> 
> Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Kurzposts!



Die Info ist etwas versteckt 

Die Respond-Komponenten gibt es nur in Schwarz/weiss.
Gabel auch.

Die Laufräder ebenfalls. Es wird also wohl auf silber-blau-weiß oder silber-blau-schwarz rauslaufen. Die Roten Decals am LRS mal weggelassen.

Sonderfarben halte ich bei der Größe von Carver eher für unwahrscheinlich - da muss man schon Canyon sein (siehe Charger-Sonderfarben).

Ich hoffe ja persönlich abgesehen von der Gabel (bei der isses mir egal) auf schwarze Anbauteile .


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2013)

Schwarz wird die Gabel wohl werden, zumindest war das der Konsens der zum Schluß rausgekommen ist.
Da der Dämpfer von vornherein in schwarz festgelegt wurde....zum Glück

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paramedicus (7. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Thread und habe ihn mehrfach gelesen bzw. dort nach den Infos gesucht.
> 
> Bist du einfach ein Besserwisser oder überseh ich wirklich was?



Beides! Die Länge der Posts tut ja nix zur Sache.
Blau an Wippe und Ausfallende sieht man da und alles andere wird schwarz.
Naben und Felgendecals sind auch schwarz mit blau-schwarzen Decals.
Die kommen ja sicher aber eh ab
Oder anders, wo erwartest du denn noch mehr Farbe?


----------



## kandyman (7. März 2013)

Erstmal sorry fürs Meckern - hätte nicht sein müssen!  :-(

Mit den Farben vom 01er-Modell hat die Entscheidung zum Forumsbike glaube ich nix zu tun, von daher könnten die Respond-Teile und die Gabel auch in Weiß kommen - bin mir nicht sicher ob mir das gefallen würde...


----------



## coastalwolf (7. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nein, das steht normal aber auch nur noch mehr ab. Außerdem stabilisiert der nur das Ausfallende, was im zweifelsfall ja wegbiegen soll. Das ist ja günstig austauschbar. Mit Rockguard geht alles aufs Schaltwerk und somit das teure Schaltwerk kaputt.
> Zum Glück hat das ICB also keinen.
> Mit Shadow-Schaltwerk passier ja auch noch weniger mal was. Mir ist nur ein einziges mal ein Ausfallende gebrochen, das war 2003, da bin ich von einen Northshore abgerutscht. Schaltwerk war dank gebrochenem Ausfallende heil.
> Rockguard= Sinnloses Teil.



Die Idee am Rockguard ist eben, dass das Schaltwerk erst gar nicht getroffen werden soll. Von daher kann ich Deinen Ausführungen nicht ganz folgen. 

Für den von Dir beschriebenen Fall bietet der Rockguard sicher keinen Schutz. Wie der Name schon sagt, geht es eher um das was von der Seite kommt. 

Bist Du überhaupt schon mal eine Saison mit einem Rockguard gefahren? Oder gibts Du hier nur die Carver-Argumentation aufgrund der Patentsituation wieder?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. März 2013)

Na, aber irgendwo muss die Energie des Aufpralls ja doch hin. Wohin leitet der Rockguard die denn weiter? Absorbieren wird er die ja wohl nicht!?

Die Frage hab ich mir schon immer gestellt. 

Das SLX-Schaltwerk kostet übrigens 60 .


----------



## Paramedicus (7. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Erstmal sorry fürs Meckern - hätte nicht sein müssen!  :-(
> 
> Mit den Farben vom 01er-Modell hat die Entscheidung zum Forumsbike glaube ich nix zu tun, von daher könnten die Respond-Teile und die Gabel auch in Weiß kommen - bin mir nicht sicher ob mir das gefallen würde...



Is recht. Irgendwer (nuts?) hatte geschrieben,die Gabeln kämen auch da in schwarz. Allerdings ist ja nun zu befürchten das die Duro in Silber/Blau
kommt.


----------



## coastalwolf (7. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Na, aber irgendwo muss die Energie des Aufpralls ja doch hin. Wohin leitet der Rockguard die denn weiter? Absorbieren wird er die ja wohl nicht!?
> 
> Die Frage hab ich mir schon immer gestellt.
> 
> Das SLX-Schaltwerk kostet Ã¼brigens 60 â¬.



Durch den Aufnahmepunkt des Schaltwerks ins Schaltauge bzw. Ã¼ber den zweiten Anschraubpunkt direkt in das Ausfallende bzw. die Kettenstrebe. 

Der Aufnahmepunkt des Schaltwerks ist aber sicherlich nicht die Schwachstelle des Bauteils, oder?


----------



## X99 (8. März 2013)

Nein es ist das X-12 Schaltauge. Schaut euch mal die Kontaktfläche der Verschraubung an und die Lasteinleitung durch das Schaltwerk. Die von Syntace erdachte Sollbruchstelle arbeitet nicht. Es reisst das Gewinde aus dem Schaltauge, verbiegt die Schraube und zerstört die Kontaktfläche - ohne Rockguard bekommst Du das nie wieder ans Halten.


----------



## foreigner (8. März 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Die Idee am Rockguard ist eben, dass das Schaltwerk erst gar nicht getroffen werden soll. Von daher kann ich Deinen Ausführungen nicht ganz folgen.
> 
> Für den von Dir beschriebenen Fall bietet der Rockguard sicher keinen Schutz. Wie der Name schon sagt, geht es eher um das was von der Seite kommt.
> 
> Bist Du überhaupt schon mal eine Saison mit einem Rockguard gefahren? Oder gibts Du hier nur die Carver-Argumentation aufgrund der Patentsituation wieder?


 
Nein, bin ich nicht gefahren, ich gebe nur meine Meinung wieder. Dass das Schaltwerk bei Belastung von der Seite kaputt geht, halte ich eigentlich auch für den ungewöhnlichsten Fall, weshalb ein Schaltwerk wirklich kaputt geht, insbesondere bei Shadow-Schaltwerken. Und bei wirklich so großer Belastung, gibt klassischer Weise das Schaltauge nach. Alle Fälle die ich kenne, an denen Schaltwerke oder Schaltaugen drauf gingen waren Belastungen direkt auf das Schaltwerk, weil es an einem Hindernisss hängen geblieben ist oder hart aufgesetzt hat, oder weil ein anderer von hinten dagegen gefahren ist.
Also ich brauch´s nicht und würde mir das Ding auch gar nicht dran schrauben.


----------



## nino85 (8. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Beides! Die Länge der Posts tut ja nix zur Sache.
> Blau an Wippe und Ausfallende sieht man da und alles andere wird schwarz.
> Naben und Felgendecals sind auch schwarz mit blau-schwarzen Decals.
> Die kommen ja sicher aber eh ab
> Oder anders, wo erwartest du denn noch mehr Farbe?



Schwarz ist nur für das ICB2 gesetzt worden - für das ICB 1 gab es keine Abstimmung.
Von Blau-schwarzen Decals der Felgen habe ich auch nichts gelesen. Es gab nur mal eine Aussage von Basti Tegtmaier, dass es möglicherweise angepasste Decals geben könnte. Oder wo kommt die Info her?


----------



## Paramedicus (8. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Schwarz ist nur für das ICB2 gesetzt worden - für das ICB 1 gab es keine Abstimmung.
> Von Blau-schwarzen Decals der Felgen habe ich auch nichts gelesen. Es gab nur mal eine Aussage von Basti Tegtmaier, dass es möglicherweise angepasste Decals geben könnte. Oder wo kommt die Info her?



Ja, irgendwann wurde das besprochen. Aber, ibc 1 mit rot schwarzen decals? Ich glaub das nich. Davon ab, dieser lrs auch in schwarz erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nino85 (13. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Ja, irgendwann wurde das besprochen. Aber, ibc 1 mit rot schwarzen decals? Ich glaub das nich. Davon ab, dieser lrs auch in schwarz erhältlich.



Hoffen wir das Beste


----------



## konsti-d (14. März 2013)

gibt es eigentlich einen Rohrsatz für alle Größen, der dann anders abgeschnitten und zusammengeschweißt wird?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Hi konsti-d,

jepp, das ist bei fast allen Bikes so... unterschiedliche Rohrsätze für unterschiedliche Größen erfordern fette Stückzahlen um wirtschaftlich zu sein.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## konsti-d (14. März 2013)

danke, hat mich nur interessiert, da mir aufgefallen ist, dass die Rahmen sich grade im Steuerrohrbereich deutlich unterscheiden.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Das liegt vor allem an den unterschiedlich langen Steuerrohren, dadurch verändert sich die Überschneidung von Ober- und Unterrohr. Das macht sich optisch am stärksten bemerkbar.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## DIP (14. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark
Sers Stefan,
Pendel aktuell zwischen dem ICB01 und dem ICB02 und hab da ma nen Schwung an fragen.
Sind alle nicht dein Fachbereich, wär aber cool wenn du sie an nen PM weiterleiten könntest...
Paar davon sind schon öfters gestellt worden, ne klare Antwort fehlt aber noch 

Fragen zum ICB01:
- In welcher Farbe wird die Suntour Durolux Gabel verbaut?
- Und wie schauts mit dem Durolux Dämpfer aus? Kommt der in dem Aftermarket Bronze oder gibts fürs ICB01 was Spezielles?

Fragen zum ICB02:
- Es wird ja der Lenker "Syntace Vector 7075 High20" verbaut. Aber in welchem Winkel? 8° oder 12°?
- Die SunRingle Charger Pro Laufräder gibt es im Aftermarket nur in mit roten Naben zu kaufen. Werden diese auch am ICB02 zu sehen sein?
- Was für eine SRAM Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze wird bei Rahmengröße M montiert? 125mm oder 150mm?

Schöne Grüße, diP


----------



## Stefan.Stark (14. März 2013)

Gude DIP,

ich leite Deine Fragen mal weiter... Infos folgen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (15. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Gude DIP,
> 
> ich leite Deine Fragen mal weiter... Infos folgen.
> 
> ...



Und falls sie immernoch in der Entscheidungsfindung sind...dann steuer das mal in die Richtung 150mm bei Größe M

Ihr habt euch ja beim Lenker schon für die kleinerZahl falsch entschieden

G.


----------



## Peter Lustig (15. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und falls sie immernoch in der Entscheidungsfindung sind...dann steuer das mal in die Richtung 150mm bei Größe M
> 
> Ihr habt euch ja beim Lenker schon für die kleinerZahl falsch entschieden
> 
> G.



nee, 125mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (15. März 2013)

DIP schrieb:


> Pendel aktuell zwischen dem ICB01 und dem ICB02



geht mir auch so. icb 1 + teile verkaufen und Upgraden ist schon auch eine Option. Aber wo fängt man da an und wo hört man auf.



DIP schrieb:


> Paar davon sind schon öfters gestellt worden, ne klare Antwort fehlt aber noch
> 
> Fragen zum ICB01:
> - In welcher Farbe wird die Suntour Durolux Gabel verbaut?
> ...



- Die schwarze Gabel hatte bei der Abstimmung ja mehr Stimmen. Ob das beim ICB 1 auch angewendet wird... (ich finde weiße Gabel geht gar nicht)

- syntace -> trotz sehr vieler Stimmen im Forum die für 12° gebettelt haben wurde wohl 8° genommen - warum verstehe ich auch nicht. 12° ist wesentlich besser wenn man kein DH bike will.
- Sunringele hab ich im Aftermarkt auch schon in anderen Farben gesehen. Ansage war mal das die angepasst kommen. 
- 150mm reverb war mal ab L versprochen.


----------



## kandyman (15. März 2013)

@Stefan.Stark - Farbe der Respond-Teile (Kurbel, Lenker, Vorbau) am ICB01 wären auch interessant!


----------



## DIP (15. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> geht mir auch so. icb 1 + teile verkaufen und Upgraden ist schon auch eine Option. Aber wo fängt man da an und wo hört man auf.



Mein momentaner Plan wenn ich mich fürs ICB01 entscheid:





Gewicht um ein Kilo auf ICB02 Niveau gedrückt für 825
Wenn man die alten Komponenten noch verkauft komm ich preislich am ende bei so 2400 raus


----------



## Pintie (15. März 2013)

ja wir verstehen uns 

meine Liste schaut Ã¤hnlich aus.

- Zee Bremse hab ich schon - die wÃ¼rde ich aber auch beim icb 2 einbauen.
- Kassette und shifter wÃ¼rde ich auch XT nehmen. 
- Kurbel wÃ¤re optional - wenn dann slx weil auch nicht schlechter (nur kein 180er Version).
- LR - wÃ¼rde ich halt 650B nehmen. (was hauptgrund fÃ¼r ICB1 wÃ¤re). 350â¬ 1800g
Raceface lenker und vorbau wÃ¼rden gegen syntace getauscht. 

Am ende kommt man Preislich aber auch in icb 2 Regionen. und die Reverb finde ich besser.

Deshalb gibt es auch die Variante ICB 2 - lyrik gegen durolux tauschen und 650B rein. KÃ¶nnte dann sogar paar â¬ mehr bringen als kosten.

naja und icb 1 ist hÃ¼bscher


----------



## wanderer1219 (15. März 2013)

Im ersten Post steht:
"- März: Rahmensets des ICB im gewählten Design werden verfügbar sein, nur im Onlineshop bestellbar."
Ich hab die Antwort hier bestimmt schon überflogen und wieder vergessen. Jetzt find ich sie nicht mehr.
Heißt das, man kann die Farbe beim Rahmenset sich aussuchen?
Oder kommt die Aussage über das Design aus der Zeit in der noch über das Design diskutiert wurde?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. März 2013)

Die Rahmenkits sollen in allen drei Farben verfügbar sein. Das wurde bisher auch noch nicht dementiert.

Nur das mit "-März" wird wohl nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (16. März 2013)

DIP schrieb:


> @_Stefan.Stark_
> Sers Stefan,
> Pendel aktuell zwischen dem ICB01 und dem ICB02 und hab da ma nen Schwung an fragen.
> Sind alle nicht dein Fachbereich, wär aber cool wenn du sie an nen PM weiterleiten könntest...
> ...



Hi DIP,

sorry für die Verspätung... hab vergessen die Antworten weiter zu leiten:

_Fragen zum ICB01:
- In welcher Farbe wird die Suntour Durolux Gabel verbaut?_*Weiss* *und 170mm.*_
- Und wie schauts mit dem Durolux Dämpfer aus? Kommt der in dem Aftermarket Bronze oder gibts fürs ICB01 was Spezielles?_*Der  kommt gar nicht, weil wir keinen Musterdämpfer zum Testen bekommen  haben. Ohne Muster kein Setup, also kommt jetzt ein Monarch R rein. Das  hat noch Basti entschieden, ist für mich aber 100%ig nachvollziehbar.
*_
Fragen zum ICB02:
- Es wird ja der Lenker "Syntace Vector 7075 High20" verbaut. Aber in welchem Winkel? 8° oder 12°?_ *8°*_
-  Die SunRingle Charger Pro Laufräder gibt es im Aftermarket nur in mit  roten Naben zu kaufen. Werden diese auch am ICB02 zu sehen sein?_*Nein, wir haben blau eloxiert angefragt. Wenn das nicht geht, nehmen wir schwarz.*_
- Was für eine SRAM Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze wird bei Rahmengröße M montiert? 125mm oder 150mm?_*125mm bei allen Rahmengrössen. 

*Greez,
Stefan


P.S.: Dass es jetzt 125er Reverb in allen Größen geworden sind, hat wahrscheinlich einkaufs- oder montagetechnische Gründe (also Mindestmengen oder Probleme bei der Zuordnung am Band). Kann mich erinnern, dass für die größeren Rahmen 150er Reverb geplant waren. Mal nachfragen, was da der Hintergrund ist...*
*


----------



## konsti-d (17. März 2013)

ich muss dich mal loben, Stefan, dir scheint wirklich was an dem Projekt zu liegen und du steckst da glaub ich auch ne Menge Herzblut rein.

Carver ansonsten zeigt sich mMn nicht besonders interessiert, außer dem einen Ingenieur, dessen Aufgabengebiet ja eigentlich wo anders liegen sollte, kümmert sich hier keiner.
Warum gibt es keine Infos über Änderungen im Projekt? Wenn die Community schon nicht alles mitbestimmen kann - was okay ist - könnte sie zumindest informiert werden. Ohne tausendmal nachfragen zu müssen.
Der Beitrag von den Carver-Designern war ja auch verschwindend gering.
Alles in allem ganz schön lieblos wie das Ganze angegangen wird, Stefan ausgenommen.

Ist nur der Eindruck der bei mir entstanden ist, wobei ich eigentlich immer alles verfolgt hab.


----------



## warp4 (17. März 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> ich muss dich mal loben, Stefan, dir scheint wirklich was an dem Projekt zu liegen und du steckst da glaub ich auch ne Menge Herzblut rein.
> 
> Carver ansonsten zeigt sich mMn nicht besonders interessiert, außer dem einen Ingenieur, dessen Aufgabengebiet ja eigentlich wo anders liegen sollte, kümmert sich hier keiner.
> Warum gibt es keine Infos über Änderungen im Projekt? Wenn die Community schon nicht alles mitbestimmen kann - was okay ist - könnte sie zumindest informiert werden. Ohne tausendmal nachfragen zu müssen.
> ...



Du bist nicht der Einzige....  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. März 2013)

Dem kann man nur zustimmen! Ich zB habe das Projekt seit dem Anfang - meist im Stillen - mitverfolgt. Und während Stefan sehr bemüht ist, Bilder zu posten, Fragen zu beantworten und Updates zu geben, fällt "PR" seitens Carver sehr, sehr dünn aus. 

Wieso muss man alle einzelnen Informationen zu Geo, Design, Liefertermin usw. mühsam aus den Threads rausfischen? Wieso gibt's auf der Carver-Website nur eine Randnotiz zu diesem großartigen Projekt? Wieso wird das in keiner Bike-Zeitschrift ausführlich erwähnt, bis auf diesen komischen Artikel, in der ein paar andere Entwickler das Projekt kommentieren? Es ist doch eigentlich komisch, dass die Oberen bei Carver so ein Projekt starten, aber sich kaum um ein bisschen mehr Informationsfluss oder einfach Werbung bemühen. So ist es einfach nur unklug, nicht diese hübschen Fotos von den Testfahrten oder das aktuelle mit dem ganzen Team auf der Carver und vielleicht Fahrrad-XXL Website zu veröffentlichen! Marketing, Entwicklung und Aufbau, soll das alles der Stefan (und in Konstruktionsangelegenheiten Basti) übernehmen? So sieht das zumindest für den Leser im IBC aus.

Dabei wird's immer widersinniger wenn man genauer darüber nachdenkt: Es gehört eine ganze Portion (unternehmerischen) Mut, ein Bike von einem Forum (mitzu-)entwickeln lassen und dazu noch eine neue Produktlinie - wie sich durch Abstimmung ergab - zu öffnen. Dann wird die Leitung eine Rabenmutter und der 1-2 Leute müssen sich um das "Forumkind" alleine kümmern. 

Zuletzt sollte man noch marktwirtschaftliche Aspekte erwägen: Da ja Carver zu Fahrrad-XXL gehört, hätte man hier mit sehr wenig finanziellen Aufwand viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit auf das ICB-Projekt ziehen können... Links, Bilder usw., das wäre eine Klacks gewesen. Ich finde es zT verdammt frustrierend, wie sich Carver hier eine nach der anderen Gelegenheit entgehen lässt. Carver kann froh sein, dass das IBC-Forum sie (kostenlos? zumindest günstig) bewirbt.

Lieber Stefan, bitte tritt der Leitung mal kräftig in den Hintern. Und frag' eure Vermarkter/PRs/Wasauchimmer, ob sie wissen, was Opportunitätskosten sind


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. März 2013)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Marketing, Entwicklung und Aufbau, soll das alles der Stefan (und in Konstruktionsangelegenheiten Basti) übernehmen? So sieht das zumindest für den Leser im IBC aus.



Im großen und ganzen geb ich dir recht, allerdings fehlen dir ein paar Details. Stefan ist der Konstrukteur des ICB, von Carver beauftragt, aber soweit ich weiß nicht da angestellt, sozusagen "freischaffender Künstler".
Basti war Produktmanager bei Carver, und einer derjenigen die das Projekt bei den Carver-Chefs durchgeboxt haben. Der war hier auch recht präsent, allerdings hat er Anfang des Jahres zu Alutech gewechselt, und sein Nachfolger scheint einen Auftritt hier im Forum zu scheuen. Zumindest ist die Kommunikation jetzt an Stefan hängen geblieben.

Und so groß ist das Team bei Carver auch nicht, da sind die PMs sowohl für Produktionsplanung, teilweise Vertrieb als auch Marketing zuständig.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen geb ich dir recht, allerdings fehlen dir ein paar Details.


Danke für die Richtigstellung. Da bin ich wohl etwas durcheinander gekommen. Allerdings muss man, glaube ich, schon so tief wie du drin sein in diesem Projekt, um nicht irgendwann den Überblick zu verlieren. Anders gesagt: Ich sehe mich bei dem Projekt als sehr interessierter Aussenstehender und habe bis jetzt jede Meldung/ Neuigkeit mir angeschaut. Trotzdem ist mir noch so viel in allen möglichen Bereichen des Projektes unklar. Hat der Lietnaunt eigentlich gerade gezeigt. Wie soll es dann erst den weniger Interessierten ergehen? Denn langsam wird das hier ermüdend. Nichts gegen Stefan und die Hardcore-Poster: Ich bewundere euer Durchhaltevermögen 

Bezüglich der Verantwortlichen fürs Marketing: Mir war schon klar, dass diese Abteilung bei Carver, der Größe des Teams entsprechend, kleiner ausfällt. Ich denke aber, das ändert nichts daran, dass man Stefan einiges seiner Arbeit hätte abnehmen können.


----------



## Pintie (17. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> sorry für die Verspätung... hab vergessen die Antworten weiter zu leiten:



ich glaube alle freuen sich das du das überhaupt machst und wir was erfahren.




Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> _Fragen zum ICB01:
> - In welcher Farbe wird die Suntour Durolux Gabel verbaut?_*Weiss**und 170mm.*_
> - Und wie schauts mit dem Durolux Dämpfer aus? Kommt der in dem Aftermarket Bronze oder gibts fürs ICB01 was Spezielles?_*Der  kommt gar nicht, weil wir keinen Musterdämpfer zum Testen bekommen  haben. Ohne Muster kein Setup, also kommt jetzt ein Monarch R rein. Das  hat noch Basti entschieden, ist für mich aber 100%ig nachvollziehbar.*



Weiß = natoll / Pfui

Ich kenne den Monarch R nicht - aber der wird wohl auf suntour level liegen oder? Finde ich jetzt nicht so wild.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> _Fragen zum ICB02:
> - Es wird ja der Lenker "Syntace Vector 7075 High20" verbaut. Aber in welchem Winkel? 8° oder 12°?_*8°*_
> -  Die SunRingle Charger Pro Laufräder gibt es im Aftermarket nur in mit  roten Naben zu kaufen. Werden diese auch am ICB02 zu sehen sein?_*Nein, wir haben blau eloxiert angefragt. Wenn das nicht geht, nehmen wir schwarz.*_
> - Was für eine SRAM Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze wird bei Rahmengröße M montiert? 125mm oder 150mm?_*125mm bei allen Rahmengrössen.
> *



8° finde ich (und viele andere hier) schei$$e - vor allem wenn es fürs gleiche geld auch 12° gibt. Wurde hier ja lange kommuniziert warum. 
Das jetzt doch 8° kommt ist für mich unverständlich.

LRS: ob rot schwarz oder sonst was. -> geschenkt. Kommt schwarz werden sich einige freuen (ich auch)

Das mit der 125er Reverb ist aber echt ein Hammer. 

Das wäre für mich einer der Gründe fürs ICB2 gewesen. 

Die letzten Tage mit den Bilder hatte ich jetzt echt vorfreude - aber solche news sind echte Spaßbremsen.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (17. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich glaube alle freuen sich das du das überhaupt machst und wir was erfahren.
> 
> Das mit der 125er Reverb ist aber echt ein Hammer.
> 
> ...


Word.
Ich dachte, dass das Sitzrohrlänge extra für die Absenkbaren so kurz geählt wurde. Dass nur eine Reverblänge geht ist ja noch verständlich, aber wieso wird nicht gleich die 150er gewählt? Das Schlimmste daran ist, dass man diese Entscheidung eine halbe Ewigkeit früher hätte kommunizieren können, anstatt eben jetzt erst und das auch nur durch Nachbohren. Typisches Beispiel für die immer wieder deutlich werdende Nachlässigkeit der PMs bei Carver. Der schöne Rahmen ist doch viel zu schade, um unpassende Teile angebaut zu bekommen....


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ......vor allem wenn es fürs gleiche geld auch 12° gibt.



Ich glaub da liegt der Hase begraben, das scheint wohl zur Zeit nicht der Fall zu sein.

G.


----------



## Pintie (17. März 2013)

? bei syntace selber und allen shops kostet der gleich viel. hätte da auch beispiele wo bei lieferbar sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (17. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich glaub da liegt der Hase begraben, das scheint wohl zur Zeit nicht der Fall zu sein.
> 
> G.


Im Aftermarket sicher gleicher Preis - als OEM ganz sicher nicht genügend grosse Stückzahlen!

Die Entscheidung für R'n'C scheint sich immer mehr als noch richtiger zu erweisen 

MfG, Reimar


----------



## Pintie (17. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung für R'n'C scheint sich immer mehr als noch richtiger zu erweisen
> 
> MfG, Reimar



ja seit heute bin ich auch so weit ... das ich mir einen hätte reservieren sollen.

ärger mich schon.


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

Im Aftermarket sicher gleicher Preis. Aber OEM ist das wohl billiger was gerade auf Halde liegt und weg muß

G.


----------



## Pintie (17. März 2013)

das es auf Halde liegt und weg muss sagt doch auch einiges aus, oder?

aber Spekulation.

Ich finde es schade das gerade immer weniger von den Guten Ansätzen über bleibt.

Der Rahmen ist sicher ein super Produkt, der Preis auch.

Aber warum fragt man was die Leute haben wollen und macht es dann anders?

Na ich bin aufs finale Produkt gespannt. Am Ende hat das icb 1 geile Teile, und das icb 2 kommt mit nobby nick Reifen, 680mm Lenker, und als Entschädigung werden ein bogen Sticker und Plastik Pedale dazu gelegt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> das es auf Halde liegt und weg muss sagt doch auch einiges aus, oder?



Ja, nämlich dass die meisten OEMs den verbreiteten"Standard" mit 8° und deshalb seitens Syntace entsprechend große Kontingente geplant und produziert werden.


----------



## haske (17. März 2013)

8° statt 12° find ich auch schade.
Keine 150mm Reverb um so mehr. War zuletzt ja noch von Basti ab Grösse L als gesetzt kommuniziert worden.


----------



## kandyman (17. März 2013)

Kein Durolux-Dämpfer, und wenn die Gabel weiß ist sind es Lenker, Vorbau und Kurbel sicher auch - bitter  :-(


----------



## visionthing (17. März 2013)

Na toll, 125mm Reverb an allen Rädern. Ich war bis eben noch überzeugt von der Ausstattung aber das ist doch echt ein arger Dämpfer und für mich von der Auszuglänge her auch einfach nicht mehr fahrbar.


----------



## kandyman (17. März 2013)

Ist das echt so schlimm? Ich hab eine 150er und eine 125er an den Rädern, und ich muss sie selten ganz absenken. Und im Park braucht man das sowieso nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. März 2013)

Hi Leute,

da muss ich doch mal kurz für unsere PMs in die Presche springen:

Die Jungs kümmern sich um ein komplettes Programm vom Kinderrad und Citybike über Trekkingräder bis hin zu Rennrad... und natürlich Mountainbikes. Die Specs sind dabei auch nicht die einzige Aufgabe, es fällt ein Haufen Kommunikation mit den Zulieferern an, Transport und Zoll müssen koordiniert werden, Bestellungen in der Gruppe müssen organisiert werden, ... Da könnt ich euch vorstellen, wie viel Zeit für einen einzelnen Rahmen bleibt. Für die Sachen, die nicht direkt mit der Konstruktion zu tun haben muss ich die meisten Fragen an unsere PMs weiter leiten... und bekomme oft spät Abends noch Feedback zum Thema.

Eure Kritik soll aber nicht ungehört bleiben... wenn alle von der Taipeh-Messe zurück sind, dann sehen wir zu dass sich wieder einer vom Produktmanagement im IBC zu Wort meldet. Im Prinzip ist das nur nicht geschehen weil ich gesagt habe die laufenden Fragen zur Ausstattung u.ä. kann ich grad mit beantworten.

Was die Vermarktung des Projekts betrifft:
Ich bin äußerst dankbar dafür, dass unser Projekt nicht in der Verkaufsmaschinerie ausgeschlachtet wird... das würde wahrscheinlich auch zu viel mehr Aufschrei führen  Wie soll man das auch so anstellen, dass der persönliche Charakter des ICB-Projekts nicht verloren geht?
Wobei ein wenig mehr öffentliche Identifikation mit so einer einmaligen Geschichte sicherlich wünschenswert wäre... ist halt ne Gratwanderung...

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Was die 125er Reverb betrifft gibt es sicherlich Gründe... ein Update dazu folgt!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. März 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> Ist das echt so schlimm? Ich hab eine 150er und eine 125er an den Rädern, und ich muss sie selten ganz absenken. Und im Park braucht man das sowieso nicht.



Ich glaube er hat eher sorge, dass die 380er mit 125mm Hub von der Gesamtlänge zu kurz wird in Verbindung mit den kurzen Sitzrohren


----------



## LB Jörg (17. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat eher sorge, dass die 380er mit 125mm Hub von der Gesamtlänge zu kurz wird in Verbindung mit den kurzen Sitzrohren



Ja beim L Rahmen würde mir die 380er auf keinen Fall reichen wenn ich den für mich ordern würde

G.


----------



## hesinde2006 (17. März 2013)

> Wie soll man das auch so anstellen, dass der persönliche Charakter des ICB-Projekts nicht verloren geht?


Man hätte ja eine Abstimmung zu den marketingmaßnahmen machen können


----------



## Hasenpfote (17. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> EDIT: Was die 125er Reverb betrifft gibt es sicherlich Gründe... ein Update dazu folgt!



Evtl. kannst du dann auch gleich mal mitupdaten was die Kurbel betrifft - 22/36 24/38 oder was auch immer?


----------



## foreigner (17. März 2013)

Syntace wäre mir in 12° lieber gewesen.
Reverb in 125mm: gut und richtige Entscheidung! Lob! Gründe waren schon oft besprochen.
Hoffe allerdings, dass man nur bei Größe S 380mm nimmt und bei den anderen die 420mm. Komplett versenkar sollte die bei Rahmen ab Größe m sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (17. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat eher sorge, dass die 380er mit 125mm Hub von der Gesamtlänge zu kurz wird in Verbindung mit den kurzen Sitzrohren



Genau das ist der Fall, die 380mm reichen bei mir auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Eisbein (18. März 2013)

visionthing schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Fall, die 380mm reichen bei mir auf keinen Fall.


dann nimm halt einen größeren rahmen? 

Ich frag mich was ihr alle gemacht habt, als es noch eine Arschlifte gab. Seit ihr gar nicht gefahren, weil es ja soooo nervig ist immer den sattel zu verstellen?

Nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht böse gemeint. Mich nervt es nur, dass bei diesem geilen projekt und dem ergebnis dann immer noch über so kleinigkeiten (2,5cm !!!) quasi seitenlang gestritten und gezankt wird. Seid mal froh über das was wir auf die beine gestellt haben und meckert nicht über die kleinsten details die für den ein oder anderen vll. nicht ganz optimal sind.


----------



## Pintie (18. März 2013)

Bei einem größeren Rahmen verändert sich doch viel mehr.

und die 2,5 cm sind wirklich keine Kleinigkeit.

Kann ich auch anfangen das eine 14cm gabel auch reicht. die 3cm merkt man doch auch nicht. und wenns vorne zu flach wird nimm halt steileren Vorbau und spacer.

Mal sehen was bei den finalen specs noch über bleibt.

Hab auch schon überlegt mir ein anders bike zu holen + icb rahmen und dann zu tauschen. denke da an YT oder canyon.


----------



## foreigner (18. März 2013)

ähm, wieso redet ihr alle von 380mm.
420mm gib´s doch auch. Man kann auch den Teufel an die Wand malen.
Die 420mm /125mm ermöglicht vom minimalen (mit ausgefahrener Verstellung) und maximalen Auszug her mehr Leuten die einzelnen größen zu fahren als alle anderen Varianten, vor allem auch sehr passend vom Verhältnis der Körpergröße zur Rahmengröße. Darüber sich aufzuregen finde ich total blödsinnig, vor allem da 125mm bei den meisten Leuten von einer guten DH position zum Wechsel in CC Position absolut ausreichend ist. Es ist auch sehr angenehm  beim Wechsel von Uphill zu Downhill einfach auf Anschlag runter zu fahren, da man dann immer die gleiche, berechenbare Position hat. Bei 15cm Verstellung dürfte das den meisten Leuten schon deutlich zu viel Verstellung sein um damit gut DH zu fahren. Und jetzt erzählt mir nix von Vertriden und sowas. Das macht erstens nur zwei Hand voll Leute und die fahren lieber standart-Stütze mit schnellspanner, um Gewicht beim hochtragen zu sparen.Die Belastung auf dieses ja nicht gerade für seine Problemlosigkeit bekannte Bauteil ist mit dem geringeren Verstellweg auch geringer.
Irgendwer wir immer sich immer aufregen, wobei hier die Vorteile der 125mm Variante klar überwiegen.
Auch 8° oder 12° Lenker ist Geschmacksache. Wobei ich keinen kenne, der mal ne Woche 12° gefahren ist, der dann noch 8° will. Ich fahr den 12° selbst am DH bike, da der Spagat Druck aufs Vorderrad bekommen und leicht vorne hoch ziehen mit den stärker gewinkelten Lenkern besser klappt, als einfahch mit anderer Vorbaulänge. Es fährt sich einfach ausgewogener (kann ich nach Tests mit unterschiedlichsten Varianten sagen.).
12° Lenker mit 50mm Vorbau wäre mein Favorite gewesen.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. März 2013)

hmm is halt je nach Rahmenhöhe und SL ein Problem.
ich könnte im Headline in S noch locker ne 150er nutzen, in nem M Rahmen wäre es knapp.
Und das bei 420mm Rahmenhöhe bei 172cm Körpergröße und ner SL von 83cm.

Im Moment hätte ich auch gerne ne 150er Stütze, brauchen tu ich die aber nicht.
Ist halt wie bei sovielem was man gerne hätte und eig. garnicht braucht.


----------



## visualex (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> P.S.: Dass es jetzt 125er Reverb in allen Größen geworden sind, hat wahrscheinlich einkaufs- oder montagetechnische Gründe (also Mindestmengen oder Probleme bei der Zuordnung am Band). Kann mich erinnern, dass für die größeren Rahmen 150er Reverb geplant waren. Mal nachfragen, was da der Hintergrund ist...



Ich finde es sehr bedauerlich, dass es nur eine 125er Reverb sein soll. Das Torque FRX hat eine sehr ähnlich Geometrie (SW 74°, LW 65°, Sitzrohr 47cm, Stack 602, Kettenstrebe 425mm in Größe L) und eine 150er Stütze. Im Tourenmodus muss ich bei 1,83m und 88cm Schrittlänge (170er Kurbelarm) die Stütze 3-4cm aus dem Sitzrohr herausholen. 125mm Verstellbereich sind definitiv zu wenig wenn man bergrunter den Sattel aus dem Weg haben möchte.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...
> Nicht falsch verstehen, ist nicht böse gemeint. Mich nervt es nur, dass bei diesem geilen projekt und dem ergebnis dann immer noch über so kleinigkeiten (2,5cm !!!) quasi seitenlang gestritten und gezankt wird. Seid mal froh über das was wir auf die beine gestellt haben und meckert nicht über die kleinsten details die für den ein oder anderen vll. nicht ganz optimal sind...



?
Verstehe ich nicht. Für mich persönlich ist der Unterschied zwischen 125 und 150mm keine Kleinigkeit, sondern würde ca. 150-200 EUR plus Arbeitsaufwand bedeuten. Bei mir ist es nun mal so, das ich optimalerweise 160mm Absenkung benötigen würde. Das ist genau der ausgemessene Unterschied zwischen bergauf Fahrposition und maximale Absenkung bei sehr steilen, verblockten Passagen. Mit meiner 125er Reverb muss ich also bei letzteren immer noch per Klemme zusätzlich absenken. Mit den 150mm könnte ich mit etwas Gewöhnung leben.
Es war nun mal ganz klar kommuniziert, das eine 150er Stütze ab "L" kommt, ohne Wenn und Aber.
Und hört mir auf mit den - sorry - dämlichen "muss man nicht haben" Argumenten. Hat irgend jemand hier kein Handy und ein Auto ohne Autoradio?


----------



## nino85 (18. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ?
> Verstehe ich nicht. Für mich persönlich ist der Unterschied zwischen 125 und 150mm keine Kleinigkeit, sondern würde ca. 150-200 EUR plus Arbeitsaufwand bedeuten. Bei mir ist es nun mal so, das ich optimalerweise 160mm Absenkung benötigen würde. Das ist genau der ausgemessene Unterschied zwischen bergauf Fahrposition und maximale Absenkung bei sehr steilen, verblockten Passagen. Mit meiner 125er Reverb muss ich also bei letzteren immer noch per Klemme zusätzlich absenken. Mit den 150mm könnte ich mit etwas Gewöhnung leben.
> Es war nun mal ganz klar kommuniziert, das eine 150er Stütze ab "L" kommt, ohne Wenn und Aber.
> Und hört mir auf mit den - sorry - dämlichen "muss man nicht haben" Argumenten. Hat irgend jemand hier kein Handy und ein Auto ohne Autoradio?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. März 2013)

igendwie muss ich Hasifisch mal gut Recht geben...


----------



## visionthing (18. März 2013)

Ganz genau!
Es wurde klar kommuniziert das ab Rahmengröße L die 150mm Reverb verbaut wird, da ist es doch wohl klar das es nicht einfach akzeptiert wird wenn dies ohne vorher besprochen zu werden geändert wird.
Mit einer normalen Stütze versenke ich den Sattel um ca. 18cm, die 15cm sind auch noch ok darunter wird es schon arg hakelig. Das die Sache bei kleingewachsenen Menschen anders aussieht steht ja wohl nicht zu debatte.
So lange ich mit anderen ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze unterwegs bin habe ich kein Problem damit anzuhalten und kurz die Stütze zu verstellen, eine flüssige Endurotour oder gar Rennen sieht aber anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (18. März 2013)

ich denke dass die argumente den PMs schon bewusst sind, wurde ja schon öfter angesprochen und basti hamse ja auch nich mit der brotkruste ausm wald gelockt...


----------



## Eisbein (18. März 2013)

wenn ich hochfahre ziehe ich meine stütze bis anschlag raus, wenn ich runter fahre kommt sie ganz runter...

wo ist das problem?

Naja nicht meine baustelle. Ich freu mich auf's framekit


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn ich hochfahre ziehe ich meine stütze bis anschlag raus, wenn ich runter fahre kommt sie ganz runter...
> 
> wo ist das problem?
> 
> Naja nicht meine baustelle. Ich freu mich auf's framekit



Du fährst - ausweislich der Ortsangabe "Tirol" - ja wohl auch meist einmal am Tag hoch und danach mehr oder weniger durchgängig runter.

Deutschland besteht aus Mittelgebirgen, teils mit Steigungen von 100-200 Metern, teils bis 1200 Hm. Der Wechsel kommt häufig, meist Gefälle und Steigungen von 80 - 200 Hm.

Da ist ein stetiges Anhalten zum Rein- und Rausfahren nervig. Auch bei Trailausgängen ...


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn ich hochfahre ziehe ich meine stütze bis anschlag raus, wenn ich runter fahre kommt sie ganz runter...
> 
> wo ist das problem?
> 
> Naja nicht meine baustelle. Ich freu mich auf's framekit



Naja, zum Einen sind 2,5cm Welten und zum Anderen ist ja noch die unsägliche Stealth verbaut. 
Als großer L oder XL Rahmenfahrer kannst das Ding direkt in die Tonne kopfen, weil schnell mal rein und Rausschieben geht wohl net so einfach...da haben sich schon einige den Kopf drüber zerbrochen wie sie das Problem lösen könnten

Genau deswegen hab ich in trellviarden Beiträgen versucht ganz gegen eine Teletütze zu sein und in weiteren trellviarden Beiträgen gegen die Stealth...jetzt hamma den Salat

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Du fährst - ausweislich der Ortsangabe "Tirol" - ja wohl auch meist einmal am Tag hoch und danach mehr oder weniger durchgängig runter.
> 
> Deutschland besteht aus Mittelgebirgen, teils mit Steigungen von 100-200 Metern, teils bis 1200 Hm. Der Wechsel kommt häufig, meist Gefälle und Steigungen von 80 - 200 Hm.
> 
> Da ist ein stetiges Anhalten zum Rein- und Rausfahren nervig. Auch bei Trailausgängen ...



So isses Und oft hat man einfach nur mal 500m Forststraße dazwischen oder einfach mal ein paar hundert Meter ebenen Trail wo man ausruhen kann mit hoher Stütze und und und...

G.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...Für die Sachen, die nicht direkt mit der Konstruktion zu tun haben muss ich die meisten Fragen an unsere PMs weiter leiten... und bekomme oft spät Abends noch Feedback zum Thema.
> 
> Eure Kritik soll aber nicht ungehört bleiben... wenn alle von der Taipeh-Messe zurück sind, dann sehen wir zu dass sich wieder einer vom Produktmanagement im IBC zu Wort meldet ...



Bevor hier jetzt jemand zeitnah weitere Antworten von Carver erwartet: 

Die Messe in Taipeh geht bis zum nächsten Samstag, den 23. März 2013. 

Ich bestell jetzt erst einmal die notwendigsten Ersatzteile für meinen alten Bock.


----------



## tobsinger (18. März 2013)

spontan fällt mir als travel-hilfe für die stealth folgendes ein.
wenns nur paar windungen sind reicht es für 30-40mm


----------



## Stefan.Stark (18. März 2013)

Die Frage bezüglich der 125er Reverb ist schon weiter geleitet. Mit Sicherheit gibt es trifftige Gründe, warum das letztendlich so ist.
Im Moment sind unsere PMs unterwegs nach Taiwan, aber morgen sollten wir ne Antwort haben.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> spontan fällt mir als travel-hilfe für die stealth folgendes ein.
> wenns nur paar windungen sind reicht es für 30-40mm




Ja die Idee die Leitung direkt wärmezubehandeln und in so eine Form zu bringen hatte schonmal jemand. Ich glaube es ist daran gescheitert das sebst die Originalleitung schon zu viel Platz gebraucht hat um die Stütze richtig viel weiter reinzuschieben.
Sieste ja selber wie viel eine vorgefertigte Leitung an Länge aufbaut

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (18. März 2013)

ich muss jetzt einfach mal meine 2cent loswerde, auf die Gefahr das es keine sau interessiert ...

*Warum ist die 125mm Reverb so eine Tragödie?*

Das betrifft ja mal sowieso nur die L/XL/XXL Leute....
Warum das Technisch für viele ein echtes Problem ist kann man ja im passenden Thread nachlesen. Es wurde lange und breit besprochen warum das Not hat. Wenn ichs recht im Kopf habe hatte die Entscheidung ab L einer 150er zu verbauen sogar Einfluss auf die Rahmenrohr Länge.

Für mich persönlich geht es aber noch weiter. Egal ob ich mit der 125er auch klar kommen würde (solange es die 420er ist kann ich schon drauf sitzen). Ich mag Perfektion. Und wenn es etwas besseres fürs gleiche Geld gibt begnügt sich doch keiner mit der 2. Wahl oder? 
Wenn ich also einer 125 bekomme würde ich mir sicher oft denken ja jetzt wären 25mm mehr toll. Und das würde mich ganz schön ankacken. 

Ein Umbau ist zu teuer als das man das machen würde. 
Bisher war das icb2 auch ohne 650B für mich ein super Paket. Aber solche Entscheidungen ziehen den will haben Faktor schon sehr in den Keller. 

Klar wird keiner gezwungen das Teil zu kaufen. Bis vor paar Tagen war ich aber der Meinung ich würde für vernünftiges Geld das bike bekommen das ich im Sommer gerne hätte. Ob es jetzt 2 Wochen früher oder später kommt ist mir sogar völlig egal. 

Und ich habe leider keine Alternative die nicht auch Kompromisse bietet.
so muss ich mir überlegen ob ich die Entscheidungen schlucke und mich dann immer ärger oder was anderes / nichts kaufe. das blöde ist ich brauch ein neues komplettbike.

- canyon torque EX gapstar: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3052

2300 
+ besserer Dämpfer
+ 200 weniger

- keine reverb, aber mit 200 machbar.
- einige Teile naja...

- YT Wicked 170 http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Wicked170

2600
+ LRS
+- auch 125er reverb
- 100 mehr
- Hammerschmindt



- wicked 650B - abwarten


----------



## Paramedicus (18. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> - canyon torque EX gapstar: http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3052
> 
> 2300
> + besserer Dämpfer
> ...




Haben aber auch beide fast durchweg die schlechteren Anbauteile.


----------



## p00nage (18. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt einfach mal meine 2cent loswerde, auf die Gefahr das es keine sau interessiert ...
> 
> *Warum ist die 125mm Reverb so eine Tragödie?*
> 
> ...



was spricht gegen http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/de/Bikes/Trail/Wicked-Comp ?Ist mmn näher am Carver  als das alte 170er Wicked


----------



## Pintie (18. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Haben aber auch beide fast durchweg die schlechteren Anbauteile.




Das fast kannst fast streichen..

ich wollte jetzt auch keine Diskussion über andere Bike anstoßen.

Ich wollte nur mal zeigen das es auch bei Abstrichen in der Ausstattung kaum bis keine echten Alternativen gibt.

Und es auf die Entscheidung raus läuft das man entweder das ICB X mit nicht so ganz Wunschausstattung nimmt oder man auf 2014 wartet. (für mich eher keine Option).


----------



## p00nage (18. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Das fast kannst fast streichen..
> 
> ich wollte jetzt auch keine Diskussion über andere Bike anstoßen.
> 
> ...



Ich bin der Meinung das das Wicked Comp schon vergleichbar ist, ist halt sram vs shimano, wobei da der Sram Antrieb fast "Hochwertiger" wäre. Mmn gibt es immer Alternativen, aber es bleibt immer ein Kompromiss, selbst wenn man es selbst zusammen Stellt, da ist es eben der Preis ;-)


----------



## Pintie (18. März 2013)

selbst zusammenstellen ist natürlich schön. Aber Preislich echt keine Option.
Und ich brauche komplett bike. Das einzige was ich weiterfahre sind die zee bremsen 

das Wicked ist wirklich in vielen Parts vergleichbar. Der ICB Rahmen wäre mir aber deutlich lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (18. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich brauche komplett bike. Das einzige was ich weiterfahre sind die zee bremsen



Naja, wenn´s nix wird...genau die brauche ich noch...
Ich verstehe dich und bin nun doch ganz froh, im allerallerletzten Moment noch auf den RnC Zug aufgesprungen zu sein...


----------



## foreigner (19. März 2013)

Hier sitzen also doch viele bergab wie der Affe auf dem Schleifstein 
Ich fahr lieber schnell bergab (d.h. auch ich trete ) und daher reichen mir 120mm Verstellbereich und ich will auch gar nicht mehr. 125mm auf Anschlag fahren wäre für mich von daher super und die stütze ist nochmal ein Stück stabiler. Ich hätte gern ne 125mm mit 420mm länge. Aber ich tendiere gerade doch wieder immer mehr zum M Rahmen, daher macht doch was ihr wollt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

Hallo Kinder... der Onkel hat gute Nachrichten:

Laut unserem PM Hans bestehen *evtl.* noch Chancen die lange Reverb zu bekommen. Mein Gedanke war die 430/150mm Reverb ab Größe M oder Größe L zu verwenden.

Da das Ganze eilt hätten wir gerne noch Feedback von eurer Seite (ab welcher Größe die lange Reverb, schon ab M?)... wenn wir jetzt noch ne Abstimmung machen isses auf jeden Fall zu spät.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: Grund für die Änderung war wohl ein Kommunikationsfehler bei der Übergabe zu unseren neuen PMs, in der Spec stand wohl noch keine Abhängigkeit von Rahmengröße und Sattelstützenlänge. So'n Detail ist schnell übersehen... sind ja auch nur Menschen am Werk.


----------



## nino85 (19. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hallo Kinder... der Onkel hat gute Nachrichten:
> 
> Laut unserem PM Hans bestehen *evtl.* noch Chancen die lange Reverb zu bekommen. Mein Gedanke war die 430/150mm Reverb ab Größe M oder Größe L zu verwenden.
> 
> ...



Da die Größen ja eher kleiner ausfallen:
Ab L auf jeden Fall - bei M gab es eine ziemliche Diskussion, als das mal angesprochen wurde - allerdings ohne wirklichen Konsens - es bleibt also an dir/euch hängen würde ich sagen.

Danke für die guten Nachrichten


----------



## janifabi (19. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hallo Kinder... der Onkel hat gute Nachrichten:
> 
> Laut unserem PM Hans bestehen *evtl.* noch Chancen die lange Reverb zu bekommen. Mein Gedanke war die 430/150mm Reverb ab Größe M oder Größe L zu verwenden.
> 
> ...




ab Größe "M"


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2013)

Ja bei M wirds da wohl gerechtfertigte Kontroversen geben Ich bin ab M für 150mm.

Aber ist in jedem Fall schonmal eine sehr gute Nachricht

G.


----------



## nino85 (19. März 2013)

Wo sind die ganzen M-Fahrer?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

habe grad eben noch mal auf die Specs geschaut:

die Einstecktiefe von der 430/150mm reverb ist geringer als die der 420/125mm Reverb... (ist ja auch logisch irgendwo).

Die 430/150mm würde sogar in den S-Rahmen passen (Einstecktiefe 215mm, freie länge bis zur Biegung im Sitzrohr 269mm bei Größe S). Es ist halt nur die Frage, ob wie von einigen Usern angesprochen zuviel Verstellweg störend sein kann.
Alternativ bliebe für Größe S die 380x125mm.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Marsgesicht (19. März 2013)

M 150mm

150mm bekommt man bestimmt immer gut verkauft um mit dem Geld eine 125mm zu kaufen wenn es nicht passen sollte bei manchen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

nino85 schrieb:


> Wo sind die ganzen M-Fahrer?



und die S Fahrer...

... vielleicht können wir ja sogar einheitlich einkaufen und überall ne 150er rein packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EraZeR (19. März 2013)

M: 150 mm

Das wäre top.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (19. März 2013)

M hier  Ich würde definitiv die 150er nehmen - allerdings hab ich auch ne eine Schrittlänge von 85cm. Bei einer 125er im 48er Rahmen bleiben mir trotzdem noch 2cm Einstecktiefe über.

Ist klar, was das bei dem M-Rahmen des ICB bedeuten würde... aber am sinnvollsten wäre doch, wenn ihr mal vom Carver-Team jemanden mit grenzwertiger Schrittlänge nimmt und einfach guckt, was beim jeweiligen Rahmen noch drin ist.

Edit: Grob überschlagen hätten also leute mit einer SL<~79cm bei dem S Rahmen mit 150er Probleme. Sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## DIP (19. März 2013)

Mit meinen 175cm und 80cm Schrittlänge bin ich ja ein "M", hab deshalb mal kurz paar Maße für die Diskussion von meinem aktuellen Bike ausgemessen:

Die Distanz von Mitte Trettlager bis Sitzfläche beträgt bei mir 68cm.
Sitzrohrlänge bei dem ICB Rahmen M beträgt 44cm.
Wären also 24cm Platz zwischen Sattelrohrklemme und Arsch.

Sattel, Sattelstützenkopf & Sattelstützenbasis dürfen also maximal 9cm hoch sein. 
Sollte das höher bauen kann ich die sattelstütze mit ihren 15cm nicht bis zum Anschlag ausfahren um in die Tourenposition zu gelangen
Und das wär ein absolutes nogo!!!

Wär cool wenn jetzt noch jemand ne Reverb stealth ausmessen könnte,
dann könnten wir einigermaßen sicher sagen ob 150 in M Sinn macht oder nicht 
Bräuchten die folgenden maße:


----------



## DIP (19. März 2013)

Ah, der Sitzrohrwinkel von meinem aktuellen Bike ist mit 72° etwas steiler wie das ICB, 
was das rausreißt kann ich jetzt aber net berechnen


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

Reverb Stealth: Für Sattelstützenkopf und -basis komme ich auf 65mm... da ist die Frage, wie hoch so ein Sattel baut...


----------



## Mr.Penguin (19. März 2013)

Same here....
Ich würd aber drum wetten, dass 80cm SL nicht für den M Rahmen + 150er ausreichen. Berchnung geht über sin


----------



## Baggi4 (19. März 2013)

also ich habes bei mir mal nachgemesser. Bei mir oberkante sattelrohr (rahmen) bis mitte sattelgestellrohr 22cm (macht 7cm für Sattelstützenkopf & Sattelstützenbasis) bei einer 82cm schrittlänge. Was macht nen Sitzriese mit ner 75er LS.

edit: rechnung ist umgerechnet auf den 44er M rahmen des carver


----------



## DIP (19. März 2013)

Puh, wird eng...
Sollte aber jemand mit ner Schrittlänge unter 80cm zum M greifen wirds mit der 150er wohl Probleme geben.

Lässt sich dann auch auf den S-Rahmen übertragen.
Sitzrohr ist mit 41cm um 3cm kürzer wie der M.
Mindestschrittlänge wäre beim verbau der 150er also ~77cm.

Sollen sich aber bitte noch ein paar andere M & S Fahrer zu Wort melden


----------



## Sun_dancer (19. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Reverb Stealth: Für Sattelstützenkopf und -basis komme ich auf 65mm... da ist die Frage, wie hoch so ein Sattel baut...



Hallo Stefan,

war gerade in der Werkstatt und hab gemessen 
Meine Sättel (4 Stück) haben alle zwischen 3 und 4 cm (von Mitte Holm, an dem geklemmt wird bis Oberkante Sitzfläche)

Gruß Yves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Penguin (19. März 2013)

Macht also mindestens 25cm von Sattelklemme bis zum Sattel. kann ich jedenfalls bestätigen mit der 125, da sind es eben 2,5cm weniger.


----------



## DIP (19. März 2013)

Um 100% sicher zu gehen bräuchten wir folgendes maß:




Und zwar von ner voll ausgefahren Rock Shox Reverb Stealth mit 150mm und dem Sattel der halt beim ICB02 verbaut wird.

Ist das Maß größer wie 24cm hab ich (175cm, 80cm Schrittlänge) ein Problem.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (19. März 2013)

Hab nochmal nachgemessen: Es sind tatsächlich 24cm *bei der 125er*. Und weil die identisch ist zur 150er, nur um 2,5cm kürzer... hast du definitiv ein Problem.


----------



## tobsinger (19. März 2013)

DIP schrieb:


> Puh, wird eng...
> Sollte aber jemand mit ner Schrittlänge unter 80cm zum M greifen wirds mit der 150er wohl Probleme geben.
> 
> Lässt sich dann auch auf den S-Rahmen übertragen.
> ...



das trifft sich mit meiner Erfahrung mit der M Fanes. Bei SL 79-80cm waere beim ICB nach meiner Rechnung Schluss bei der 150er.

Allerdings  wird es nicht wirklich Fahrer geben mit weniger als 79cm SL, die ein M Rahmen möchten, schätze ich mal -> M Rahmen mit 150 macht Sinn wenn es auch knapp werden könnte, für einzelne. Die MEhrheit hätte was davon. Ich fahre nämlich meine 125er öfters mal manuell ein, wenns richtig steil ist.


----------



## Chris_87 (19. März 2013)

Mit einer 125er bei dem S Rahmen könnte ea noch passen wenn ich die voll einstecke.  
Sonst hilft nur hoffen das XXL tauscht


----------



## tobsinger (19. März 2013)

@DIP mit SL 80 und ner 150er bist Du voll auf der sicheren seite. SChau Dir das Sattelrohr an:




zu Not kannst Du leicht 15mm mit der Säge kürzen, who cares!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snakes (19. März 2013)

Noch eine M hier, 150 bitte .


----------



## Forsterera (19. März 2013)

Dann will ich mich als potentieller M-Käufer auch zu Wort melden .

Ich will auch die 150 mm. Für mich ist das auch bisher das größte Kaufargument für ein ICB 02. 
Den bereits angesprochenen Nachteil, dass die 125 mm für einige komfortabler sind, kann ich nachvollziehen. Jedoch wiegt das Argument, dass manche dadurch den Schnellspanner nicht mehr zu benutzen brauchen meiner Meinung nach weitaus stärker.


----------



## foreigner (19. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> und die S Fahrer...
> 
> ... vielleicht können wir ja sogar einheitlich einkaufen und überall ne 150er rein packen.



Oder einheitlich einkaufen und überall ne 125er mit 420mm einbauen.


----------



## MOE_ses (19. März 2013)

M  ---> 150


----------



## Stefan.Stark (19. März 2013)

Alright... wir sehen zu, dass wir ab Größe M 150er Reverbs verbauen (wenn es noch nicht zu spät ist).

FALLS es wegen der geringen Stückzahlen bei der S-Größe zu Problemen im Einkauf kommt, dann würde da auch die 150er mit rein kommen. Die 150er werden mit Sicherheit höher gehandelt als die 125er oder 100er Stützen... wenn also jemand Probleme mit zu großem Hub bekommt, dann kann er/sie die Stütze möglichst verlustfrei durch eine kleinere Ersetzen...
... wie gesagt, nur falls es Probleme wegen der Stückzahlen gibt.

Greez,
Stefan

P.S.: @_foreigner_: Sorry... das verdammte Gewicht der Mehrheit  Kann den Standpunkt mit dem "Komfortfaktor" voll verstehen, aber die Mehrheit dürfte mit der 150er besser bedient sein... nach unten gehen alle Versionen ja gleich weit.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. März 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Alright... wir sehen zu, dass wir ab Größe M 150er Reverbs verbauen (wenn es noch nicht zu spät ist).
> 
> FALLS es wegen der geringen Stückzahlen bei der S-Größe zu Problemen im Einkauf kommt, dann würde da auch die 150er mit rein kommen. Die 150er werden mit Sicherheit höher gehandelt als die 125er oder 100er Stützen... wenn also jemand Probleme mit zu großem Hub bekommt, dann kann er/sie die Stütze möglichst verlustfrei durch eine kleinere Ersetzen...
> ... wie gesagt, nur falls es Probleme wegen der Stückzahlen gibt.
> ...



Wie steht ihr jetzt zum Thema Sitzrohr kürzen? Wenn der Überstand wie bei deiner Vorserie ausfällt, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass man da mit einer flachen Klemme noch ca 10mm raus holen könnte wenn es knapp zu hoch wird. So wurde es bei Alutech ja auch gemacht.

Für die, denen 125mm Hub reichen, mit der Einstecktiefe aber klar kommen gibt es jetzt ja auch dieses "Enduro-Collar" von RS, die müssen dann nicht mal zwingend eine andere Stütze kaufen. Wenn man das gleich noch dazu legt ware das ein nettes Gimmick, sofern das ins Budget passt. Man kann dann auch auf 110 oder 130 gehen wenn das noch mehr der Comfortzone entspricht. So müsste dann schon den allermeisten geholfen sein.


----------



## open-air (20. März 2013)

Moin,

  150mm für "S" !
Was überlegt Ihr da noch ?

Die Sattelklemme zu öffnen ist nicht nur nervig, auch mit Dreck nicht materialschonend. Oder Putzt einer von Euch die Rohre bevor er den Sattel verstellt?
Die Reverb ist stufenlos verstellbar. Ich persönlich hebe oder senke lieber mein Hinterteil für die richtige uphill Position.
Gut, mit 166 / 82 gehöre ich nicht gerade zur Fahrrad Konstruktionsnorm.


Gruß
open-air


----------



## visionthing (20. März 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Reaktion. Würde mich sehr freuen wenn das noch klappt mit der Stütze.


----------



## Snakes (20. März 2013)

I've just checked XXL shop website page. They don't send outside of Germany?!?! It is not possible to select other countries when registering.
What about international buyers?!


----------



## foreigner (20. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Für die, denen 125mm Hub reichen, mit der Einstecktiefe aber klar kommen gibt es jetzt ja auch dieses "Enduro-Collar" von RS, die müssen dann nicht mal zwingend eine andere Stütze kaufen. Wenn man das gleich noch dazu legt ware das ein nettes Gimmick, sofern das ins Budget passt. Man kann dann auch auf 110 oder 130 gehen wenn das noch mehr der Comfortzone entspricht. So müsste dann schon den allermeisten geholfen sein.


 
Das Ding will ich nicht. ist hässlich und wiegt wieder was. Dann muss es wohl mit 150er gehen
Geld lieber für Luftfracht nehmen, damit die Kiste schnell da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (20. März 2013)

Es geht den meisten denk ich über ausgefahrene Endposition und die ist Fix und nicht veränderbar => Ich sehen 150mm bei im schon kritisch, von der Schrittlänge her. Dürfte bei normalen Größen dann nur was für "Sitzzwerge" sein.


----------



## Peter Lustig (20. März 2013)

bei mir mit 175/78,X (klares M) wirds mit der 150er auch recht eng  aber wahrscheinlich ist 150 mehrheitstauglicher, also sollte die schon rein...


----------



## doriuscrow (20. März 2013)

Snakes schrieb:


> I've just checked XXL shop website page. They don't send outside of Germany?!?! It is not possible to select other countries when registering.
> What about international buyers?!


Got same problem ... you have to find someone in Germany who can send it to you ... or a spontaneous holiday in Germany in May ... 

Reimar


----------



## Airflyer (8. April 2013)

Hallo,


hab gestern dieses Video gesehen: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27047 

Habe ich das ab Minute 3:45 richtig verstanden, kann man bald die Alutechräder bei Fahrrad XXL probefahren ?


----------



## nino85 (8. April 2013)

Airflyer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> hab gestern dieses Video gesehen: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27047
> ...



"zukünftig" - Ist halt die Frage wie weit das schon gediehen ist.


----------



## nuts (16. April 2013)

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf warten.


----------



## Paramedicus (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich würde ehrlich gesagt nicht darauf warten.



Oha! Wasn da los?


----------



## nino85 (16. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Oha! Wasn da los?



Ich denke, dass das halt ein Projekt von Basti war - der ja jetzt bei Alutech ist. Entsprechend ist das halt gestorben.

Oder die Trennung ist halt nicht so im Guten verlaufen...


----------



## sekelje (6. Juni 2013)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoIdea (7. Juni 2013)

Kurze Frage: Ich bin 1,86 groß, habe eine Schrittlänge von 88 und eine Armlänge von ~61cm. Bedeutet, dass ich zum L greifen sollte oder?


----------



## Pintie (7. Juni 2013)

kannst dich da dran orientieren.
http://alutech-cycles.com/mediafiles//Sonstiges/Rahmen/FanesEnduro/FanesEnduro3-GeoChart.pdf

würde dir zu L raten


----------



## Ehrenfeld (7. Juni 2013)

dito, würde L sagen.


----------



## NoIdea (7. Juni 2013)

Danke Euch für's antworten


----------



## Chris0711 (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe bei 187 und 87 auch ein L bestellt. Denke im schlimmsten Fall muß ein 50iger oder 60iger Vorbau dran.


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Juni 2013)

Ich schmeiß meine Frage mal hier rein:
Irgendwann wurde mal ein Link zu einer Seite gepostet, auf der eine recht ausführliche Abhandlung zu den Federungseigenschaften des ICB zu lesen war. Mit Raderhebungskurve, Vergleich zu anderen Bikes etc.. War glaub ich eine italienische Seite.
Hätte da jemand den Link zu? Find den leider nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driest (13. Juni 2013)

Das war im linkage blog:http://linkagedesign.blogspot.com


----------



## Festerfeast (13. Juni 2013)

Genau die Seite wars, danke!


----------



## poo-cocktail (16. Juli 2013)

Servus, was genau für einen umwerfer Standard hat das ICB? E-type direct mount Down pull top swing.... Welche spec? Spec 3?


----------



## warp4 (16. Juli 2013)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Servus, was genau für einen umwerfer Standard hat das ICB? E-type direct mount Down pull top swing.... Welche spec? Spec 3?



Gab mal eine Liste der Umwerfer die passen:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...-topswing.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...agerblech.html

oder von Sram (dann den S3 Typ)

http://www.bike-components.de/produc...t-2-fach-.html

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerBresi (16. Juli 2013)

Gleich nen haufen Fragen auf einma..

wo habt ihr die räder bestellt gekauft ?

wie lange war die wartezeit für nur rahmen oder rad?

bin 177 schritt ca 80, M wäre der richtig oder ?

past da ne lyrik mit nur 160mm rein, harmonisiert das mit 170mm am heck?

ich drop, spring gerne ma ins flache, und geh mit 96Kilo voll bepackt nich ziemperlich mit der kiste um, nen DH lass ich gerne mal nicht aus und Bikepark muss auch ab und an mal sein. fahre aber eher Feierabend runden .....passt das rad/rahmen?

ist der dämpfer getuned von werk aus, also mit den gummi dingern in der neg kammer?

wie schauts mit dem hinterbau aus, ich fahr zurzeit nen VPP und der icb ist ja keiner, auf was muss ich mich gefasst machen beim umstieg, positive als auch negative?

danke euch....


hatte das gerade schon in der galarie gefragt.....


----------



## Stefan.Stark (17. Juli 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> Gleich nen haufen Fragen auf einma..
> 
> wo habt ihr die räder bestellt gekauft ?
> 
> ...



Hi Bresi,

zu Deinen Fragen:

- Die Räder kannst Du bei fahrrad-xxl.de oder in einer der Fahrrad XXL Filialen bestellen.

- M Größen sind nach meiner letzten Info alle ausverkauft (vielleicht findet sich in einer Filiale noch was, das kann ich Dir nicht sagen). Im Winter müsste wieder Nachschub (MY14) reinkommen.

- 177cm/80cm und Größe M passen zusammen... wenn Du gerne große Rahmen fährst passt Du vielleicht sogar auf einen L Rahmen (dann mit superkurzem Vorbau).

- Ne Lyrik ist kein Problem, das passt. Die etwas kürzere Einbaulänge wird die Winkel etwas steiler machen und das Tretlager minimal absenken.

- Ein DH-Bike ist die Kiste nicht und Flatdroppen geht arg aufs Material. Vielleicht brauchst Du doch was schwereres... ist ja schließlich ein Enduro.

- Die neuen Modelle kommen mit besser abgestimmtem Dämpfer, die aktuellen sollten noch mit Luftkammerspacern etwas progressiver gemacht werden.

- Uiii... VPP... jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt wieder auf den Deckel  :
VPP gibt es meiner Meinung nach nur, um das Specialized Patent in den USA zu umgehen. Gerade bei viel Federweg fahren sich die meisten VPP-Systeme wie Gummikühe. Du hast also nur Vorteile zu erwarten  Das sich das System in Europa nie durchsetzen konnte hat schon seinen Grund. Die meisten, die es hier verwenden tun es auch nur mit Blick auf den amerikanischen Markt (um dort Patentgebühren zu vermeiden).
Ich habe das Gefühl, das Bikes mit wenig Federweg gut mit dem VPP-System zurecht kommen... vermutlich liegt das an der deutlich geringeren Kettenstrebenlängung. Wir hatten ganz am Anfang auch ne rege Diskussion zu dem Thema 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## crossie (17. Juli 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Gab mal eine Liste der Umwerfer die passen:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k12...-topswing.html
> 
> ...


die links sind leider alle unvollständig.  

würde mich auch mal interessieren, welcher sram umwerfer da passt.

ach und noch was am rande an die ICB01 besitzer: 
ist das normal, dass die xfusion hilo 2cm ein"federt" wenn man sich draufsetzt?  - ich meine, man gewöhnt sich an alles, aber irgendwie... ne?!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre einen X7 Typ3. Günstig und macht was er soll.


crossie schrieb:


> die links sind leider alle unvollständig.
> 
> würde mich auch mal interessieren, welcher sram umwerfer da passt.
> 
> ...


----------



## warp4 (17. Juli 2013)

crossie schrieb:


> die links sind leider alle unvollständig.
> 
> würde mich auch mal interessieren, welcher sram umwerfer da passt.
> 
> ...



Sorry, habe Sie nicht mehr überprüft...das letzte Mal waren Sie noch aktiv 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## doriuscrow (18. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen Dachträger, wo das ICB reinpasst? Beim Nachbarn auf'm Dach mussten wir letztens feststellen, dass der Greifarm des Thule (Modell weiss ich nicht - schon etwas betagt) zu kurz ist, um das Unterrohr auch nur ansatzweise zu erreichen.
Was ist mit dem Proride 591? 
Die Option des luxuriösen "LockerreingeworfenenImFahrzeugTransportierens" wie bei der Familienkutsche gibt's beim gerade erstandenen Zweitwagen leider nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (18. Juli 2013)

danke für die antworten..

also model jahr 2014 abwarten...


----------



## Micha-L (18. Juli 2013)

Federweg und Lenkwinkel:



f4lkon schrieb:


> *Oben* hast du eine Übersetzung von so _2,38_ bei vorne steil, hinten flach (^= *150mm* bei 63mm Hub)
> *Unten* hast du eine Übersetzung von so _2,7_ bei vorne steil, hinten flach (^= *170mm* bei 63mm Hub)
> 
> Wenn du jetzt einen Dämpfer mit einem Hub != 63mm hast, musst du nur dessen Hub mit der jeweiligen _Übersetzung_ multiplizieren und du hast deinen Federweg in der gewünschten Stellung.
> Denk daran, dass du einen Dämpfer mit 222mm Einbaulänge nur in der unteren Stellung fahren kannst (bei 70mm Hub = 190mm Federweg), weil er sonst an das Sattelrohr kommt.



Mit dem Monarch also: 

Oben Vorne: 150mm, Steil
Oben Hinten: 150mm, Flach
Unten Vorne: 170mm, Steil
Unten Hinten: 170mm, Flach

Bei steilem Lenkwinkel hat man etwas mehr Bodenfreiheit.


----------



## crossie (19. Juli 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Federweg und Lenkwinkel:
> 
> *Vorne Oben: 150mm, Steil*
> *Vorne Unten: 170mm, Flach*
> ...



und jetzt lesen wir das noch mal.  demnach wäre ja 2 mal jeweils dieselbe federwegs- und lenkwinkeleinstellung.
beide oben: 150mm
beide unten: 170mm

vorne jeweils steilerer lenkwinkel.


----------



## Mike71 (19. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen Dachträger, wo das ICB reinpasst? Beim Nachbarn auf'm Dach mussten wir letztens feststellen, dass der Greifarm des Thule (Modell weiss ich nicht - schon etwas betagt) zu kurz ist, um das Unterrohr auch nur ansatzweise zu erreichen.
> Was ist mit dem Proride 591?



Der Proride 591 ist ICB tauglich. Der Greifarm passt am Unterrohr gut zwischen Wippe und Tretlager. Er quetscht an dieser Stelle auch keine Leitungen


----------



## doriuscrow (19. Juli 2013)

Mike71 schrieb:


> Der Proride 591 ist ICB tauglich. Der Greifarm passt am Unterrohr gut zwischen Wippe und Tretlager. Er quetscht an dieser Stelle auch keine Leitungen


Danke!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Juli 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für nen Dachträger, wo das ICB reinpasst? Beim Nachbarn auf'm Dach mussten wir letztens feststellen, dass der Greifarm des Thule (Modell weiss ich nicht - schon etwas betagt) zu kurz ist, um das Unterrohr auch nur ansatzweise zu erreichen.
> Was ist mit dem Proride 591?
> Die Option des luxuriösen "LockerreingeworfenenImFahrzeugTransportierens" wie bei der Familienkutsche gibt's beim gerade erstandenen Zweitwagen leider nicht!



Darfst den T4 nicht mehr für die Räder nehmen, oder ist er dir doch zu langsam, seit du wieder schneller fahren darfst? 
Ich kann da leider nicht helfen, Dachträger sind für mich NoGo, entweder Innenraum oder Heck.


----------



## Pintie (19. Juli 2013)

jo und an meinem Heckträger (anhängerkupplung) ist das unterrohr zu hoch  
also innenraum...


----------



## doriuscrow (19. Juli 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Darfst den T4 nicht mehr für die Räder nehmen, oder ist er dir doch zu langsam, seit du wieder schneller fahren darfst?



2,4 Liter Diesel ohne Kat und Filter ...  ... der ruht jetzt irgendwo in den Tiefen eines Fjordes


----------



## Micha-L (19. Juli 2013)

crossie schrieb:


> und jetzt lesen wir das noch mal.  demnach wäre ja 2 mal jeweils dieselbe federwegs- und lenkwinkeleinstellung.
> beide oben: 150mm
> beide unten: 170mm
> 
> vorne jeweils steilerer lenkwinkel.



Ist korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (23. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Im Winter müsste wieder Nachschub (MY14) reinkommen.



Hi Stefan, du schreibst MY14 im Winter, gibt es da schon ein paar nähere fakten?

wie z.B. anderer Dämpfer, Verbesserungen, gewichts reduzierungen, Farben, fragen über fragen?

Darfst du dazu schon etwas Sagen?

ein paar andere punkte

was haltet ihr davon ne 1 1/8 gabel mit hope adapter in dem Tapered Steuersatz einzubauen und nen reduzier adpater für die Sattelstüze von 30,9 auf 31.6?

wie siehts mit 200mm bremscheibe am hinterrad aus passt das mit pm20 adapter von avid, darf ich überhaupt 200mm im icb hinten?

vielen dank und grüße


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Juli 2013)

Hi Bresi,

zu MY14 kann ich noch nicht allzu viel sagen, dafür ist es einfach noch zu früh. Folgende Infos kann ich Dir aber schon geben:

- Der Rahmen an sich bleibt unverändert, wir wollen zusammen mit unserem Zulieferer an der Qualität arbeiten. Selbst in der Serie hatten wir noch schiefe Rahmen und das Horstlink scheint auch nicht unkritisch zu sein. Das soll im MY14 nicht mehr passieren. Ein weiterer Grund ist der Zeitfaktor... wenn wir jetzt noch Änderungen machen würden, dann gäbe es wieder Probleme mit den Lieferterminen. Für MY15 habe ich aber schon einige Ideen und ein Haufen Feedback aus der Community.

- Die MY14 Dämpfer werden entsprechend der Rückmeldungen im Forum anders abgestimmt.

- Ne 1 1/8 Gabel werden wir sicher nicht verbauen... dann wäre ja der ganze Vorteil vom tapered Steerer dahin.

- Sattelstützen-Adapter von 30,9mm auf 31,6mm sind schwierig... das Material wäre mit 0,35mm verdammt dünn. Soweit ich weiß gibt es keinen, der entsprechende Adapter anbietet.

- Ne 200er Scheibe hinten ist kein Problem... einfach den entsprechenden +20mm Adapter des jeweiligen Bremsenherstellers verwenden.

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Es gibt wohl doch passende Sattelstützen-Adapter... hier wurde schon mal drüber gesprochen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=456075


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> - Ne 200er Scheibe hinten ist kein Problem... einfach den entsprechenden +20mm Adapter des jeweiligen Bremsenherstellers verwenden.



und wenns doch eine 203 scheibe ist ... einen +23mm Adapter oder +20 + scheiben.

Schaut leider Kacke aus. Bin da auch noch am überlegen was schöneres zu verbauen.



Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> und das Horstlink scheint auch nicht unkritisch zu sein.


Wäre kein Problem wenn man nicht einfach immer 4*0,5mm scheiben verbauen würde, sondern das was man wirklich braucht....
und die Bolzen sind bei einigen zu lang.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Wäre kein Problem wenn man nicht einfach immer 4*0,5mm scheiben verbauen würde, sondern das was man wirklich braucht....
> und die Bolzen sind bei einigen zu lang.



Ich will die Bolzen noch länger machen, so dass sie beim Durchstecken ca 0,5mm über steht und dann dort eine 1,5mm Scheibe verbauen. So kann ein großes Toleranzfeld in der Breite abgedeckt werden. Außerdem geht keine tragende Fläche in den Augen verloren.
Außerdem bekomme ich diese Woche noch spielreduzierte Lager zum testen. Die sollten strammer auf der Welle und im Lagersitz sitzen. Ich vermute, dass die "normalen" Toleranzen auf gewisse Umdrehungszahlen mit potentieller Wärmeentwicklung ausgelegt sind... ob das stimmt wird mir der IGUS-Fachmann bei einem Termin demnächst sicher mehr erzählen können.
You will get update info asap 

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

ja so rum geht das natürlich auch.
Ich musste meine Bolzen abfeilen - jetzt passt alles.

Schön wäre es natürlich wenn man die neuen Features upgraden könnte.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (23. Juli 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schön wäre es natürlich wenn man die neuen Features upgraden könnte.



Das sollte kein Problem sein... deswegen die spielreduzierten Lager anstatt andere Toleranzen bei den Lagersitzen & Wellendurchmessern.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass wir es so machen, dass die normalen Lagerkits dann das "Upgrade" schon beinhalten und einfach verbaut werden können (mit den spielreduzierten Lagern, längeren Wellen und der passenden Scheibe).

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (23. Juli 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> was haltet ihr davon ne 1 1/8 gabel mit hope adapter in dem Tapered Steuersatz einzubauen und nen reduzier adpater fÃ¼r die SattelstÃ¼ze von 30,9 auf 31.6?
> 
> wie siehts mit 200mm bremscheibe am hinterrad aus passt das mit pm20 adapter von avid, darf ich Ã¼berhaupt 200mm im icb hinten?



Hallo Stefan,

danke fÃ¼r die schnelle antwort,

diese zwei  punkte waren eher genereller natur bzw irrefÃ¼hrend, ich Ã¼berlege gerade wie ich mein  equipment am besten auf den carver rahmen portiert bekomme.
ohne viel neues anzuschafen.

bis jetzt sind es folgende adapter und sonstiges

-reduzierhÃ¼llse von 30,9 auf 31,6
-reuzierkoni von 1,5 auf 1 1/8
-pm20 adapter von 180 auf 200 fÃ¼r die bremse
-e-type shimano xt 9 Fach umwerfer
-tuning kit Rock shox monarch rc3 plus
-hope pro 2 evo umrÃ¼stkit auf X12
ca 100â¬

noch ne frage, passen meine rÃ¤der, also ZTR Flow mit Conti Rubber Queen 2,4" in den Hinterbau ?


danke und gruÃ


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2013)

Reduzierhülsen von 31,6 auf 30,9 gibt es bzw. gab es. Hab eine rum liegen, war glaub ich von USE oder so, habe ich bei GoCycle bestellt. Hat aber den Haken dass das Blech so glatt ist, dass man auf jeden Fall Montage paste nutzen sollte, sonst wandert die Stütze.

Wenn du keinen mehr findest kannst du dich gerne melden, meine 30.9er Stütze hat eh die Grätsche gemacht, ich werde das Ding im Zweifel nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## doriuscrow (23. Juli 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> noch ne frage, passen meine räder, also ZTR Flow mit Conti Rubber Queen 2,4" in den Hinterbau ?
> 
> 
> danke und gruß


Da geht noch viel mehr rein...  ;-)


----------



## icemlmo (23. Juli 2013)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Servus, was genau für einen umwerfer Standard hat das ICB? E-type direct mount Down pull top swing.... Welche spec? Spec 3?



Sorry Jungs/Mädels, ich suche schon länger nach dem Standart für den Umwerfer am ICB.
Ich habe mal einige Threads und gepostete Bilder durchforstet, aber so richtig schlau wurde ich nicht. Kann man einen Umwerfer mit einfacher Klemme nehmen? Ich fand da bisher nämlich noch keinen Rahmen.
poo-cocktail fragte ja, aber richtig beantwortet fand ich das nicht. Gibt's hierfür ein Satement von Ahnungsvollen? 

Danke euch!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2013)

Nein, kannst du nicht. Dafür ist kein Bauraum vorgesehen. Du brauchst einen Directmount-Umwerfer, der an der Kettenstrebe verschraubt wird. 
Bei SRAM wäre es ein Typ3, Shimano E-Type Lowmount oder wie das doch gleich heißt. Ich hab einen SRAM X7 Typ3 verbaut. Günstig und funzt gut.


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

@Stefan.Stark  Was mir gerade wieder eingefallen ist....
beim MY14 solltest du ein Entwässerungsloch am Tretlager vorsehen. 
Da kann der Rahmen ungeahnte Mengen Wasser speichern. 
Habe bei mir ein Loch mit M3 Madenschraube rein gemacht. und gerade mal geöffnet... das dauert länger bis das abgelaufen ist.

(gut hatte das Ding nach der letzten Tour mal kurz durch die "Isar Waschstraße" gefahren... 




Aber da  läuft halt sonst nix ab... sprich das bleibt drin bis man das Rad umdreht und Sattelstütze ausbaut. und selbst dann muss man schütteln


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Juli 2013)

Kauf dir mal ein paar anständige Schuhe

G.


----------



## Pintie (23. Juli 2013)

auf der Tour war ich echt froh über Schuhe mit gutem Schottergripp. musste da einiges hochtragen / schieben. 
mit so profilosen 510 wäre das unlustig gewesen


----------



## icemlmo (23. Juli 2013)

@Lt. Danke dir. Jetzt kann ich verletzungsbedingt weiter Exeltabellen über diverse ICB Aufbauten erstellen!


----------



## DerBresi (23. Juli 2013)

wo wir gerade dabei sind, welche maß hat die tretlagerbreite?

wie sieht es da aus mit Kettenführung und etype umwerfer wenn man die gleichzeitig montieren will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Juli 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> wo wir gerade dabei sind, welche maß hat die tretlagerbreite?
> 
> wie sieht es da aus mit Kettenführung und etype umwerfer wenn man die gleichzeitig montieren will?



Wer sollte solchen Quatsch wozu tun wollen? Wenn man doch ISCG hat? Die Umwerferfrage wurde auch gerade beantwortet...

Generell: Bevor Du als nächstes nach dem Sattelstützenmaß fragst, lies Dich erstmal in das Thema ein.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2013)

Die Tretlagerbreite hat keinen Einfluss auf Umwerfer oder Kettenführung.
Tretlager hat 72mm, also ein Spacer. Umwerfer kommt direkt an die Kettenstrebe. Ohne Tretlagerplatte. Vorteil: der Umwerfer bewegt sich zusammen mit der Kette. Die Kettenführung wird an die ISCG05-Aufnahme geschraubt. Am ICB hat alles seinen eigenen Platz.


----------



## DerBresi (23. Juli 2013)

nach dem ich jetzt das umwerfer manual gelesen habe und mir die rahmen zeichnung angesheen weis ich wo es dran geschraubt wird, danke für die antowrt für die tretlagerbreite....73mm also die antwort auf die tretlager breite wustest du auch net... ich habe jedenfalls kein 
bock 20 sachen zurückzusenden weil ich irgend nen driss falsch bestellt habe, wie auch immer mein held...

hättest du nen thread von mir vorher gelesen bin ich dabei zu eruieren ob ich alles von meinem alten bike ohne probleme umbauen kann....

schonmal vielen dank für eure hilfe...

rechtschreibfehler kannste behalten...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2013)

DerBresi schrieb:


> nach dem ich jetzt das umwerfer manual gelesen habe und mir die rahmen zeichnung angesheen weis ich wo es dran geschraubt wird, danke für die antowrt für die tretlagerbreite....73mm also die antwort auf die tretlager breite wustest du auch net... ich habe jedenfalls kein
> bock 20 sachen zurückzusenden weil ich irgend nen driss falsch bestellt habe, wie auch immer mein held...
> 
> hättest du nen thread von mir vorher gelesen bin ich dabei zu eruieren ob ich alles von meinem alten bike ohne probleme umbauen kann....
> ...



Du könntest aber einfach mal auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads nach schauen, da gibt es eine Tabelle mit allen wichtigen Maßen...


----------



## warp4 (23. Juli 2013)

icemlmo schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs/Mädels, ich suche schon länger nach dem Standart für den Umwerfer am ICB.
> Ich habe mal einige Threads und gepostete Bilder durchforstet, aber so richtig schlau wurde ich nicht. Kann man einen Umwerfer mit einfacher Klemme nehmen? Ich fand da bisher nämlich noch keinen Rahmen.
> poo-cocktail fragte ja, aber richtig beantwortet fand ich das nicht. Gibt's hierfür ein Satement von Ahnungsvollen?
> 
> Danke euch!



Direct Mount
Top Swing
Dual Pull

Shimano z.B.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...675-e2-e-typ-ohne-tretlagerblech.html?mfid=43

oder

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html?mfid=43

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DerBresi (23. Juli 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1272612

steht ja hier, im wesentlichen ging es mir um die tretlager breite da steht aber leider nix, wie auch immer. fragen sind beantowrtet

und dieser für 9-fach, wobei das keijne rolle spilen sollte obs nu 10 oder 9 fach ist.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k423/a5868/xt-umwerfer-e-type-fd-m770e-dual-pull.html?mfid=43


----------



## OJMad (23. Juli 2013)

Sorry für die evtl doofe Frage... Kommen die Passscheiben am Horstlink unetr die Schraubenköpfe oder zwischen Lager und Druckstrebe???


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Juli 2013)

Zwischen Lager und Strebe, du willst damit ja das Lagerspiel verringern, wenn du sie aussen einbaust wackelt das Lager ja trotzdem noch


----------



## icemlmo (23. Juli 2013)

@warp4: Danke! Dann habe ich den Tipp von Lt.AnimalMother richtig gedeutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBresi (25. Juli 2013)

ich habs getan, und nen M er rahmen geordert...


----------



## long_rider (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand von Euch die Drehmomente der Hinterbaulager und Dämpferaufnahme zur Hand? 

Ich muß zum Zugverlegen die Wippe ausbauen...

Danke


----------



## OldSchool (31. Juli 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10571795&highlight=drehmomente#post10571795


----------



## long_rider (31. Juli 2013)

vielen Dank  !


----------



## nighter (6. August 2013)

Ist für die nächste Sesion eigendlich wieder ein Community bike geplant?
Wenn ja, ein Trail29er?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. August 2013)

Wie soll das klappen? Wir haben letztes Jahr im April mit dem ICB angefangen, was vor ein paar Wochen erst ausgeliefert wurde und Tonnen von Problemen hatte. 2014 muss erstmal eine möglichst Fehlerfreie Serie, evtl. mit 650B, vom Band laufen und ähnlich nachgefragt werden wie dieses Jahr. Dann wird es zu 2015 möglicherweise optimiert und über arbeitet. Da der Rückhalt im Hause Carver anscheinend für dieses Projekt schon eher dürftig ist wird wohl ein komplett neues Modell erstmal nicht drin sein. Zumal ich nicht glaube dass das diesjährige Modell einen cent eingebracht hat...

Oder meinst du grundsätzlich,  auch ohne Community?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nighter (8. August 2013)

Nee, schon ruhig mit Community, hat Spass gemacht.

Schade zu hören das das Projekt nicht so eingeschlagen hat wie damals gemutmasst wurde. Für mich wars leider nie wirklich interessant (zuviel Federweg und 26").
Naja muss ich den nächsten Winter mich andersweitig ablenken...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. August 2013)

Das Projekt hat schon gut eingeschlagen. Hilft aber nix wenn es Entscheider gibt die das anscheinend nicht sehen wollen


----------



## icemlmo (8. August 2013)

Und wie das eingeschlagen hat. 
Ich bin leer ausgegangen. Ok, vll war ich bisschen spät dran, aber dennoch hätte ich als "Entwickler" mir auch eines gewünscht.


----------



## MaxPwr (17. August 2013)

Hallo,
ich hätte da auch eine Frage.

Da das ICB02 in meiner Größe (S) scheinbar ausverkauft ist, würde es mich interessieren ob es davon Nachschub geben wird?
Oder ist eine 2014er Version geplant und gibt es dazu schon einen Zeitplan?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. August 2013)

Wahrscheinlich würde die Suche mit ICB und 2014 eine Antwort ausspucken. Aber ich bin mal nett heute.
2013er wird es keine geben, die 2014er dürften irgendwann nach der Eurobike vorgestellt werden und sollen, soweit ich mich erinnere, Anfang 2014 verfügbar sein. Wenn du es genauer wissen willst, quäl nochmal die Sufu


----------



## j4m3s (18. August 2013)

Da ich am überlegen bin mir einen ICB Rahmen zu bestellen würde ich gern 3 dinge wissen, da ich entweder zu dumm für die suche war oder nichts drin stand.

Ist der Monarch schon fertig montiert oder muss dieser noch selber montiert werden?
Im Lieferumfang ist ein Steuersatz enthalten, jedoch finde ich nirgens eine angabe ob 1.5,11/8 oder tapered???
Welche größe sollte ich bei 1,94 wählen, 50cm oder 53cm?

Danke


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2013)

Der Dämpfer ist schon montiert, aber wenn man das Bike aufbaut sollten die zwei Schrauben am Dämpfer doch auch kein unlösbares Problem sein, oder?
Tapered, erste Seite FAQ, erster Post.
Größenempehlung ist schwer da in dem Fall wohl Geschmackssache. Ich bin 1,90/93 und fahr XL/50cm. Passt mir mit 50er Vorbau perfekt, in steilen Ecken und im Park dürfte das Sitzrohr aber gerne nochmal 2cm weniger haben. Am besten wäre Probe fahren.


----------



## doriuscrow (18. August 2013)

@Carver_Bikes: ... wann wird es denn die cable guides online zu kaufen geben - nach Umbau auf 1x10 fehlen mir schon wieder die passenden ...

Edit: warum funktioniert das "mention"en schon wieder nicht?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. August 2013)

@doriuscrow:
Weil du den Doppelpunkt vergessen hast?


----------



## doriuscrow (18. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> @doriuscrow:
> Weil du den Doppelpunkt vergessen hast?



War das schon immer so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (18. August 2013)

.


----------



## Micha-L (21. August 2013)

*Drehmomente*



stefan.stark schrieb:


> Dämpferbolzen 8-10nm
> wippe-rahmen 10-12nm
> sitzstreben-wippe 8-10nm
> horstlink 6-8nm
> ...



*Fett und Schraubensicherung*



stefan.stark schrieb:


> Am besten bei allen gewinden, außer der hauptlagerwelle, schraubensicherung mittelfest verwenden. (kleiner tip am rande: Falls irgendwo mal schraubensicherung ärger macht, die entsprechende verbindung mit dem fön erwärmen. Dann löst sich das zeug in der regel.) an meinem bike habe ich keine schraubensicherung, aber ich kontrolliere auch öfter mal.
> An der hauptlagerwelle auch das gewinde schön fetten und keine schraubensicherung verwenden, hier wird ja auch noch mal die welle mit der madenschraube fest gesetzt.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. August 2013)

Kann bitte (endlich) mal jemand das echte Rahmengewicht in L incl Dämpfer hier mitteilen ?


----------



## warp4 (25. August 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Kann bitte (endlich) mal jemand das echte Rahmengewicht in L incl Dämpfer hier mitteilen ?



Was macht die Sache so wichtig ? Ist doch egal, ob das Teil 100g mehr oder weniger wiegt... 

Ob's hilft ? Mein R'n'C in L hat in der Summe der Einzelteile etwas über 3200g auf die nicht geeichte Digitalwaage gebracht.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kerosin0815 (25. August 2013)

Mir kommts auf 100 gr auch nicht an.
Möchte mir halt nicht ein Trumm mit über 3600 gr holen.


----------



## warp4 (25. August 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Mir kommts auf 100 gr auch nicht an.
> Möchte mir halt nicht ein Trumm mit über 3600 gr holen.



Macht aber auch als Trumm Spaß !
Gewicht wird sowieso völlig überbewertet 

Habe noch mal in meine Unterlagen geschaut und folgenden Wert ausgegraben:

Rahmen R'n'C in L, komplett montiert incl. Dämpfer (Monarch), Sixpack Steuersatz, HT II Tretlager und X12 Schaltauge: 3860g
Gewogen mit einer billigen Aldi Kofferwaage...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (25. August 2013)

mein icb 2 rahmen ohne dämpfer mir Kabelführungen, lagern und Steuersatz hat in XL (50cm) 3450g


----------



## Daniel12 (26. August 2013)

ich habe schon gesucht aber nicht gefunden...

... hat schon mal jemand versucht die Lyrik mit 650b zu fahren, mit dem Hans Dampf zum Beispiel?

beim ICB01 mit der Durolux geht es ja (inoffiziell) bei der Lyrik wohl nicht...

weiss auch nicht genau ob ich jetzt die Gabel wechseln sollte um 650b mal zu testen, zumal die Lyrik top läuft.

danke für Euren Input!

ach so, ich habe das ICB02 mit Lyrik!


----------



## Pintie (26. August 2013)

geht vielleicht mit manchen 650B reifen.

Ich hatte mal den conti Mountainking II 2,4 650B in der lyrik. 
am Casting klappts , wobei da auch nicht mehr viel Luft bleibt,   aber wenn man mal die Luft aus der gabel macht und schaut wie das so zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen ist - äh wird man nicht damit fahren.... das gibt dann lustige überschläge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (26. August 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> geht vielleicht mit manchen 650B reifen.
> 
> Ich hatte mal den conti Mountainking II 2,4 650B in der lyrik.
> am Casting klappts , wobei da auch nicht mehr viel Luft bleibt,   aber wenn man mal die Luft aus der gabel macht und schaut wie das so zwischen Gabelbrücke und Reifen ist - äh wird man nicht damit fahren.... das gibt dann lustige überschläge



ok verstehe...


----------



## BlackWind (26. August 2013)

Ganz blöde Frage von einem der sich mit der Materie noch nicht beschäftigt hat:
Wenn man nun z.B. eine Lyrik auf 160mm travelt, federt sie dann 10mm weniger ein, oder 100 weniger aus?

Sprich, kann man damit das Problem des Aufsetzens auf der Brücke entschärfen oder nicht?


----------



## Pintie (26. August 2013)

100 weniger aus 

nein.. wenn man die Lyrik auf 160 travelt federt die nur 16cm aus.

650B in der LYrik aber so oder so eine Bedingt gute Idee. 
Sollten denn mal Reifen kommen die dem einsatzzweck vom ICB genügen werden die so viel Volumen haben das es auch am Casting sehr Eng wird. und das nervt wen dauernd Steine die Hängenbleiben am Casting riefen machen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. August 2013)

Wenn du travelst wird die Gabel um den Betrag kürzer, meistens travelt man ja um die Einbaulänge an den Rahmen anzupassen. Somit wirst du das Problem damit nicht beheben. 
Um die Eintauchtiefe zu begrenzen müsstest du irgendwas basteln zu dem mir grad noch die Idee fehlt.


----------



## Pintie (26. August 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> müsstest du irgendwas basteln zu dem mir grad noch die Idee fehlt.



Anschlagpuffer wie am Coil dämpfer auf die Standrohre machen


----------



## BlackWind (26. August 2013)

Ok, danke für die Erläuterungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## visionthing (26. August 2013)

Du könntest das Casting Intern mit Spacern "verkürzen" das dürfte den angestrebten Effekt haben. Aber so richtig Sinn würde das wohl nur mit einer Upsidedown Gabel machen. Dort wird der Weg aber intern über die Kolbenstange begrenzt und ist durch ein bisschen umschrauben 650b und 29" fähig.


----------



## mhedder (26. August 2013)

So ein Endanschlag ist bei einer Lyrik sogar serienmäßig dabei (zumindest bei meiner 2008er U-Turn). Das ist ein ca. 5mm dicker Gummipuffer, der unten im Casting liegt und den Aufschlag der Standrohreinheit bei einem Durchschlag etwas abfedert. 

Im Grunde genommen bräuchte man diesen nur um einen dickeren oder evtl. weitere ergänzen, oder liege ich da falsch?
Das ganze hilft allerdings nicht bei der grundsätzlichen Radfreigängigkeit am Casting.

Gruß Marc


----------



## da dude80 (27. August 2013)

Servus,

ich hab an meinem ICB eine ethirteen TRS+ Dual KeFü verbaut. Am Samstag kleine Runde gedreht und in einer schnellen Wurzelpassage, zackbumm, Kette abgesprungen! 

Oben ist ein stinknormaler SLX-Umwerfer montiert, unten ist der Abstand zwischen großem Blatt und Oberkante des äußeren Leit"blechs" der KeFü-Rolle ungefähr 2,37821 mm klein. Da passt nix durch. Jedenfalls keine Kette. Und der Schuh, in dem die Rolle läuft, war auch noch festgeschraubt. 

Ist das:

a) falsch eingestellt
b) eine Houdini-Kette?
c) ein echtes Wunder?

Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht. Denke ich. 
Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?

Merci im Voraus.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2013)

Kette fällt oben runter, läuft am Kettenblatt runter und is dann weg. passiert mir auch.


----------



## da dude80 (28. August 2013)

Ja, das ist klar. 

Aber ich hab mich auch nicht präzise genügend ausgedrückt: die Kette "springt" nicht nur vom Blatt sondern auch aus der KeFü-Rolle, sprich sie lief plötzlich unter der Rolle... 

Das kriegst kaum hin, selbst wenn die Kette oben abspringt und runter läuft.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. August 2013)

Doch genau das passiert bei meiner Twinty auch. Kette springt oben raus, verkantet sich unten und wird beim weitertreten vom Kettenblatt mit Gewalt an der unteren Führung vorbei gezogen. Von Hand bekommt man die da nicht raus und rein. So hab ich mir schon einen Gleitblock (meine Führung hat keine Rolle) komplett zerbröselt...


----------



## DerBresi (28. August 2013)

das hatte ich auch gestern, zum glück hatte ich nen kettenschloss..... endlich macken im rahmen ;(


----------



## frankderflieger (13. September 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 


es geht mir um die richtige Rahmengrösse !

Da komplette  Bikes und Rahmen ja eher selten in den einzelnen shops verfügbar sind, und man so nicht immer zwei benachbarte Grössen zum Probesitzen und Fahren hat, wäre es vielleicht eine gute Idee, wenn wir einen fred aufmachen, wo die Fahrer unter uns, ihre Körpergrösse, Schrittlänge und Rahmengrösse eintragen. 
Ggf. noch ein paar erläuternde Worte....
Ich glaube im LV Bereich wird das für die einzelnen Modelle auch so gehandhabt. 

Würde den zukünftigen Käufern unter uns helfen   !

Besteht Interesse ?

Viele Grüße 
Frank


----------



## doriuscrow (14. September 2013)

Gibt's schon irgendwo im R'nC-Thread... Müsste nur mal einer suchen. ;-)


----------



## olsche (14. September 2013)

Ich saß gestern mal auf einem ICB Probe zur Größenermittlung.
Bin 1,80m mit SL 0,85m, schwanke zwischen M & L
Das Bike war RH 47cm, was ja "L" ist.(oder?)
Von der Sitzhöhe wäre es okay, was mich etwas erschreckt hat war der Radstand.
Meine jetzigen Räder haben 1080mm (Hardtail) & 1085mm (Fully).
Das ICB in M hat laut Tabelle 1175mm wenn ich das richtig gelesen hatte, wieviel hat den das L? 
Ich frage mich ob ich mit einem so langen Rad zurecht komme???

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sun_dancer (14. September 2013)

olsche schrieb:


> Ich saß gestern mal auf einem ICB Probe zur Größenermittlung.
> Bin 1,80m mit SL 0,85m, schwanke zwischen M & L
> Das Bike war RH 47cm, was ja "L" ist.(oder?)
> Von der Sitzhöhe wäre es okay, was mich etwas erschreckt hat war der Radstand.
> ...



Lass dich von dem langen Radstand nicht beeinflussen.
Hier wurde schon mehrfach bestätigt, dass das ICB für den Radstand ungewohnt wendig ist (wahrscheinlich durch die kurzen Kettenstreben).
Kann ich auch so unterstreichen... Fahre mit 1,86/SL86 auch ein L und es ist nicht die Spur von "lang" 

Gruß Yves


----------



## olsche (14. September 2013)

Hi...
Grade nochmal geschaut, wenn es 2014 wieder Rahmen geben sollte werde ich mich wohl für ein "M" entscheiden.
Das sind dann nur knappe 9cm mehr Radstand anstelle von 11cm!

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## Daniel12 (16. September 2013)

fahre mit 1,8m ein M und finde es gut passend.


----------



## olsche (16. September 2013)

Danke, das bestätigt mich!

DAnn warte ich mal auf die neuen Rahmen...

Gruß,
Olsche


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. September 2013)

Wie größ sind denn die ICB-Fahrer, die die Rahmengröße S fahren? 
Ist das Rad in S auch bei 1,78m noch (sinnvoll) fahrbar? 
Gund der Frage: Ich bin zwar 1,78 groß(Schrittlänge ca. 84cm), schwanke aber zwischen S und M, da ich gern einen kurzen Reach fahre, DH/FR-Hintergund habe und ein deutlich kürzeres/verspielteres Rad als meinen Downhiller suche. Das ICB in M wäre am Hinterbau zwar 15mm kürzer, was mir sehr gut gefällt. Der vordere Teil (Tretlager zu Vorderachse) wäre aber 2mm länger.
In S wäre das Rad insgesamt 33mm kürzer (15 hinten, 18 vorn).
Hier die Geodaten im Vergleich:

............................ DH-Rad(Gr. M).... ICB (Gr. S).....ICB (Gr. M)
Oberrohr (horizontal)  580mm.................567mm.........587mm
Reach .....................403mm.................404mm..........424mm
Stack......................590mm.................584mm..........584mm
Sitzrohr...................400mm.................410mm..........440mm
Kettenstrebe............440mm.................425mm..........425mm
Lenkwinkel................. 63°.....................65°..............65°
Sitzwinkel...................73°(effektiv)......  70,6°(real?)...70,6°
Tretlagerhöhe...........363mm....................8mm.............8mm
Radstand................1183mm.................1150mm......1170mm


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. September 2013)

Servus,
Ich denke bei deiner Größe ist es nichtmehr sinnvoll fahrbar. 
Ich bin 1,72 und fahre ein ICB in M. Habe das S aber auch schon gefahren. Das ist mir allerdings zu klein. Vorallem bergab ist es nicht laufruhig genug.
Ich glaube die 2mm unterschied zu deinem Downhiller wirst du beim reach nicht wirklich merken.


----------



## endorphine (17. September 2013)

Ebenfalls 1,72m allerdings bei kurzbeinigen 78cm Schrittlänge.
Gefahren wird ein ICB in Größe S.

Geht bei meinen Stummelbeinen aber auch gar nichts anders, da ansonsten die Beine auch bei voll versenkter Hilo zu kurz werden...


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. September 2013)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Ich glaube die 2mm unterschied zu deinem Downhiller wirst du beim reach nicht wirklich merken.


Vorsicht: Die 2mm beziehen sich auf den Abstand Tretlager zu Vorderradachse, also sowas wie Radstand minus Hinterbaulänge:





Reach ist ein anderes Thema, der ist beim ICB in M 21mm länger als am DH-Rad. Das ließe sich mit einem anderen Vorbau zwar anpassen, das Rad bliebe aber im vorderen Teil vom Radstand ungefähr genau so lang wie mein DH-Rad. Daher kommen meine Bedenken bezüglich der Wendigkeit.


----------



## poo-cocktail (17. September 2013)

Servus,
mit dem reach hast du recht. hatte deine angabe im text als reach gelesen.
Ich glaube dein vergleich ist nicht wirklich aussagefähig, da der wert ja mit vom lenkwinkel beeinflusst wird und der ist ja bei bei beiden rädern unterschiedlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. September 2013)

1,78 und dann S?!
Ich bin 1,79 und finde mein L immer noch verspielt und agil.


----------



## Hasifisch (19. September 2013)

Hans / Carver

Habe heute nach einem fiesen Knacken beim Pedalieren gefahndet und als Übeltäter das Kettenstrebenlager auf der Antriebsseite ausmachen können.
Das ist leider fix und alle, die Messingbuchse zeigt klar die Struktur der Bearings (haben sich deutlich eingeschliffen)  und schlackert nun in diesen fröhlich herum.
Habe erstmal die Seiten getauscht, aber aus meiner Sicht ist das schon eher eine Garantiesache. Hätte gern mal erst dein Statement dazu.
Da war ja auch was mit dem Lager-Upgrade, gibt es da eigentlich was Neues?

Grüße,
Garrit


----------



## tom34788 (20. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen ICB-Rahmen bestellen, bin mir aber unsicher, was die richtige Größe für mich ist.
Bei einer Größe von 1,80m hab ich eine Schrittlänge von 89cm, also eher einen kurzen Oberkörper. Jetzt überlege ich, ob mir M zu kurz oder L zu lang ist oder ob ich mir über die 2cm Unterschied im Reach zu viele Gedanken mache und einfach L nehme.
Hat jemand vielleicht gar ähnliche Proportionen und kann mir helfen?
Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. September 2013)

tom34788 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir einen ICB-Rahmen bestellen, bin mir aber unsicher, was die richtige Größe für mich ist.
> Bei einer Größe von 1,80m hab ich eine Schrittlänge von 89cm, also eher einen kurzen Oberkörper. Jetzt überlege ich, ob mir M zu kurz oder L zu lang ist oder ob ich mir über die 2cm Unterschied im Reach zu viele Gedanken mache und einfach L nehme.
> Hat jemand vielleicht gar ähnliche Proportionen und kann mir helfen?
> Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!



Kniffelig. Ich bin 1,91 und fahr XL bei 93 Schrittlänge mit 50er bzw 60er Vorbau. Ich glaube fasst dass dir bei M das Sitzrohr zu kurz sein könnte um die Stütze weit genug rausziehen zu können. Nur die Frage ob du dann mit nem 35er Vorbau mit dem Reach klar kommst.


----------



## Pintie (20. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Habe heute nach einem fiesen Knacken beim Pedalieren gefahndet und als Übeltäter das Kettenstrebenlager auf der Antriebsseite ausmachen können.
> Das ist leider fix und alle, die Messingbuchse zeigt klar die Struktur der Bearings (haben sich deutlich eingeschliffen)  und schlackert nun in diesen fröhlich herum.



Meinst du horst link oder am hauptrahmen ?

die Messingdinger im Horst link waren bei mir ja auch vollkommen hinüber. 
hab mir da neue gedreht. Aber die waren bei mir ja auch zu kurz....


----------



## Hasifisch (20. September 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Meinst du horst link oder am hauptrahmen ?
> 
> die Messingdinger im Horst link waren bei mir ja auch vollkommen hinüber.
> hab mir da neue gedreht. Aber die waren bei mir ja auch zu kurz....



Den Horst, vorn war ich noch nicht dran. Wollte im Winter mit deinen tauschen...

Wenn ich dich schon mal hier beim Thema habe...hast du eine Idee oder Quelle für Austauschlager für GXP Lagerschalen? Gern Keramik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (21. September 2013)

tom34788 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich möchte mir einen ICB-Rahmen bestellen, bin mir aber unsicher, was die richtige Größe für mich ist.
> Bei einer Größe von 1,80m hab ich eine Schrittlänge von 89cm, also eher einen kurzen Oberkörper. Jetzt überlege ich, ob mir M zu kurz oder L zu lang ist oder ob ich mir über die 2cm Unterschied im Reach zu viele Gedanken mache und einfach L nehme.
> Hat jemand vielleicht gar ähnliche Proportionen und kann mir helfen?
> Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!


Fahre bei 183/90 ein L mit 50er Vorbau - 40er war mir zu kurz. Mit Ks Lev 435/150 - da passt auch das Sitzrohr noch ganz gut. Lenker mit etwas Rise wäre noch ganz gut - ich finde bei mir liegt es schon hart am der Grenze zum Ungemütlichen.


----------



## Pintie (21. September 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> hast du eine Idee oder Quelle für Austauschlager für GXP Lagerschalen? Gern Keramik?



hab ich. hast du da die größe der lager bei der hand?

bin ja im Shimano Lager und hatte noch keinen Kontakt zu dem Zeug


----------



## tom34788 (21. September 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Kniffelig. Ich bin 1,91 und fahr XL bei 93 Schrittlänge mit 50er bzw 60er Vorbau. Ich glaube fasst dass dir bei M das Sitzrohr zu kurz sein könnte um die Stütze weit genug rausziehen zu können. Nur die Frage ob du dann mit nem 35er Vorbau mit dem Reach klar kommst.





doriuscrow schrieb:


> Fahre bei 183/90 ein L mit 50er Vorbau - 40er war mir zu kurz. Mit Ks Lev 435/150 - da passt auch das Sitzrohr noch ganz gut. Lenker mit etwas Rise wäre noch ganz gut - ich finde bei mir liegt es schon hart am der Grenze zum Ungemütlichen.



Danke für eure Antworten. Also order ich mal L.
Bin ich vielleicht aufgeregt, dabei wird der Rahmen ja erst nächstes Jahr geliefert. Aber dieses Jahr hab ich keinen abbekommen...

Ich habe die Antwort sicher überlesen: Eine R n'C-Edition wird es diesmal nicht geben, oder?


----------



## Sun_dancer (21. September 2013)

tom34788 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Antwort sicher überlesen: Eine R n'C-Edition wird es diesmal nicht geben, oder?



Leider nein... diese Aktion war laut Stefan einmalig.


----------



## doriuscrow (21. September 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Leider nein... diese Aktion war laut Stefan einmalig.


Zum Glück... ;-) sonst wär's ja nix besonderes mehr!


----------



## Sun_dancer (21. September 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Zum Glück... ;-) sonst wär's ja nix besonderes mehr!



Jupp...


----------



## Paramedicus (22. September 2013)

Sollte man Hans eigentlich ne PM schreiben oder gabs wegen der bestellung ne email adresse? Wenn zweiteres, hat die wer und tippt se hier mal bitte als antwort ein?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. September 2013)

Vervesserungsvorschläge Seite 6. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10959808&postcount=143


----------



## konsti-d (27. Oktober 2013)

Edit: ich hab hier nach den Specs für 2014 gefragt, hab mittlerweile vorläufiges gefunden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10924352&highlight=dt+swiss+e1900#post10924352


----------



## cmi (27. Oktober 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> Edit: ich hab hier nach den Specs für 2014 gefragt, hab mittlerweile vorläufiges gefunden:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10924352&highlight=dt+swiss+e1900#post10924352



nimm lieber den: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10959808&postcount=143


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (27. Oktober 2013)

ah danke! Sind schon ziemlich zusammengerückt preislich.


----------



## rider1970 (28. Oktober 2013)

Bin doch etwas überrascht das das 1er nächstes Jahr doch deutlich teurer wird--bei (für mich ) nicht besserer ausstattung. Zum Glück hab ich noch ein 13er bekommen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Oktober 2013)

Naja, man hat die HiLo durch ein Reverb ersetzt, da sie wohl doch nicht den Ansprüchen gerecht werden konnte. Im Zweifel sind die Laufräder auch etwas teurer, und vermutlich sollte dieses mal ein klein wenig mehr/überhaupt Gewinn generiert werden...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ...und vermutlich sollte dieses mal ein klein wenig mehr/überhaupt Gewinn generiert werden...



Verschwörung!!!


----------



## Eisbein (29. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, man hat die HiLo durch ein Reverb ersetzt, da sie wohl doch nicht den Ansprüchen gerecht werden konnte. Im Zweifel sind die Laufräder auch etwas teurer, und vermutlich sollte dieses mal ein klein wenig mehr/überhaupt Gewinn generiert werden...


reverb raus -150, normalen lrs rein mit angemessen breiten felgen (min. 23mm innen) rein, der kostet sicher auch weniger als der DT...
Aber gut, das ich so ziemlich der einzige bin, der diese Arschlifte überhaupt nicht braucht, hab ich auch schon verstanden 

Naja, wie auch immer. Ich finds schade das kaum noch ein enduro unter 2000 zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. Oktober 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...
> Aber gut, das ich so ziemlich der einzige bin, der diese Arschlifte überhaupt nicht braucht, hab ich auch schon verstanden ...



gut so...


----------



## rider1970 (29. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Naja, man hat die HiLo durch ein Reverb ersetzt, da sie wohl doch nicht den Ansprüchen gerecht werden konnte. Im Zweifel sind die Laufräder auch etwas teurer, und vermutlich sollte dieses mal ein klein wenig mehr/überhaupt Gewinn generiert werden...



Ob die Reverb ein Upgrade ist muss jeder selber wissen,bin eher der RS-"Verweigerer". Lrs ist sicher etwas wertiger ,dafür sind die Reifen mind. eine Nr. schlechter-nicht weils Schwalbe sind, sondern weils nur die Performance-version ist...
Das ganze dann 300+ also rund 17% Preissteigerung


----------



## KainerM (30. Oktober 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Aber gut, das ich so ziemlich der einzige bin, der diese Arschlifte überhaupt nicht braucht, hab ich auch schon verstanden



Ach wo, jeder der nicht im Flachland wohnt braucht das Zeug nicht... Wenn man in den Alpen mal einen berg runter fährt, dann kann man sich die 10 Sekunden Zeit auch nehmen um den Sattel manuell runter zu stellen.
Wenn man allerdings nur 50hm Hügel hat, dann wird das schnell nervig.

Ich hab auch eine Weile überlegt ob Reverb oder nicht. Fazit: Zahlt sich für mich net aus, kostet 250 extra für 400g mehr Gewicht und eine Funktion, die ich kaum nutzen werde.

mfg


----------



## Pintie (30. Oktober 2013)

Schon richtig. Bei Touren in den Bergen verwende ich das Ding vielleicht 5 mal am Tag.

Wenn ich vor der Haustür die Trails fahre rechne ich da eher im Minuten takt. 
Müsste man mal ein Zählwerk ranmachen. da kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Schon richtig. Bei Touren in den Bergen verwende ich das Ding vielleicht 5 mal am Tag.
> 
> Wenn ich vor der Haustür die Trails fahre rechne ich da eher im Minuten takt.
> Müsste man mal ein Zählwerk ranmachen. da kommt schon was zusammen.


münchen liegt ja auch nicht in den Alpen, ihr habt ja auch nur flaches mittelgebirge  
Ich wage mal zu behaupten, das die Reliefenergie im Harz größer als in München + 50km ist.  

Nichts für ungut  und gruß aus Innsbruck


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> Ach wo, jeder der nicht im Flachland wohnt braucht das Zeug nicht... Wenn man in den Alpen mal einen berg runter fährt, dann kann man sich die 10 Sekunden Zeit auch nehmen um den Sattel manuell runter zu stellen.
> Wenn man allerdings nur 50hm Hügel hat, dann wird das schnell nervig.
> 
> Ich hab auch eine Weile überlegt ob Reverb oder nicht. Fazit: Zahlt sich für mich net aus, kostet 250 extra für 400g mehr Gewicht und eine Funktion, die ich kaum nutzen werde.
> ...



Oh Mann...gut das mein Welt nicht so digital oder Schwarz/Weiß ist sondern Zwischentöne hat...

Wir haben hier Abfahrten über einige Hundert Hm und ohne Teleskopstütze kriege ich das Kotzen, weil mir der Flow fehlt. Vor ein paar Wochen in Livigno habe ich ebenfalls die Reverb recht häufig genutzt. Und nein, eine normale Stütze hätte ich nicht jedesmal bewegt.
Abgesehen davon finde ich eine 150g Stütze schon erstaunlich. Bei Normalsterblichen macht das Zusatzgewicht meist maximal 300g aus.
Aber jeder wie er es braucht...



Eisbein schrieb:


> ...das die Reliefenergie im Harz größer als in München + 50km ist. ...



Gehe ich auch von aus...


----------



## Pintie (30. Oktober 2013)

die summe machts... An der Isar entlang sind die seiten teils 120hm hoch. 
Wenn man die Trails entlang die dauernd rauf und runter gehen fährt bekommt man ruck zuck 500Hm auf der kleinen 30km runde zusammen. 

und genau da ist so eine reverb schon super. 

oder moveloc? bin mal gespannt wann die kommt. die 200mm Version würde genau in mein ICB von der Länge passen.


----------



## icemlmo (30. Oktober 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> [...] moveloc? bin mal gespannt wann die kommt. die 200mm Version würde genau in mein ICB von der Länge passen.



Oh ja, da warte ich auch schon lange drauf.
Dazu ist der Preis recht in Ordnung, wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass sie hält, was sie verspricht. 

Ich habe in meine KS Dropzone mittlerweile ziemlich Spiel und der Service stellt sich als reinstes Desaster raus. Ersatzteile/Service-Kit - Fehlanzeige. 
Würde das gerne selbst machen, doch habe ich kenne Chance an die hierfür benötigten Teile zu kommen ...
Bäh!


----------



## aurelio (30. Oktober 2013)

Auf die warte ich auch sehnlichst. Die 125mm Hilo ist sicher besser als gar keine, aber das reicht mir bei weitem nicht aus. Im Artikel stand damals was von Verfügbarkeit ab Dezember. Wäre super wenn die unterm Baum liegen würde


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss heute mal messen, ich habe die Befürchtung dass ich mit den 360mm gewisse Probleme mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe bekomme. Dazu schreibt Movelock leider nichts in den technischen Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich muss heute mal messen, ich habe die Befürchtung dass ich mit den 360mm gewisse Probleme mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe bekomme. Dazu schreibt Movelock leider nichts in den technischen Daten.



Meinst du die maximale Einstecktiefe? Weil mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe wirst du keine Probleme bekommen.

G.


----------



## Pintie (30. Oktober 2013)

doch die wurde mal genannt. 
Ich denke aber das 99% der leute eher ein PRoblem mit der maximalen Länge haben die aus dem Rahmen raus steht.

Beispiel:
Ich habe einen 500mm XL Rahmen. 
Wenn ich die Stütze mit 200mm Verstellweg nehme steht die ganz ausgefahren 268mm bis mitte Sattelgestell raus. (minimal möglich)
Das ist auf den mm genau die Länge die ich gerade fahre (bei maximaler Sattelhöhe).

Die Stütze wäre also maximal im Rahmen versenkt. (was übrigens kein Problem ist).

Denke das viele Interessenten die 170mm Version nehmen müssen.

die 200mm Moveloc ist minimal 351mm maximal 551mm lang....


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht hab ich da einen Klops im Kopf, aber ich komme z.B. mit einer 380er Reverb nicht hin, weil ich da die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze nicht eingehalten werden würde. Bei der 435er sind noch ca. 2cm Luft glaub ich ich.

Wie gesagt, ich geh heute Abend einfach mal in den Keller und messe, dann weiß ich's.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich da einen Klops im Kopf, aber ich komme z.B. mit einer 380er Reverb nicht hin, weil ich da die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze nicht eingehalten werden würde. Bei der 435er sind noch ca. 2cm Luft glaub ich ich.
> 
> Wie gesagt, ich geh heute Abend einfach mal in den Keller und messe, dann weiß ich's.



Ich glaub der Klops ist das die Reverb im ausgefahrenen Zustand 380 hat und die Vecnum aber 351 im eingefahrenem Zustand.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (30. Oktober 2013)

In den technischen Daten sind 83mm+max. Verstellhub angegeben. Das heißt dann quasi, dass die 200er 283mm bis zu der Kante hat, die 170er 253mm und die 130er 213?

Hat mich irgendwie verwirrt dass da zwei maße mit "+max. Verstellhub" dran stehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> In den technischen Daten sind 83mm+max. Verstellhub angegeben. Das heißt dann quasi, dass die 200er 283mm bis zu der Kante hat, die 170er 253mm und die 130er 213?
> 
> Hat mich irgendwie verwirrt dass da zwei maße mit "+max. Verstellhub" dran stehen...



Jepp, jeweils die 83 plus Verstellhub ist das was im Fahrrad versenkbar ist...plus 68mm die oben noch rausschauen, bzw. ist addiert  die Gesamtlänge im Eingefahrenen Zustand.

G.


----------



## icemlmo (31. Oktober 2013)

Das hätte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen können, dass man irgendwann einen zu langen Verstellweg einer Teleskopstütze hat und einen geringeren nehmen muss ...


----------



## ron101 (1. November 2013)

Hallo

Habe leider mit der sufu nichts gefunden, denke aber es wurde bestimmt schon mal nachgefragt.
Wie ist das wenn man aus dem Ausland ein ICB Bike kauft mit der Garantie?
Der Rahmen ist mir klar müsste ich wohl in einen Fahrad XXL Shop.
Wie ist es wenn mit der Schaltung oder mit den Dämpfern, Bremsen etc was ist?
Da sollte man ja eigentlich bei irgend einem z.B. Sram oder Rockshock Händler vorbei gehen können. Hat da schon jemand erfahrung damit?
Danke und Gruss
ron


----------



## KainerM (2. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Oh Mann...gut das mein Welt nicht so digital oder Schwarz/Weiß ist sondern Zwischentöne hat...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Heute mitm falschen Bein aufgestanden, oder warum so kotzig?

1. für mich macht so ein Teil einfach keinen Sinn. Wenn ich rauf fahr, fahr ich rauf. Wenn ich runter fahr, fahr ich runter. Das ganze 2-3 Mal am Tag, ned öfters. Meine Hausstrecke hat auch gute 1000hm.
2. Reverb in dem Maß, mit Zug und Remotehebel wiegt gute 600g.
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6452/rock-shox-sattelstutze-hohenverstellbar-reverb-stealth
eine *billige* Fixstütze gleicher Länge unter 350g. OK, 400g mehr war ein wenig viel, geb ich zu. 300g schafft man schon. Und 300g sind eine "Menge Moos".
http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-4910/truvativ-sattelstutze-stylo-t20

Für MICH wärs einfach Schwachsinn so ein Teil ans Radl zu schrauben, bei MEINEM Einsatzzweck. Was du so machst, das soll mir egal sein. Und hab ich ja glaub ich auch gesagt - wenn man im Flachland lebt und nur ein paar Meter rauf/runter fährt, dann passt sowas schon besser. In meiner Stuttgart-Zeit hätt ich so eine Tele-Stütze vermutlich auch gekauft.
Und mach du erst mal deinen Avatar bunt, dann reden wir über Schwarz/Weiß 

mfg


----------



## Hasifisch (3. November 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> Heute mitm falschen Bein aufgestanden, oder warum so kotzig?......



Weil sowas nervt:



KainerM schrieb:


> ...wenn man im Flachland lebt und nur ein paar Meter rauf/runter fährt, dann passt sowas schon besser...



Ich wohne nicht im Flachland, auch wenn das manch elitärem Alpenrandbewohner als chic erscheint, alles, was nicht Alpen ist, so zu bezeichnen.
Abgesehen davon war ich kürzlich in den Alpen und ich und alle weiteren Beteiligten haben das Teil gern und oft benutzt. Einfach mal unvoreingenommen probieren?
Abgesehen davon kann man das Teil einfach ausbauen und gewinnbringend veräußern - das als negativ bei der Preisgestaltung zu sehen, fällt mir persönlich schwer.
Ende der Diskussion meinerseits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (3. November 2013)

Moin zusammen, 

ich trage mich ja jetzt schon lange  mit dem Gedanken ein ICB 02 fürs nächste Jahr in 27,5 zu bestellen. Letzte WO konnte ich in Esslingen ein 03er in L probefahren, ich denke, dass mir ein XL bei 1,90 mit Schuhen und einer 90er Schrittlänge besser passen wird. Von daher habe ich mich fast schon auf XL eingeschossen.

Seht Ihr Probleme bei der Wendigkeit, XL hat ja nicht gerade einen kurzen Radstand und 27,5 macht es ja auch noch geringfügig länger -  wie sich die Ausfallenden auswirken weiß ich nicht. Ich bin eher so derjenige, der flowige Trails den super technischen Sachen vorzieht. Aber wenn mal Serpentinen kommen, denen geh' ich auch nicht aus dem Weg. Und vielleicht ist da ein L dich besser als ein XL? Was meint ihr?

Und dann noch was wichtiges. 
Da ich oft mit der Familie in Bikeurlaub fahre - Vinschgau/Goldseetrail, wir kommen wieder  - und der Junior noch im Hänger sitzt, muß ich irgendwie einen Chariot Hänger an dem Bike befestigen. Mit der SuFu habe ich nix gefunden, hat einer von euch damit Erfahrung?
Mein eines Bike (Trigger) hat eine X12 Achse, da die innen hohl ist kann ich eine lange 5mm Schnellspannachse problemlos durchführen. Das passt von der Länge her geradeso, dass ich kein schlechtes Gewissen habe, meinen Sohn samt Hänger durch die Gegend zu ziehen. Habe dann noch was passendes an beide Enden "gebastelt", damit der Schnellspanner plan aufsitzt und sich nicht verkanntet. Ist leider notwendig, da der X12 Kopf ja leicht gewölbt und die andere Seite relativ verbaut ist. 

Ist nicht schön, aber soll ja auch nur dran, wenn ich mit Familie einen Ausflug mache. 

 Habe aber leider vergessen mir das letzte WO beim ICB  anzuschauen...Ist beim ICB das eher plan oder muß ich wieder zum Kumpel pilgern, der mir dann was schönes fräßt?

Grüße


----------



## Stefan.Stark (3. November 2013)

Servus mzong,

natürlich ist der Rahmen nicht auf Anhängerbetrieb geprüft und freigegeben... aber ganz frei von Garantie könnte ich mir folgendes gut vorstellen:

a) Du lässt Dir von Deinem Kumpel eine längere Achse drehen, die seitlich über steht (längerer Kopf) und gleich ein passendes Gewinde integriert hat. Du müsstest halt enweder auf einen Außensechskant zum festdrehen gehen oder ein fetterer Inbus mit Gewinde hinten dran. So solle man eine recht saubere Lösung haben.

b) wenn Du den Hänger auch rechts befestigen kann, dann könnte man eine ähnliche Lösung mit dem Gewindeinsert umsetzen, das ist wahrscheinlich einfacher zu machen als die lange Achse.

Ansonsten verwendet das ICB ganz normale Syntace Teile, also passt vielleicht Deine bisherige Lösung.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (3. November 2013)

mzonq schrieb:


> ...
> Seht Ihr Probleme bei der Wendigkeit, XL hat ja nicht gerade einen kurzen Radstand und 27,5 macht es ja auch noch geringfügig länger -  wie sich die Ausfallenden auswirken weiß ich nicht. Ich bin eher so derjenige, der flowige Trails den super technischen Sachen vorzieht. Aber wenn mal Serpentinen kommen, denen geh' ich auch nicht aus dem Weg. Und vielleicht ist da ein L dich besser als ein XL? Was meint ihr?



Ich fahre ein L bei 1,79 und finde es wendig - und ich fahre gern mal was Technisches, soweit ich es schaffe... 



mzonq schrieb:


> ...Mein eines Bike (Trigger) hat eine X12 Achse, da die innen hohl ist kann ich eine lange 5mm Schnellspannachse problemlos durchführen. Das passt von der Länge her geradeso, dass ich kein schlechtes Gewissen habe, meinen Sohn samt Hänger durch die Gegend zu ziehen. Habe dann noch was passendes an beide Enden "gebastelt", damit der Schnellspanner plan aufsitzt und sich nicht verkanntet. Ist leider notwendig, da der X12 Kopf ja leicht gewölbt und die andere Seite relativ verbaut ist...



Schau mal hier (ganz nach unten scrollen) -nicht preiswert, aber die sauberste Lösung.

Ich habe übrigens dieses einfache Kupplungssystem für den Chariot und nutze fast nur mein HT. Aber wenn ich den Anhänger mal ans ICB machen muss, gibt es eine gut funktionierende Notlösung: mit einer längeren Schraube und ein paar passenden Scheiben aus der Grabbelkiste befestige ich die Kupplung an der oberen Schraubverbindung des Ausfallendes auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite.


----------



## KainerM (3. November 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich wohne nicht im Flachland, auch wenn das manch elitärem Alpenrandbewohner als chic erscheint, alles, was nicht Alpen ist, so zu bezeichnen.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



OK, dann Kampfkurs. "Elitär" ist man als Alpenrandbewohner (sic!) also, hmm. Tja, ich kann dir nur sagen, 90% Deutschlands bezeichnet man in den Alpen nunmal als umgangssprachlich "Flachland", weil es eben auch eins ist. Das hat aber nix mit elitärem Gehabe oder einer herablassenden Art zu tun. Da hast du echt was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Aber alles unter 200hm am Stück bezeichne ich eben nur als "ein paar Meter", weil ich so kurze Auf/Abfahrten quasi nie mache. Und wenn ich mal zwei Stunden am Stück hochgetreten habe, dann nehme *ICH *mir auch die zehn Sekunden um die Stütze wieder runter zu knallen - liegt auch daran, dass *ICH *dann sowieso platt bin und erst mal ein Päuschen brauche.

Und das andere, was du völlig in den falschen Hals bekommen hast: Ich hab mich nirgendwo über die Frage "Reverb am Fertigbike oder nicht" ausgelassen, sondern dass *ICH*, *MIR*, so ein Teil nie kaufen und ans Bike schrauben würde, weil es für *MICH *keinen Sinn macht einen kurzen Absatz abgelassen. Dazu solltest du halt auch wissen, dass bei mir ein Karton mit fast 10 Kilo Biketeilen steht, der nur auf ein ICB-02 Frameset wartet - die Serienausstattung ist mir also "egal".

Für *MICH*, bei *MEINEM *Bike, stehen da einfach 250 Mehrkosten, 250-300g Extragewicht, mehr Kabel, mehr Wartungsaufwand und mehr bewegte Teile im krassen Gegensatz zu vielleicht 5 Mal auf einer Tour 10 Sekunden Sparpotential. Deswegen auch die Betonung das *ICH *das Teil ums Verrecken nicht brauche. Was sich wer anderer ans Bike klebt, das soll mich nicht kümmern.

mfg


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> OK, dann Kampfkurs. "Elitär" ist man als Alpenrandbewohner (sic!) also, hmm. Tja, ich kann dir nur sagen, 90% Deutschlands bezeichnet man in den Alpen nunmal als umgangssprachlich "Flachland", weil es eben auch eins ist. Das hat aber nix mit elitärem Gehabe oder einer herablassenden Art zu tun. Da hast du echt was in den falschen Hals bekommen. Aber alles unter 200hm am Stück bezeichne ich eben nur als "ein paar Meter", weil ich so kurze Auf/Abfahrten quasi nie mache. Und wenn ich mal zwei Stunden am Stück hochgetreten habe, dann nehme *ICH *mir auch die zehn Sekunden um die Stütze wieder runter zu knallen - liegt auch daran, dass *ICH *dann sowieso platt bin und erst mal ein Päuschen brauche.
> 
> Und das andere, was du völlig in den falschen Hals bekommen hast: Ich hab mich nirgendwo über die Frage "Reverb am Fertigbike oder nicht" ausgelassen, sondern dass *ICH*, *MIR*, so ein Teil nie kaufen und ans Bike schrauben würde, weil es für *MICH *keinen Sinn macht einen kurzen Absatz abgelassen. Dazu solltest du halt auch wissen, dass bei mir ein Karton mit fast 10 Kilo Biketeilen steht, der nur auf ein ICB-02 Frameset wartet - die Serienausstattung ist mir also "egal".
> 
> ...



Ne Teleskopstütze an einem Serienrad find ich aber auch trotzdem voll fürn Bobbers und unütze Verteuerrung

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. November 2013)

KainerM schrieb:


> ...Deswegen auch die Betonung das *ICH *das Teil ums Verrecken nicht brauche. Was sich wer anderer ans Bike klebt, das soll mich nicht kümmern...



Hättest du es gleich so (nicht mal in der Ausführlichkeit) angedeutet, wäre alles klar.



KainerM schrieb:


> Ach wo, jeder der nicht im Flachland wohnt braucht das Zeug nicht...



Aber so?!
Abgesehen davon hing es um ein Zitat von Eisbein und explizit um die Ausstattung des ICB Komplettrades.
Aber jetzt endgültig:


Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Ende der Diskussion meinerseits.


----------



## Pintie (3. November 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne Teleskopstütze an einem Serienrad find ich aber auch trotzdem voll fürn Bobbers und unütze Verteuerrung
> 
> G.




so nicht richtig 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30744_Daedalus-Carbon-Sattelstuetze-.html

ich bin froh das die dabei war


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so nicht richtig
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30744_Daedalus-Carbon-Sattelstuetze-.html
> 
> ich bin froh das die dabei war



Die fänd ich ja noch besser wenn dabei wäre, als sone unnütze Telestütze mit Kinderverstellweg
Aber die kann ich auch net wirklich gebrauchen. Hab da meine Tune für die teleskoplosen Fahrten und die ist wenigstens 420lang und wiegt auch unter 200g.
Und solche Artikel kauft man nur einmal für den Rest seines Lebens...eigentlich...wie halt beim Werkzeug.

G.


----------



## Pintie (3. November 2013)

mir reichen die 150mm ganz gut (werde sobald verfügbar aber gegen eine 200er moveloc tauschen). 

unter 200g für eine 420mm+ stütze - hm bin mir nicht sicher ob das fürs leben ist. Wobei meine Stützen immer an der Verschraubung und nie im Rohr zerstört wurden.

beim Werkzeug geb ich dir 110% recht.

Gut beim ICB ist es wenigstens so das man stützen komplett reinschieben kann. HAtte das schon anders. da lernt man sowas zu schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzonq (3. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
danke für die antworten
@ stefan.stark: Vielleicht versuch ich einfach meine alte Lösung zu integrieren....wenn alles Syntace standard ist, dann sollte es ja passen. Muß es halt noch ein wenig schöner machen, momentan sieht es so gebastelt aus. @Hasifisch: danke für den link...leckomio!! Ganz schön teuer. Was war das früher einfach mit dem Bionicon...einfach einen langen Schnellspanner dran und fertig...
Wenn alle Sticke reißen, dann kauf ich mir das Ding halt, aber vielleicht ist so ein Abend an der Drehbank in der alten Heimat auch ne Alternative...mit genug Kaltgetränken kann das ja auch ganz lustig sein..
In dem Sinne.
Happy Trails


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. November 2013)

Ne Anhängerkupplung? Guck ma hier Wänä, da nimmsu dir n bisschen Tüderdraht machst das hier so rum 

SCNR


----------



## mzonq (4. November 2013)

Ja tut das denn Noht? Asso manchmal...naja...kommt der da mit ner Anhängerkupplung anne Freerider an...gibt der sich gar keene Mühe


und immer diese Abkürzungen...SCNR mußte ich erst mal guugln


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

gibt es in zukunft also eine Abstimmung für
- 2 oder 3 Flaschen halter
- Kinderanhänger
- - hupe
- reflektoren
- ....

Taugt dein Anhänger für Trails / park ?


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> mir reichen die 150mm ganz gut (werde sobald verfügbar aber gegen eine 200er moveloc tauschen).
> 
> unter 200g für eine 420mm+ stütze - hm bin mir nicht sicher ob das fürs leben ist. Wobei meine Stützen immer an der Verschraubung und nie im Rohr zerstört wurden.
> 
> ...




Bei meiner letzten Fahrt mit der nur 150mm LEV letzte Woche, hab ich mir das Ding 3 mal in den Bauch/Rippen gehauen. Wenn man mal die 200mm von der Rase gewohnt ist will man nimmer zurück. Warte aber auch auf die Moevloc

Sind glaub ich auch 210g was die Tune wiegt. Und bei 75kg und Fully sollte sie schon ein Leben halten.

D.


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

überlege gerade eher 200g am Sattel zu sparen. hab nur bedenken wie viel so ein Carbon Sattel bei Bodenkontkt aushält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (4. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> überlege gerade eher 200g am Sattel zu sparen. hab nur bedenken wie viel so ein Carbon Sattel bei Bodenkontkt aushält.


http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Bild-37-1-von-1.jpg



aber nicht durch bodenkontakt entstanden. Hat aber auch schon 2 Jahre oder so gehalten.


----------



## Pintie (4. November 2013)

so ist mir das dann doch etwas zu puristisch 

gibt ja genügend leute bei denen die dinger recht lange halten.
und normale sind mir auch schon gestorben....


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> überlege gerade eher 200g am Sattel zu sparen. hab nur bedenken wie viel so ein Carbon Sattel bei Bodenkontkt aushält.



Das hab ich schon hinter mir. Hab/hatte den Tune Komm-Vor mit 99g. Ist sogar recht bequem. Hab ihn aber schon ruiniert (wahrscheinlich). Allerdings nocht durch einen Sturz

Hab das Glück das dieser hier perfekt zu meinem Bobbers paßt. Und mit den kleinen Seitenflips schneider er auch nimmer, wie der Alte, beim Bergabfahren zwischen den Beinen rein. Hab ich jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren an allen meiner 4 Stützen. Ist immer wieder genial wenn man mal ein Teil gefunden hat das in allen Eigenschaften einfach paßt.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p35214_SLR-Titanium-Sattel-Modell-2013-.html


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. November 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> http://alpine-freeride.com/Wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Bild-37-1-von-1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> aber nicht durch bodenkontakt entstanden. Hat aber auch schon 2 Jahre oder so gehalten.



Puhh...noch ein Grund meinen net doch noch mal zu nutzen 

G.


----------



## Eisbein (4. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> so ist mir das dann doch etwas zu puristisch
> 
> gibt ja genügend leute bei denen die dinger recht lange halten.
> und normale sind mir auch schon gestorben....


jau, thomas hat sein rad nur grade am sattel gepackt und das hinterrad ein stück zur seite gesetzt, da knacke es das erste mal. Beim zweiten mal sah es dann aus wie auf dem foto 

Zum glück sitzt man im Hochalpinen gelände eher weniger 

Aber bequem war das ding schon, eigentlich erstaunlich.


----------



## ron101 (20. November 2013)

Hallo

Haber zwei Fragen.

- Passt das ICB Bike auf einen Thule ProRide Dachständer?

- Kriegt man an dem ICB Rahmen irgend wo einen Flaschen halter hin?

Danke für Infos
Cheers
ron


----------



## warp4 (20. November 2013)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Haber zwei Fragen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

- Thule: keine Ahnung
- Flaschenhalter: unter dem Unterrohr gibt's 2 Gewinde.suboptimal

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pintie (20. November 2013)

ron101 schrieb:


> - Kriegt man an dem ICB Rahmen irgend wo einen Flaschen halter hin?



Wenn ich mal ein ICB mit flaschenhalter sehe muss ich den halter leider hauen....

der ist dann mitschuld an den 2 häßlichen schraubenlöchern


----------



## konsti-d (21. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ... muss ich den halter leider hauen....


den Flaschen-halter? Was kann denn das Teil dafür, wenn´s jemand unten an ein Unterrohr schraubt?

Ne im Ernst: Die Löcher sind echt doof, aus so ner mit Dreck verspritzten Flasche will doch auch keiner trinken oder?


----------



## cmi (21. November 2013)

konsti-d schrieb:


> den Flaschen-halter? Was kann denn das Teil dafür, wenn´s jemand unten an ein Unterrohr schraubt?
> 
> Ne im Ernst: Die Löcher sind echt doof, aus so ner mit Dreck verspritzten Flasche will doch auch keiner trinken oder?



So sehen faule Kompromisse aus  Unpraktische Position, Dreck, ... - da lieber gar nicht erst vorsehen. Trinkblase ftw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (21. November 2013)

am Liteville sind die Schrauben ja ok - da machen sich ja alle die Schützer hin damit die Coladosen Rohre nicht verbeulen. 
beim ICB ist das alu dick genug


----------



## visionthing (21. November 2013)

Naja ich hab an der stelle schnell eine delle durch Steinschlag bekommen. Ein Schutz schadet sicher nicht. 

--


----------



## Pintie (21. November 2013)

echt? hab da folie, und schon einiges dagegen bekommen. absolut dellenfrei


----------



## Mike71 (21. November 2013)

ron101 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> - Passt das ICB Bike auf einen Thule ProRide Dachständer?
> 
> ...



hab es schon mal geschrieben...
Der Proride 591 ist ICB tauglich. Der Greifarm passt am Unterrohr gut zwischen Wippe und Tretlager. Er quetscht an dieser Stelle auch keine Leitungen


----------



## visionthing (21. November 2013)

Die Delle ist nicht groß ein Steinschlagschutz hätte ihn vermutlich verhindert. Es war allerdings auch grober Hochgebirgsschotter in Alpe d'Huez bei kleineren Steinen passiert bestimmt nichts.

Ich habe jetzt Flauschband zum Schutz in dem Bereich verklebt. Ein alter Reifen war mir dann doch zu unschön.


----------



## ron101 (22. November 2013)

@Mike71
Danke hatte mit der Sufu leider nix dazu gefunden.
Cheers
ron


----------



## Daniel12 (29. November 2013)

hi Leute,
kann mir jemand von Euch die TretlagerhÃ¶he mit 26 RÃ¤dern und in der steilen Einstellung nennen? und bitt nicht"â¦ xxmm Offset" sondern die tatsÃ¤chliche HÃ¶he vom Boden.

ach ja, mit den Serienreifen von Onza!

danke!


----------



## Pintie (29. November 2013)

da macht allein der Luftdruck im Reifen einiges aus....
Der Bezug auf Achsenhöhe ist da leider der einzig sinnvolle den man vergleichen kann.


----------



## B.Scheuert (29. November 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da macht allein der Luftdruck im Reifen einiges aus....


Nicht allzu viel... wenn keiner auf dem Rad sitzt. 


> Der Bezug auf Achsenhöhe ist da leider der einzig sinnvolle den man vergleichen kann.


 Eigentlich schon, aber es gibt immernoch einige Hersteller, die nur den absoluten Wert angeben. 
Da hilft dann eigentlich nur, den entsprechenden Hersteller nach dem Offset oder den zur Messung verwendeten Reifen und der Gabel(einbauhöhe) zu fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (30. November 2013)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Nicht allzu viel... wenn keiner auf dem Rad sitzt.
> Eigentlich schon, aber es gibt immernoch einige Hersteller, die nur den absoluten Wert angeben.
> Da hilft dann eigentlich nur, den entsprechenden Hersteller nach dem Offset oder den zur Messung verwendeten Reifen und der Gabel(einbauhöhe) zu fragen.



das stimmt wohl

steck deins mal zusammen und miss nach!


----------



## Pintie (30. November 2013)

würd ja messen, hab aber keine onzas mehr...
Tretlager ist jetzt höher


----------



## B.Scheuert (30. November 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> das stimmt wohl
> 
> steck deins mal zusammen und miss nach!


Das wird leider (noch) nichts. Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf ein Hinterrad, das erst gebaut werden muss und in ca. 10 Tagen bei mir sein dürfte. Und dann kommt übergangsweise ein 222mm Dämpfer rein...


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war schon lange nicht mehr aktiv, ich habe durch die Abendschule leider keine Zeit mehr fürs IBC.
Bei meinem ICB wurde bei der Montage bei XXL wohl kein Drehmo verwendet, alle Schrauben waren gut angeknallt.

1) Jetzt wackelt mein Hinterrad im Rahmen, trotz genug Drehmoment. Es scheint mir fast so, als wenn die Nabenadapter nicht passen, hat jemand das schonmal gehabt bei neuen Laufrädern? (habe die Charger raus geschmissen).

2) Sind in dem Lagerkit (http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link-wippenlager) schon die genaueren Teile enthalten? Ich meine i-wann sollten die mal mit geringerer Toleranz gefertigt werden? Horstlink war das glaube ich ...



Danke & LG
Jens


----------



## icemlmo (24. März 2014)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem und habe dann die Horstlink-Lager getauscht. 
Hier gibt's die neuen: http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/carver-lagerkit-icb-horst-link
Danach hatte ich kein Spiel mehr.
Vielleicht hilft dir das.


----------



## poo-cocktail (24. März 2014)

Das sind sicher die gleitlager am horstlink. Nimm dir mal eine 2.  Person zur Hilfe Und lass sie am Hinterrad wackeln und gleichzeitig am oberrohr festhalten. Wenn du dann am horstlink fühlst merkst Du das spiel deutlich. Lass dir ein paar neue buchsen drehen auf 12.1mm aussenDurchmesser und Bau neue gleitlager ein dann ist es weg. Tipp: die gleitlager bekommtl man bei igus wenn man sie als Muster bestellt geschenkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

